# NI Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertility: Part 5



## AmandaB1971

Ladies

New Home - Happy Chatting! 

Axxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ahhhhhhhhh me first lol 

Just popping in to say good luck to B24   

Hi to everyone


----------



## cMac

Me first, me first!!! Oh I didn't make it in time   

Mrs B, massive good luck for today, can't wait hear about your 2 little bundles   

Sparty, I don't have any words of wisdom for you except walking and keep on bouncing.  That and get to the hospital early, I queued for an hour and 15 mins    to get into the car park at RVH this morning, I was only 'nipping in quickly' to pick up more drugs for my sister as I was in Belfast anyway, nightmare! I thought the Ulster was bad!

NKCB, it must be a rotten thought going back to work, I hope its better than you think   

Afm, this is my last day at work, maternity leave starts tomorrow! Yippee!


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe cmac , i beat ya              

Bet your over the moon now your on materity leave


----------



## cMac

Ha ha love it!!            

I'll be happier when I've actually finished the day!


----------



## lgs30

just heard mrsb news not goin to say anything incase she wants to break the news herself but all am sayin is AM IN SHOCK


----------



## Sparty

LGs your such a tease   

Cmac enjoy the ML.. and your such a good sister.  Be an early start for us on Thursday as need to be there for 8am so between the traffic and carpark I'll be out of the house when I should be in bed sleeping   

SW how are you chick?

Does anyone know if Nana or DC8 had their babies??

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all just a quick post had 2 beautiful baby boys at 12:07 and 12:09 weighing 7lbs 2.5 oz and 7lbs 3.5 oz one up in unit for nite blood sugar was low but is doin brill so shud have him 2noro
Xxxxx


----------



## Sparty

MrsB just posted to you on the other thread - congratulations again to you and DH - hope your feeling ok, both boys are like great weights


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Mrs B!!!!!!!

And both boys, I though you would have one of each.  Really great weights too, you must have been knackered carrying them around!  Delighted for you and look forward to hearing more details.

xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Mrs B massive congrats hun , they were really good weights


----------



## NCKB

Mrs b HUGE congrats in the birth of ur two little boys .. How did u carry the two of them around u just have been wreaked ha ha   well done dyin to hear their names, hope ur doing well xx 

Just back from Bootcamp in fit for my bed  

Sparty any movement on ur little one.. 

SW how are u? 
Lgs any luck this month?


----------



## emak

Hello ladies ,i havent been on in ages so dont know where you are all at .Just seen Mrs B news CONGRATS and wow what big babies ,your bump must have been huge lol
So whos next  Im gonna have to read back on the old thread to catch up ,Sparty is it you ? God i so wish i was pgt again ...the excitment of it all   .
We are doing great Olivia was 18weeks last sunday ,started weaning her @17 weeks and she is just lovin her grub (takes after her mum) ,poor wee pet has had a few bouts of sickness in her wee short life but nothing too serious ,think its worse on me as my nerves cant take it when she is vomiting ,scary stuff  
Right i think im gonna have to read the old thread before i waffle on ,hope i havent missed any births .
E xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

What fantastic weights


----------



## NCKB

Me too Emak I'd love to be preg again -  the excitement is Brilliant  
Hope Olivia is doing ok can't believe she is 18 wks already time is flying


----------



## Babypowder

MrsB24........  What great weights, any names yet?

Ohhh its so exciting-cmac and sparty bet you both cant wait!

NCKB and Emak-I hear ya, id love more its just when I think about the day they where born, it was amazing.


----------



## Velma

Congratulations MRS_B fabulous news two gorgeous boys and some weight! I hope you are all doing well!! 

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Sparty just a quick one to wish you good luck for tomorrow!  I hope you will be holding your little one by the end of the day   

xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sparty- Good Luck for tomorrow


----------



## Mamabud

Mrs b24 - congratulations!  Impressive weights - any wonder you were so big!

Sparty - this time to-morrow night.....  exciting times!

Emak - I started Zara at 17 weeks weaning too.  How did Olivia like it?  What did you try first?

Cmac - not long for you now either!

Big hello to everyone else.  Zara doing great.  Not just on her feet, but very mobile.  Don't think it'll be long.  Take care xx


----------



## Sparty

Thanks girls, just off to bed now hope I can sleep xxx


----------



## NCKB

Good luck for today sparty   hope baba arrives soon for u xx 
Now u know d rules for babies born in paddy day u either called him Patrick or her patricia   

Hi everyone and happy paddys day of to the parade with the little miss have her in her green clothes and paddys day clips for her hair... Tacky I know but ya gotta do it


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

mrsb24- a massive congratulations on your twin boys, hope to see a little pic of them soon   

sparty- good luck for today x

nckb-   on the names...... 

sweetchilli- how your ticker is moving fast... has mine stopped   

how is everyone doing? ive not been around in a while, time is dragging so slow, still not put on any weight, and no bump yet  did anyone else refuse the downs testing? i did as i really couldnt face the stress and no matter what this baby is most wanted no matter the out come....

got my second MW appointmet at 18 weeks and my 20 week scan bang on date... bring it on   

when did you all start buying stuff? im still to nervous, almost at the stage i was when i lost my daughter and dont want to rock the boat... i need some PMA!!!!!

big hugs to you all
Debby xxx


----------



## Velma

Sparty - will be thinking of you and hoping everything goes well for you! Looking forward to hearing the breaking news!   

Molly i didn't get the test done, i think you just make the decision and move on. You know you want this child no matter so try not to dwell on it. Don't worry i'm sure you will start showing soon - i found it so long before i started showing and i was dying for it. I didn't buy any stuff til late in the 20 weeks or early 30 weeks. I know considering your past there are certain doubts, but stay positive and enjoy as much as possible and treat yourself huni!   

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Sparty!

Molly I had a Nuchal scan for downs, but didnt bother with the tests like yourself it was a case of what will be and we will be thankful no matter what.
I rem you saying about your wee angel   , she'll be looking down and watching out for her new wee bro or sis    if you dont feel comfortable buying then wait.
I didnt start until 30wks just was so scared, but contented myself with things like mat clothes and a few lotions and potions for expectant mums.

Roll on your 20wks scan and plenty of         .

Hi to eveyone   .


----------



## mollycat

aww thanks girls, thats just what i needed, i guess everyone has the wobble about the downs test, its not nice being called a high risk mature mother, im only 20 ( at heart   )  seen all the stuff i want to buy, but defo gonna wait till after my 20week scan, just make sure baba is hanging in there for the long term!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Hugs Mollycat            
You feel as if you are pregnant forever!  Will you find out the sex at 20 wks?  I didn't start buying to after our 20 week scan.

Good luck Sparty - exciting times


----------



## mollycat

hoping to find out the sex Louise, but heard coleraine can be funny about it   , will be just as content to find out everything is going well... but knowing the flavour will be a bonus   

hows being a mummy and being back at work going for you??


----------



## Babypowder

Molly the shoppings the best bit, I cant stop now    mind you DP's worse than me! His 1st son is downs, he's a great wee boy, well big boy now and so full of affection, DP and ex only found out about downs at the birth, while it was a shock at 1st they'd never change how things turned out   .


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello Everyone   

Molly - I didn't do the test for "downs" either time, think I decided first time that I was soo happy just to get pregnant that the baby was going to be loved no matter what, I didn't buy anything for my little girl until after 30 weeks just contented myself with buying maternity clothes     ..  This time I will be 33 weeks on Sunday and have nothing organised, just starting talking about names last night, I know I need to get my    into gear.

Sorry haven't been on too much lately, currently in work   , but we have so much happening, working full time, little girl (more of a little madam) 16 months old and Building a House, hopefully will be moved just before this munckin is born or not too long after


----------



## SUNNY2007

mollycat even with twins i didnt have a bump until 20 weeks and even then people kept saying i was small for twins which just gave me something else to worry about though in the end my twins were 6lb8 and 7lb 4 i was at the ulster hospital and they didnt ask if i wanted the downs test i thought they didnt ask because they knew babies were icsi and thought that id want babys no matter what which was rite i did i was also 36 at the time but glad they didnt bring it up I was consultant led and was seen every fortnight and scanned which helped put my mind at rest but i worried myself sick the whole pregnancy and didnt get to enjoy it because of this its hard not to worry in all our circumstances


----------



## cMac

Any news Sparty, I'm wearing out my computer checking in here!!   

Mollycat, I think its understandable that you have resisted buying anything so far, I'm sure when you start though you won't want to stop    I did have the nuchal scan done but even as we going in for it I still wasn't sure that it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Sparty

Cmac sorry to keep you waiting    

Well I'm delighted to say DH and I now have a beautiful daughter, Maebh Eimear, 9lb 2oz     .. Went in yesterday morning and was given a gel at 8am but was already 2cm, they then broke my waters around 2.30pm I was then 4cms by 6ish I was in full swing and lo was born at 6.34 pm.. used tens machine to begin with then gas & air and it went really well, can't believe it as you always hear how terrible it can be when you get induced   

Molly we skipped the downs test and all was ok.. we are the same age.. think its really personal choice, we would have continued the pg regardless 

right time to try bf again ... any bf tips would be welcome not sure about it yet...

Hey Cmac your next.........


----------



## Velma

Hey Sparty - Congratulations huni fab news! I'm sure it all feels so surreal    Enjoy every minute huni! Beautiful baby girl how lovely!! Jesus she was a great weight, not much lighter than my wee man at the mo - he's 9lb 14oz   Glad to hear that all went so well for you!! Enjoy every special moment!
I can't really help out with the breastfeeding - all i will say is - don't give yourself a hard time if it doesn't work most important thing is to enjoy motherhood   Well done huni!  

Velma xx


----------



## cMac

CONGRATULATIONS Sparty!!!!      a baby girl with a beautiful name and a great healthy weight, so delighted for you, I've got goosebumps!

What a great labour story, really good to hear such a positive induction. So pleased for you, enjoy being a mummy     

I read your post out to dh and we have just given each other the OMG look, the realisation is dawning


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening everyone sorry aint been on since as you can imagibe im up the walls lol
Sparty and dh HUGE CONGRATS on the birth of your baby girl fab weight and beautiful name  
Am  combination bf myself so if it dont work out it be easier to give up (dont wanna end up wit mastitis again) make sure and drink plenty fluid no fizzy drinks and im bot sure but I dont thibk choc is good either?
My milk is in overload at the mo plenty supply!
Cmac your next doll.... Everyone gets that feelin !
Thanks for all the congrats ladies the babas r truely gorgeous first born is Noah and second born Ryan 
You could just eat them up!!!!!!!
I will be back on this properly when I get a chance once I get home am on the computer still using phone
Hugs ro everyone xxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

CONGRATULATIONS SPARTY - A beautiful name and a great weight. Sorry can't really help you with bf, my little one had no patience and it just didn't work for me


----------



## mollycat

Sparty- congratulation on your little princess 

MrsB24- Im sure your rushed off your feet at the moment, can wait to see a wee pic of the boys!!

Cmac- WOW your next, im sure your getting well excited now!!!

sunny- you have set my mind at easy about my bump ( or lack of it  ) ive heard so many say they are massive, and not a glitch on mine...

hopeful NI- im sure everything will come together fast once you get started, do you know the flavor of this baby? im sure your little girl is well excited about being a big sister.

sweetchilli- Did you manage to speak to another MW yet?

Velma, bp, emak, lou, legs and everyone ive missed, how you all doing??


----------



## crazykate

hi everyone 


huge congratulations MrsB24 and Sparty fabulous news to come on to!!!


Cmac are you next already     


I'm on 2 weeks hols now and ML starts 1 April due 3 April according to RVH and 6 according to Ulster!  Got loads of swelling particularly in my hands which is making even the simplest of things quite difficult and painful.  


we were offered the downs test too but just said what will be will be.........


mollycat i'm sure everything will be fine..........we didn't start buying until after 20wk scan.


Emak, Lgs, Sunny, Hopeful, Sweetchilli, Velma, Babypowder and all you lovely mummies and mummies to be


----------



## mollycat

Crazykate- wow cant believe your so close too... ive no idea where everyone is at as it took me a long time to join the thread, ( nervous) could do with a chart here like the bun in the oven thread  .. your swelling sounds painful, hope it eases for you now your Holidays & Maternity leave has started. Seems a lot of people didnt have the downs test which has put my mind at easy... im just on a slow crawl now to get to 20weeks 

anyone doing anything good today?

love and hugs Debby xxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Mrs B & Sparty on your new arrivals. Great weights & beautiful names.
Bet you're glad it was section now Mrs B with 2 7lbers ouch!!!


----------



## cMac

MrsB they are such lovely names!

I hope the bf is working out for you Sparty.

Crazykate yep looks like I'm next but you are too far behind me!

I am just knackered today, and my baby better have the smoothest softest skin ever cos mine belongs to a 80 year old woman at the moment!

Speak laters!


----------



## Ermitrude

Just popping in to say a huge congratulations to Sparty on the safe arrival of Maebh - gorgeous name and a fine lady she seems too.

MrsB congrats on your two men too - love their names and glad all is going well.

A big   to all the other ladies.

Too nervous to join the thread just yet - maybe after my first scan on the 8th of April.     

Take care ladies

Ermi


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

how is everyone today?

ermi- oh a lovely big warm welcome to the thread... its soooo good seeing others cross over... wishing you a fast track few weeks till your first scan 

hope everyone is well? x


----------



## Cate1976

Mrs B:  on the birth of Noah and Ryan, lovely names. Hope you get home soon, I was in for 6 days after Hannah & Sian were born. 

Sparty: Congrats on Maebh's birth.

Before I post the update on what Hannah & Sian are doing, I feel that I need to explain why I hardly ever posted on the last thread. I was very hurt by comments made to me about going to Scotland for my cousin's wedding, the only reason we went was for the wedding, I spent the day feeling guilty for being there due to the comments made. I'm going to be honest and say my financial situation hasn't changed but I'm looking for work but there's nothing about at the moment. I've done my Level 2 computerised Payroll (get results 1st April) and am now doing level 3. A couple of jobs I've seen have said they want 12 months experience, I've got 9 so far but am going to ask the place I did my work experience during my NVQ 2 in Business & Admin if I can do 2/3 days a week with them voluntary to get the experience. I'd much rather be working so will keep looking and something will turn up. In the meantime, i've just got to try and deal with being a loser. Sorry if that upsets anyone but I believe in being honest. I do want to be able to post on here regularly so that I can try to give others support/encouragement during tough times. I found the support on this site so helpful after the IF hit me and want to be able to help others.

Hannah & Sian are now 15 months old, Sian's been walking since Christmas and is now trying to run, she's taken her first steps outside. She's also more outgoing hands on type of personality. Hannah's cruising around things and will hold onto the toy box with one hand, she also walked halfway from the kitchen to the lounge with me holding her hands after her tea. She'll walk when she's ready to, we're encouraging her but if she sits down then it's ok. Part of it is down to her personality, she's more of a sit back, watch and think about things very like DH.

If anyone wants to add me on ********, send me a pm and i'll give you the details.


----------



## AmandaB1971

Can I encourage us to move on from Cate's post and get back to business rather than re-open what is obviously an old debate/discussion causing more stress or upset for any of you.

Welcome back Cate.

Axxx


----------



## shaz2

congratulations sparty and dh on yer baby girl and what a lovelly name


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh god here we go again , i will not be on here girls until this stops , sick of hearing the same thing over and over again the girls on here have moved on , its cate that brings it up everytime shes on           , will see yous on other thread
           not saying anything else on the subject  


Missing you ladyhex          


Can i just say sparty congrats on your beautiful wee girl , you must me on cloud nine


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex go over to the northern ireland girls its getting hot hot hot


----------



## emmamcc

Oh Congrats Mrs B!!  Delighted.  They are great weights.  Wow you must have been uncomfortable!!!!  Hope everything continues to go well and you all get settled into your new routines asap.

Emma


----------



## emmamcc

Congrats Sparty.  Just looking through the messages from start of this thread and have tears in my eyes!  Its so good to hear news of all the new babies.  Hope you are all doing well.  

I tried to BF my DD but she really hated it as she had initially been fed with a syringe as she was 5wks early.  I used to be close to tears when she woke for a feed after about 2weeks of it.  My sister said to me that after longing for a baby for so long I should enjoy every minute.  I really beat myself up, but after that i gave up.  I will try again this time, but wont be so hard on myself.

Goodluck Emma xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Right, I have removed the posts that were making everyone feel uncomfortable and I am about to PM the two members concerned.  In future if you have anything you wish to say which is directed personally at someone please PM it and if you wish to make a complaint then you PM it to me.  Please don't post it on here in a manner which makes everyone else feel uncomfortable and like they don't want to come here anymore.

This thread is about Bumps and Babes, it's supposed to be a happy supportive thread and to be quite honest if you can't be happy and supportive then perhaps you shouldn't post on the thread.

If I have cause to re-visit this issue I will lock the thread, then everyone will suffer and that doesn't seem very fair.  If you don't like someone, afterall we can't like everyone, then just ignore them don't start sparring on here.

Amanda x


----------



## Sparty

Thank you everyone for the messages of congratulations, DH and I are still very much on cloud 9. 

Erm good luck for the scan on the 8th     - looking forward to seeing u on here regularly 

Emma thanks for replying about your bf experience - I think your sisters advice is very sensible, I'm hangin in there with it but tbh if it gets too much I'm prepared to stop.. Can't believe how sore it can be, mw has checked latch and thinks its fine but sometimes my toes just curl with the pain when M is suckin    

SW sorry u will not be postin on here - I'll have to start lookin in the NI girls thread, especially if things r hotting up   

Hi to all the mums and mums2b xxx


----------



## Sparty

OMG Cmac just realised you only have 5 days to edd... hope your enjoying your last few days as a pg lady


----------



## Babypowder

Sparty.............  im sure your on  , hope your all well.

MrsB love the names  .

Mollycat loving the glitter good mornings! good to see this thread getting busy again 

Ermitrude HUGE congrats on your  , you've had one of the longest and toughest journeys and I really wish you lots of luck and healthy 8mnths ahead  .

Crazykate OMG not long now-can you believe it  , I still didnt believe it till I heard the 1st cries  .

Sw hope your hanging in  must jump on the other thread are those hot men out?

Cate girls sound like their doing great, i've a laid back one and one thats all go, funny their wee personalities  .

Cmac  your next, im gonna miss seeing what fruit your baby is once its born lol-loved that ticker!

 to everyone else.


----------



## emak

Hi girlies ,Sparty just wanted to say MASSIVE congrats ,isnt it just the most wonderful feeling being a mammy    regarding bf ,i tried for 5 days and honestly didnt enjoy it at all ,it was sooooooooo painful ,i gave up on our second night home with Olivia ,the poor wee thing was starving as my milk just wasnt happening midwife said it was possibly due to the massive blood loss at delivery.It was a good thing that i took a few bottles of formula from the hospital "just in case" ,omg i remember how satisfied she was when she got one and i was just so relived that all the pressure of bf was gone .Do what feels right for you ,enjoy every minute as theses wee miracles grow so fast.

I really hope everyone else is keeping well and all the new babas (and the bumps ofcourse)
E xx


----------



## emmamcc

Oh Ermitrude  Dont know how I missed your post the other day!!  I could just cry hearing your news.  I am so hoping and praying that everything continues to go well!!  So so so so pleased. Just rang my DH at work to tell him.  All fingers and toes crossed.  Roll on 08/04/11!!!!!  I have not been on here much as I had terrible sickness until I was 11 wks so have some catching up to do.

Emma xxxx


----------



## emmamcc

Sparty  I hope all is going well with BF and you are all settling into your new routine.  It really is a magical but tiring time.

Hi to all the other girls.  I have not been on this site much since i was posting on the cycle buddies thread.  I am trying to catch up with everyones news while on breaks in work as my laptop really needs a clear out and is so so slow!!  Hope everyone is keeping well.

Emma.


----------



## crazykate

Ermintrude huge congratulations on your BFP hun I'm sure you are over the moon.  I'm absolutely delighted for you - all the best hun xx


I had my "last" scan yesterday it was unbelievable we were able to see baby's wee face really clearly totally amazing   .  Can't wait to meet him/her now.  


Hope our new mummies and mummies to be are all well xxx


----------



## mollycat

Sweetchilli- omg sounds like you have been threw the mill, hope your feeling better real soon and the baby stays put for a few weeks longer. thinking of you


----------



## Mrs_B24

All thr best crazycate xxxx
Sweetchilli hope you feel better soon abd that bubs stays put for at least a few more weeks xxxx


----------



## cMac

Sweetchilli what a scare!!  You wee one better be told to hang on a little longer, hopefully if you are feeling better soon then your baby will be more content to stay in mummy's tummy.  You don't need scares like that.

Crazykate its mad now its so close now isn't it?!  You could very well be up before me   

Sparty, Mrs B and Velma, our newest mummies, hope all is well, thats great weather for pushing prams!! I've been tempted to take mine out     

Babypowder, my ticker certainly made shopping more interesting, I got caught on a few times holding random fruit to my belly   

Hi to Muskateer, Mollycat, Emmamcc, Emak and everyone else!

Afm, our original due date was tomorrow but the hospital put it back to Tuesday so for the sake of my sanity I'm using Tuesday.  A few niggles but nothing to get remotely excited about.  My sister's 2nd cycle of ivf ended this week with no fertilisation so at the moment I'd rather the baby stayed put until she is feeling stronger anyway, its just such a s**t road


----------



## crazykate

CMac the race is on       DH walked me to wetherspoons and bought me lunch.  Had a bit of pressure on the walk back up and have had a bit of a show.........mum reckons it'll be tonight or tomorrow for me   .  The picture on DH's face when I told him was priceless     




Big hugs for your sister hun unfortunately we've all been there and can understand exactly how she must be feeling right now     


Hey SC you hang on in there yet Mrs!  Don't want to be racing you to the Ulster too   


Thanks girls for all your good wishes       


Kate xx


----------



## emak

Oh Kate ,I def think its gonna happen soon ,thats the exact way i was ,mild cramps then a show  friday morning ,Olivia  was born early hours Sunday morning !!! So excited for you both ,its been a long time coming ,you will just love being a mummy .I. still look at olivia and cant believe that she is ours          Sweet c Oh how scary for you ,I'm hoping that baba stays put for a good few weeks  yet ,text me if anything happens as I'm not always online to see all the news. Massive hello and good luck to all the mums to be .xx


----------



## Sparty

HI Emak hope all is well with Olivia? I'm loving being a mummy- don't know what I did with my time before   

Kate oh how exciting, good luck and can't wait to hear news of your lo safe arrival.

SW     Take care pet and hope the lo stays in mammas hotel a little longer

Cmac    to Gilly, it must be such a hard time for her - hopefully becoming a auntie to your lo will help keep her busy until she can decide her next step. Its hard for you as well, given you understand the pain she is going through but remember to enjoy this special time as its not been an easy road for you either. Your right great pram pushing weather

MrsB how are you and the boys doing?

MM How cute the lo copies what you say  

Emma getting there with the bf - it really is a challenge but think we are doing ok, Mw should weigh Maebh today so that should put my mind at rest that she is getting enough to eat

Cate thanks for your feedback on bf - sticking with it so far. Hope your girls are doing well?

Molly how are you doing?

Hi Erm just in case your looking in

BP How are things with your lo's?

big hello to anyone I missed out on   

AFM Day 10 and life could not be better    (well except if I could have nipples that are not cracked     )


----------



## cMac

Kate oh that is so exciting! I'm hoping something is happening for you as we speak!

Sparty good luck with the bf, I don't envy the cracked nipples    

Dh and I went out for tea last night and it just didn't agree with me, chucked it up around 10pm and thought my waters had gone but I had just weeed myself           
Sorry, tmi, lol!!!!!!


----------



## mollycat

morning girls

sparty- glad all is going well with you, god sounds like your in a wee bit of pain there, i really hope it gets better for you soon, your a brave one for carrying it on, dont think id have the will power! xxxx

cMac-   opps sorry for laughing, but that was too funny.. lets hope the wee one comes really soon! Im sure your sister is going threw all kinds of emotions, but once the wee one is here she will love him/her to bits!

Im doing grand, had a few   this week, think due to nerves at being 17 weeks again, got a MW appointment on monday,   i get to hear the heartbeat and put my mind at ease. Seems my sm has increased a lot this week and its got me knicker watching... DP thinks im being over the top panicing, just cant wait now to see 20weeks now... every   is a blessing!!


hope everyone is ok... bring on them babies!!!


----------



## Velma

Molly - Its understandable that you are worried hun but we are all thinking of you and praying you get over this next couple of weeks well and that the scan helps put your mind at rest   

Cmac - LOL glad you can see the funny side of things still, i'm sure it won't be much longer now huni looking forward to the big announcement, get pampered as much as possible for the remainder   I know its hard for your considering what your sister is going through, you can be supportive and enjoy your own dreams at the same time so make sure you cherish every bit, and hopefully her time is not long behind you and there will be two wee cousins close in age to enjoy      I did laugh when i thought of you wheeling that pram already, altho i did see girls down the town with one of those dolls in a buggy, i guess for school to show them what it would be like, you could get on of those in the meantime   

Sparty - so glad things are going great with the BF, i have to say that i really thought it would just work well for everyone, and i just didn't have the supply and since my lo was in neonatal hadn't gotten him latch on much so was expressing and had blisters on my nipples, i managed 5 weeks in the end but i was trying nipple shields at that stage to try and get him latching on, think i would have had months on end to try and get him to go on the nipple and then i may not have even had enough milk to exclusively breastfeed, so i did feel better when i finally made the decision, so never forget how well you are doing huni, be good to yourself. Hopefully Meabh is thriving   , so glad you are really enjoying motherhood i have to say i am too   and would love more more more   

Oh Kate - how exciting you may even be away as i write this   wishing you a fab birth can't wait to hear the news!  

Hey sweetchilli, sounds like you have had a rough time of it  baby is a good weight for this stage but really hope the contractions hold off, so the baby has a few more weeks under their belt. Make sure and rest up.

AFM Jacob is getting more settled now, upped his medication on sun and think that may have done the trick. We are having his christening now next saturday am hoping the weather stays nice for it. Anyone going to any parent and toddler groups, am thinking about going think there is one up around rosetta but haven't managed to get yet.

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quicky,

  cmac and Crazykate!!!!!!!! hope those baba's are in your arms soon    .

Mollycat          for your scan and an extra wee    in this tuff week, roll on the 20wks.

SW omg! hope your feeling better and the wee baba is staying put in mamas oven for another while, 4lb is a good weight, did they say about steroids for babys lungs or anything just incase? I had mine at 34wks cause thought my two where on their way.

  to everyone,hope your all well and bumps and babies   .

Two sick babies, one bout of bronchiolitis and one stomach bug    aah the worry never ends, hate seeing them sick.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey everyone hope all is well!
just a quick not from me!
s/c hope you feeling better soon hun, are you sure the loose bowels are got to do wit the bug?i had them the last few weeks of pregnancy also even though was on two iron a day am more bound up now than i was wile pg.it could be the hormones?any how feel better soon hun?
crazykate all the best hun! x
cmac not long for you now either!woop woop!
bp hope your little ones are feeling better soon! x
sparty hows life being a mummy?your great for doing the bf!i did it exclusively first time round and it wasnt for me i just do the one feed a day ill keep it up as long as poss.
velma glad your little fella doing good hun x
lgs and loopybud  hows your little ones getting on?
mollycat roll on your 20week scan hun im sure everything will be perfect! x
how is anniebabe and emmamc?
a big hi to everyone i have missed im lost with all the names! xxxx
afm the boys are great bless them have never been so busy lol!wouldnt have it any other way tho!its a lot different this time also as ds and dd have school the last time i didnt have to have them out the door for nine!the two are hard to settle in there cots and it takes them till nearly three am to do so!they no the comforts of the bed!!!!still cant believer theyre really here they make all the pain of if go away and were sooo worth the wait.
oh am trying to change my avatar as well but it wont let me?any help be great!if that wont work you can pm me and i can send you a link for picks....
a big hi to everyone again!
talk to you all soon xxxx


----------



## Velma

Hey Sweetchilli, 4lb does sound quite big but may not be exact, i was told jacob was 4lb 2oz but when he came out was only 3lbs 8oz so your never know your LO might be around the same weight as your others yet   Doesn't sound like you have been feeling too good, if it continues make sure you get looked at again just incase you need the steroid injections and just to keep a wee eye on the little one, i had alot of braxton hicks and didn't think i was going into labour but on the trace at each braxton hicks jacobs heart beat was dipping, so its worth keeping an eye on it all    

MrsB - glad to hear the boys are well, its sounds very busy alright, glad to hear you are loving it tho  

BP how the LO's make a speedy recovery, can't imagine two sick babas i'm sure you dont know whether you are coming or going, hopefully it gets easier soon!

Velma x


----------



## emmamcc

Hi everyone.  Hope you are all enjoying this better weather.

Mrs B Love the pic of the boys.  So cute.  Hope you are all keeping well and getting some sleep when they finally settle. I found that the hardest part for the 1st 9wks.  I'm sure i will find it harder this time round as i wont be able to sleep when baby is sleeping as I have Kara too.  Not that i'm complaining.  I couldn't be happier!!

Sweetchilli Hope you are still hanging in there.  When I went early with My DD I had some pains and a show.  When my waters broke a week later I was given steroids and a drip to stop things.  when DD arrived she was 5lb 11oz as predicted.  Scary at the time but there is so much they can do and at 34wks I was told I was not that early.  Kara arrived nearly a week later and got home 4 days later.  

BabyPowder hope your little ones are doing better.  Nothing worse.  you would just want to be sick instead.  I'm sure you are shattered too.

Velma hope all goes well at Jacob's christening.  What a magical day.  I Cried at Kara's.  I think mums and tots groups are a great idea.  I dont get very often now i'm back at work but dd loves it.  

Molly hope your doing good.  You are due the same day as me.  I am looking forward to my 20wk scan too.  Only prob is its not until I am 24wks!  RVH so busy.  Actually considering changing to Antrim as I only live down the road from it anyway. When is your scan?

CMac hope all going well with you.  So exciting.  I'm sure every day feels like a week with the waiting game!! I am sorry to hear about your sister.  What a hard time.  I hope she can also enjoy becoming an aunt I know it did help me.  I took a week off work and helped my sister.  In a way I have been really close to her boys as I did not have my own at 1st. I know everyone is different and I hope you can all enjoy the arrival.  

Sparty well done with the BF.  I would have loved to have continued and will try again this time round.  Hope your finding it easier.  

CrazyKate hope all going well.  Not long now.  I had my 1st show a week before my waters broke at 34wks.  It is such an exciting time.  Look forward to hearing your news!!!  

Muskateermum You DD sounds so cute.  They are a real joy at this age.  My DD is almost 15months and is into everything.  So much fun and loving getting outdoors in the better weather.

AFM - Feeling very tired this week.  Dont think the clock change has helped much!!  Been having palpatations a lot and have lasted over an hour on a couple of occassions.  Have been told it is related to pregnancy.  Had never heard of this before and did not have it with my dd.  Has anyone else experienced this?  did it last the whole pregnancy??


----------



## Mrs_B24

emmamcc i had palpations this time too they will come and go! not a nice feeling tho!quite scary! x


----------



## lmk

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  sorry for not being on but its been hectic in the lmk household!!!  isla is a big 10wks and weighs 12lbs catching up with her big sis.... at this rate i think she'll take over!!!  isla has horrfic reflux and has finally got the right milk after almost 6 wks of drs, dr on call and hospital.  so   for a sleep for more than 3hrs!!! kahlen is trying her hardest to crawl she bum shuffles everywhere and gets angry when she cant get up, i think shes doin fab for her age especially when she should only be 10mths not the 13mths she is!!  we are so proud of our girls!! hurry up sunny weather i wanna get out walking!!! re mums and tots group i try to get then one decides to sleep or the other wants feeding!!  i hope to get out to one soon!!!

Mollycat welcome to the thread and congrats on your pregnancy   

crazykate all the best for delivery and i hope its speedy and all goes smoothly!!   

sweetchilli tell that wain to stay put for another wee while!!  but a fab weight isla was estimated 6lbs10oz and was 1lb less when born at 34wks.  you rest up huni and keep them piccys comin!!!   

lgs how danny and the teething?? hows you??!!

nckb hows bobbi mae??  hows being back at work? 

shaz canny believe wee aya is a big 1!!!! hope you are well   

emak hows o?? how are you doing??   we need to organise a nw meet up soon and meet the babas!!!

babyp hows the twingles  hope you are keeping well!!   

sorry for anyone i have left out but mummy brain has limited space!!  i hope you and your bumps/babies are all well and sending you all big hugs         lmk xxxxxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey imk 

Not on here often but just wanted to pop on and say hi great to hear from you and great that the girls are thriving.  You must be kept so busy, i'm lucky enough that lauren was walking when taylor was born...

Talk soon, hi to everyone else 

Mx


----------



## lmk

missy hello huni hows you and your 2?? lauren walking must have been a great help!!  k is so content playing on mat or in walker she is very independent and loves her sleeps also!!

anyone using c&g hungry baby milk??  i have a new unopened carton and a couple o ready made carton if you want them please pm me and i will forward them boots wont take them back, which is understandable!!  

lmk


----------



## Babypowder

whats with the   

MrsB great to hear your boys are thriving, love the pic, in the early wks my two where hard to settle in their cots, feeding every 2-3hrs so suppose they where up and down all night, we use to let them stay in the bed, then at about 5/6wks I knocked it on the head, put them down and turned the lights off, its so hard to not to let them in the bed-your sooooooooooo tired   .

emmamcc-palpatations here too, Hosp said b/c there is such a vast amount of blood flowing round your body now and there-for your heart works harder-not nice though   .

Hey LMK great to hear from you-your girls sound like their doing great    Isla certainly is thriving-she was the same weight as my DS at birth and is almost the same as him now he's 12lb 8 at 16wks, what milk did they give you for the reflux? I got Emfamil.
Glad you said about mums and tots, I was beating myself up about not getting to one-would like these two to socialise but your just so busy, my local one starts at 9.30am, thats their nap time    hopefully when their up another bit we'll get.

Missy your two are fairly sprouting! where does the time go?? hope your well   

Hi to cmac, velma, Hopeful, SW, mollycat, sparty, Maria and everyone else   .


----------



## crazykate

Hi all...................still here     what about you CMac are you a mummy yet?


----------



## cMac

Still here Crazykate    not impressed!!!! I went out for a walk on Monday night and had some good quality pains and tightenings then mild cramps through the night and thought this is it, this is going to build into something exciting but then nothing all day Tuesday - at all    So going out again today to pound the pavements.  Hospital app tomorrow so hopefully they will me able to give me a sweep.  Have you got a due date app booked?  Lets hope we both go soon, I know 3 girls who were due on the same date as me and they have all had their babies, no fair!!!

Mrs B your little boys are gorgeous! Must be difficult to juggle 4 children, is your DD still wanting to have them in her room   

Lmk delighted Isla is doing so well, reflux must be so hard to deal with but thats great that you are on the right road now.

Mollycat, how did your midwife app go, I hope you got to hear your lo heatbeat and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Emma thats a long time to wait for your 20 week scan.  I had breatlessness which brought on palpatations (just from sitting there not moving about) the midwife checked my iron levels as breathlessness it can be a sign of anemia, they were fine it was just the baby pushing on my lungs.  The palpatations were because I was panicing about not being able to breathe properly, once I new everything was ok I could get the palpatations under control and they went away. Might be worth checking your iron levels checked esp as you are so tired as well?

Velma thats great that Jacob is having his christening, lovely to look forward to.

Babypowder, hope your wee babies are on the mend.

Gilly is getting on grand actually, feeling a lot more positive than the last time and moving forward to the next round (helped by a fair bit of retail therapy!)

Hello to everyone else, I've off to shift my bump out of bed!


----------



## lgs30

hi everyone its all go here 
s/c hopr ur restin am sure it was quiet a scare for u   
cmac hope its not too long for u ? xx
Imk the girls seem to be doin well must get a catch up when ur yp to it 
MRS B noah an ryan are just gorg 
loopybud hows zara doin walkin yet
emac o is just adorable
Mollycat ur bound to bit a bit nervous but ur sailin hun xxxx
Crazykate hope its not long for u 




afm Danny boy is walkin well i no wats stickin to me now its all go hes into everything an talkin away says da an granda fix cars so cute an cuddles u an says awwww i cant believe at time hes mind an its 16  months like he just dotes on his daddy thats all i hear all day da da da cars an granda which goes down wel wit d/p mum who danny doesnt really like lol lol well girls nap time must go 


hi to everyone i misssed ove to all mums an mums to be


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello Girls,

Ohh Crazykate & cmac - hopefully not too long now

Sweetchilli - It must have been some scare, hopefully your lo will stay put for a little while longer..

Emmamc - I am having palpatations the doctor has said it was because I low in iron     on iron tablets at the moment.

Well started to bleed in work on Monday, called the mw so asked for me to head to the hospital asap. My little munckin is grand, kicking away at the mw and looks comfy. Bleeding is slowed down so hopefully it will stay a little longer inside me. Although it did panic me into buying stuff I needed and packing a bag


----------



## lgs30

aww hun hope alls ok an muckin stays a little while     danny was born at 37 weeks an was perfect so theres plenty they can do look at imk 2 beauties there perfect an born early thats a girl i hold my hands to xxx


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Girlies!

Sweetchilli forgot to ask how you were feeling?

Hopeful, thats not a nice experience at all, good that it has all calmed doen for you though and you have started your nesting.

Afm, had my due date app this afternoon, 2cm already with not really a niggle or a pain and in the words of the doctor, got a 'good sweep' - not half!!!  Got an induction date of 5th but she thinks I'll go before then.  Bouncing away on my ball and Dh is taking me out for a walk later and failing that he is going light a fire and smoke it out!!!  His words not mine     

Kate when is your due date app?  Any progress?


----------



## lgs30

aww cmac hope u go soon excitin aint it     d/h so funny   god bless him


----------



## Mrs_B24

cmac all the best missus! x


----------



## Sparty

Cmac good luck pet, hopefully it won't be long now until you meet your little one

Velma how are you and Jacob doing?

Hopeful hope the bleeding has stopped and well done on getting the bag packed

lgs Danny sounds a right wee cutie

Mrsb how are you getting on?

Imk glad to hear the girls sound like they are both doing well

Hi Emak how is Olivia?

Kate how are you doing?

Hello BP, Missy, Emma, SW and Molly hope your all well?

AFM all good here, learning to do lots with one hand    .. Maebh dislikes sleeping in the Moses basket, I've tried leaving her for a bit but she does not settle also tried putting a hotwater bottle in to heat it up before she goes in - still not settling. Anyone else had this? oh and found a way to get their baby to sleep in the basket


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sparty - Oh my DD Orla was the same, she would not sleep in her Moses basket, she would sleep in her car seat, propped up in the couch or in our arms and it was the same at night-time. I eventually put her in her cot and that was when she really settled for me, but it was a trial & error stage before that.

CMac - 2cm is great and no pain    Hopefully you will be very very soon    Laughing at your DH and smoking it out.

LGS - Danny is soo cute, is he into everything ? Orla yesterday evening was taking money out of my purse and putting it into her bag     If only she would do it to DH wallet   

HOw are you SweetChilli ??  Hope everything has stopped.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## plusone

Sparty my little girl hated the moses so this time have bought a fabric crib with side window.  Not that I think you should rush out and buy one.  Have you tried a sleep positioners it made my little girl much more secure in it and great for cot transition.  Or raising the top of the cot I think with my little one it was more the fact she could not see out and hated the rustling.  Hope you get sorted.

Good luck to all.


----------



## plusone

Well girls have not been on much as have had a devastating month my Dh passed away suddenly.  I am devastated but have to be strong for my little girl and the baby I am carrying.  Dh was with me at our 12 week scan and a week later he died.  It is so hard to think he will never see our much wanted 2nd child after all we have ben through to get here but life must go on. Finally I feel some excitement about having this little one as I feel less stress with him looking after us from above.  Life is cruel.  My dh was so happy and we really did have an amazing marriage even with going through so much both due to IF and other stresses. I look back with pride in the years we had.

Take care all of you and tonight tell you other half how much they mean to you cause girls we never do this often enough


----------



## cMac

Plusone, I am at a loss for words, I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through, I really can't.  I hope you have the love and support of family and friends and knowing that your DH is looking after your growing family must be some comfort.  Please take care of yourself, I'm just floored by your post.

x


----------



## lgs30

plusone am totally an utterly shocked an gutted my goodness wata shock for u as the rest of the girls has said am lost for words may ur angel watch an look after u xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

plusone:      and      for you. I'm close to  at this news.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Plusone I really don't know what to say, you are all in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## SUNNY2007

Plusone how really sad i dont know what to say was this really sudden im sure your going through so many emotions


----------



## Sparty

Plusone I'm really sorry to read the sad news about your DH      It must be such an emotional time for you with the new baby on the way and your lo to care for, you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## MISSY97

Plusone my heart goes out to you... Take care

M xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Plusone am so sorry hun dont know what to say either only am in total shock cant begin to imagine what you going through darling you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Plusone, im so sorry to read your terrible news, I pray you continue to find the strenght to get you through the next few months, you and your LO's our in my thoughts   .


----------



## Babypowder

To everyone  and   for those of us remembering our little angels today.


----------



## mollycat

plusone- my heart goes out to you, i hope your little ones bring you lots of comfort in this sad time.. my thoughts and prayers are with you xxxx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls, happy mothers day to all you yummy mummies...   

sweetchilli- hope your feeling better now and over the worst of your illness...   

cMac & crazykate and babies yet?? cant wait to hear the news??

emmamcc- wow cant believe your due the same day, the race will be on between us   thats a long time to wait for your 20weeks scan, my 20 week scan is on the 12th april, bang on 20 weeks. i cant believe how much im left to my own devices this time round, only had 2 MW appoinments and was in and out within 5mins... everything is going well so far, starting to feel the little one move a bit more which is reassuring   . hows your palpatations now, hope they have settled x

hopeful- what a scare you have had, hope everything is going well now for your last few weeks x

sparty- hows little maebh doing? hope your both fine.

mrsb & bp- hows the twins doing? hope they are all doing well..

velma- aww your little boy seems to be blooming, hope your enjoying your mothers day x

hi to all ive missed.. been away a few days and took me a while reading back

love and hugs Debby xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Plusone i'm utterly heartbroken reading your news  .  I just want to offer my sincere condolences pet.


----------



## plusone

Thanks to all you girls for you support.  I will be okay because of the joy I am left with with my little girl and bump.  Every day I smile because of them and that is what DH would have wanted.

I hope in the next few days to catch up with you all and read through the posts.

I had a extra scan on Monday which was reassuring they just did it given the circumstance I think I know what it is now but hoping to have it confirmed at 20 week scan but sure went off to ikea and bought the place outta of stuff for baby room thankfully my mum bought it as times will be tough trying to keep things afloat with only one income and no life insurance!  But will manage some how.  Ikea is brill I just love the coloured cots so so cute.  We have one from dd but works out cheaper as hers was cream and pine and all the cream and pine furniture is so dear so think later down the line will go for the coloured cot and furniture to match.

Any of you girls used a buggy board with a mamas and papas sola pram.  Need a buggy board for dd but also want a pram that can face both ways and can use the car seat.  So confusing what to get!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Happy Mother's Day to all Mum's and Mum's to be.  and  for those missing  .

plusone:  and  for you. Hope you manage to get finances sorted, you maybe able to get working and child tax credits. http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/taxcredits/index.htm. There's a calculator on it and I think you can download the forms.

/links


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone sorry havnt been on in a while still not well 

Plusone , i am so sorry to hear your about your DH , my heart goes out to you and your family  
you sound like such a strong person     


plusone said:


> Thanks to all you girls for you support. I will be okay because of the joy I am left with with my little girl and bump. Every day I smile because of them and that is what DH would have wanted.


----------



## emmamcc

Good morning girls.  Have been having problems with internet  and have been unable to post for few days.  I had a message all typed out on Friday and lost it!!  

Plusone - What a shock.  I am lost for words!!  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  

Emma  xx


----------



## NCKB

Plusone - Im lost for words i really am, I dont know what to say my thoughts and prayers are with you and your little kiddies, life is so unfair and cruel sometimes... u have a very special angel now looking over you and ur bump,  take care xxxx


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls, 
Hope you all had a lovely mothers day    cant believe i actually got to celebrate mothers day.. had to pinch myself yesterday   

sorry havent been on in ages back to work    this is my 3rd week so things very busy, only working 3 days a week so its not too bad, bobbi mae acting up since ive come back to work but today was ok when dropped her off at my mams, even got a goodbye wave from her    
I must say im enjoying being back to work think its coz i only work mon tue and wed and it flys by!! 

cmac cant believe ur still hanging in there!! Crazyk any sign of ur baba yet?? 

LMK... great to hear from you hun.. the girls sound great... hope Isla refulx is better..  Bobbi Mae doing great... cant believe she will be one next month.. time is flying.. back to HaRI unit on friday for review app to discuss a FET.... so pls god in the next few months Bobbi-mae might have a lil bro/sis on the way         

Lgs...how are you doin Great to hear danny is walking.. bobbi will not sit still just wants down on the ground to bum it around she REFUSES to crawl ha ha... but wants to walk now holding my hand... right little madam she is!!! 

mrs b - the boys are soooooooo cute... i love their little outfits... 

Plus one - i have the sola pram from mamas and papas would totally recommend it, its brilliant, so light weight and handy it faces both ways and bobbi still in it and she is 10 months and id say she will get ages more out of it...  they have some new colours in the sola and they are beautiful u will be spoilt for choice.. 


BIG hi to everyone else sorry short post boss is in meeting and im meant to be working so better log off    ...


----------



## crazykate

oh plusone such sad news to come on to hun sending you a big hug pet xxxx


Well Cmac anything yet  Nothing for me yet.  Done the long walks etc. and STILL nothing though sometimes I get like a little "nipping" feeling down there and a bit of pressure but no pains etc.  Got a health visitor coming out this afternoon and hospital again on thursday if nothing has moved before hand!



Sweetchilli are you hanging on in there? 


I hope all you yummy mummies were spoiled rotten yesterday


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sweetchilli - Hope everything is okay      

Cmac & Crazykate  -    is supposed to work    . Hopefully not too much longer

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Velma

Plusone , so sorry to hear about your devastating news. I'm sure it is such a shock, you seem to be so strong and am glad you take comfort in your DH looking out for you all but i'm sure every day is hard. Will be   for you all and hope you have much support around you.  

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Evening Ladies

Sorry you are still feeling rotten Sweetchilli, hoping you pick up soon   

Plusone, you have been in my thoughts, thats good that the hospital are looking after you with extra scans.

I can't believe I am still here either! After sweep on Thursday I've gradually lost my plug over the weekend, had cramps every night but nothing that has turned into a contraction.  I've tried walking, curries, bouncing on the ball, even gritted my teeth and invited dh into some bedroom action - nothing.  If my mobile or ** gets another 'Well?' or 'Any news?' message I will crack!

So made a promise to myself today that I would embrace my last (hopefully) full day of my lovely bump and not complain once about it still being here or telling the baby it was time to get out, and what a lovely day it has been   .  I am to phone in the morning to check they have a bed for me then all being well I'll go in in the evening to be induced - feeling surprisingly calm! 

Crazykate, I'm hoping your sweep went ok, its not pleasant but if it gets things moving its worth it    and that by the time I'm posting again we both have our babies - maybe see you at the hospital!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

all the best cmac! and crazykate! cant wait to hear both your news!
xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Good morning Ladies

I was just taking a peak over here as I have been a little too anxious to join this thread yet but reading through some of the posts I couldnt not reply. 

PlusOne - I truely dont know what to say. You, your LO and baba have a very special angel looking after you all. You have been through an incredably rough time and i admire your strength that is giving you hope for the future. My heart goes out to you sweetheart. 

Mollycat - your post over on the cycle buddies thread is to blame for me dipping my toes in early but I thankyou for it. Reading through your posts as you approached your 17 week point struck home with me and I realised that this is a good place for me to come to find the support I need to get me through the wobbles (and there have been a lot) over the next fortnight. Have you found you are able to breathe a sigh of relief a little more now you have passed your time? Im hoping my anxiety subsides but I dont think I will ever relax and enjoy this pregnancy. I can only HOPE I can (even a little) xoxo

Sweetchilli - it was lovely that you remembered the mummies of angel babies on mothers day. We are often forgotten about arent we? Its not intentional. Its just the way things seem to be. DH and I picked daffies and brought them up to Abigails grave on Saturday and tidied it up and arranged her flowers. Her wee spinny winged bird fluttered away. Somehow it makes me feel closer to her. 

AFM - I have a consultants checkup every fortnight until 18 weeks at which point it will probably increase slowly to once a month.. over a few weeks. My next appointment is on Thursday when I will be 15 weeks. It will be a difficult one for DH and I as the last time we saw Abigail alive was at 13 plus2 as our we found out at our 16 week scan she had died. So seeing a HB at 15 weeks I hope will give me more courage to get through to the next week. 

Do any of you ladies use a doppler?I got one a week ago and it has really helped me this past week when I have felt the level of anxiety peak. I have listened every day - just for a second once I hear the HB and that has really helped me get from one day to the next this week. I dont want to over use it as the effects of long term use etc are not known and im not going to do anything to risk this LO. Im hoping once Thursday comes I can use the Doppler once or twice a week at most. Can I ask about your use or experiences of Dopplers ?

Last Friday my date for 20 week scan came in .. im up on the 11th May and like Mollycat said.. its a nerve wracking, horrid slow crawl to 20 but gives a point of focus.


----------



## mollycat

BJP- horray, glad to see you here
like you i dont think the worrying will stop till my baby is in my arms, id love a doppler but im far to scared, i had my MW appointment last week, was in and out in 5 mins, she did blood pressure urine and listened to the heartbeat...
well i got on the bed and i think my face was blazing red with nerves and i was secretly praying she would find the heartbeat fast, honestly there were tears in my eyes when she found it and i kinda crawled of the bed light headed... i can laugh now   
now im over that i worry now when i dont feel the baby move and have been told off loads by my DP for prodding my belly   
Im so bad i think i will have myself worked up for my 20week scan.....  its a slow crawl to the finish line, but we will do it BJP I PROMISE YA!!


----------



## NCKB

Welcome BJP    great to see you on here 
Nerve wreaking the whole pregnancy isnt it.... We try so hard to get pregnant then when we FINALLY do get pregnant we think the stress and worrying stops but boy are we wrong    ... just enjoy it and take each day as it comes xxxxxx best of luck for your 20 weeks scan.. 

come on cmac and crazyk.. time for more babies on here


----------



## cMac

Welcome BJP!

No beds free today, have to try again tomorrow


----------



## NCKB

cmac    how annoying u must be soooo fed up - pls god u go urself before tomorrow and they will have to make room for you


----------



## crazykate

Nice to see you here BJP.  I know exactly what you mean about the scans I was very anxious at every one of them my BP was through the roof because of it.  All will be well      




Come on Cmac anything today?    Nothing for me have tried the old    - not working.  Went for a REALLY long walk last night up and down plenty of hills etc (we were out for nearly 3 hours)............nothing except a few of those old "nipping" feelings and a sore back when we came back - fine this morning     .  Hospital tomorrow where they'll probably do a sweep can't say I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi girls havent posted in ages & dont really have the time at the mo- DH away again!! Am so gonna bust his boss at the next company do. Spotted a sarcy email he sent to DH asking when he was going to start going to company functions again cos after all "he only had babies"  

Just really hoping to read some good news from Cmac but havent read all those pages i've missed. Any news?

Hoping all our new mummies enjoyed their 1st mothers day and really hope that those ladies out there still trying have the joy next year.

Bye for now,
Maria


----------



## emak

Plusone ,I am so so sorry to read about your loss ,I just cant find the right words.You take care of yourself ,LO and baba       
Emma xx


----------



## emak

Hi ya ladies sorry i dont be on much anymore ,dont seem to have the time .
Crazykate and Cmac i really hope there is some movement SOON ,you are both almost there ,im sure the waiting is driving you nuts  
Maria OMG your DH boss     what a p***k
BJP welcome to the thread   
Mollycat reading your post about going for the midwife app brought it all back ,omg the relive when you hear that wee heartbeat ,your almost half way there now mrs.
Sweetchilli anymore dramas with you hun ,hope junior is staying put for another wee while.
Babypowder hows your 2 wee bundles at the mo ,keeping mummy busy im sure.
MrsB how you getting on ,i cant imagine how run of your feet you must be with 4 to look after   
NCKB im dreading my return to work ,its supposed to be 11th July and im hoping to do part time maybe 20hrs a week ,fingers crossed for FET.
A massive hello to everyone else that i have missed ,hope you are all well .Things are grand with us Olivia is now 5 months old and getting so big ,she is a good baby sleeps 11hrs at night (not much during the day mind you) ,has tons of smiles but can have a temper too (takes that from her dad lol).She is attending physio as has a wee problem with her neck and her head falls over to the right all the time ,so unfortunately isnt moving as much as i would like ,still hasnt mastered the art of rolling and HATES tummy time ,which isnt great considering the back of her head is very flat ,im soooooo concerned about it and i know i shouldnt but have been googling it (not a good idea) anyways she is seeing a paedriction next week about it .Good love her cause we have her tortured constantly moving her about and putting supports behind her to even make her lie on her side etc.I seem to be living on the floor at the moment as im down with her trying to entertain her while she is down there.....needs must as they say.
Right must go and make a cuppa .
Emma x


----------



## NCKB

Hi Emak great to hear from you  hope olivia will be ok I'm sure once her physio starts she will be flying   bobbi mae never done tummy time either she wud go hysterical d min I put her on her belly so in d end I gave up and d flat head is nothing to worry bout once they start sitting up more on der own it does go bobbi's is much better now, I think most babies get it anyway,
I'm back in work 3  wks now but I only work mon to wed so um off now with baba till Monday it's great, I took 10 months off it was great. I actually dnt mind being back to work I'm actualy enjoying it (weird I know   ) I defo cudnt work full time though it say it v hard .. 

SW I haven't read back sum posts so not up to scratch with everyone but I take it ur havin a hard time hope ok xx 

Crazyk and Cmac and babies yet?? 

Oh back for our review Tom can't wait hopefully get start again in d nxt couple of months


----------



## crazykate

Morning............still nothing here I'm afraid.  Had a sweep yesterday morning which wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be but at one point I did think the dr had turned the lights out in the room       If I haven't gone by myself by next Saturday I've to be at hospital to be started!  Baby has gone from weighing 6lb odds to 8lb 12oz yesterday I nearly croaked it when he told me      lord only knows how big he/she will be if I have to wait until 16th!    Been out walking and everything and nothing seems to be moving him/her.




Any news Cmac hun.  Maybe you're a mummy by now eh?


----------



## cMac

Delighted to announce the arrival of our gorgeous son Charlie, born this morning at 9.07, weighing 8 lbs 10 and half ozs and 55 cms long. I never thought I would get to make annoucement like that. I can't stop staring at him and so far he is really contented. Delivery was difficult but worth every moment, dh and I are just head over heals in love with him. 

Crazykate, massive good luck!!


----------



## mollycat

Cmac-  aww so pleased everything went well! im over the moon for you and you DH, such a lovely name.... delighted for you xxx

Crazykate- hope you dont have to wait to long, try doing some jumping jacks  lol

sweetchilli- doing ok here thanks, how about you? Hope your well and on your feet soon petal xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ohh CMac -       

CONGRATULATIONS, you and DH must be on


----------



## plusone

crazykate hope you have seen some action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

cmac congrats on the safe arrival of Charlie enjoy every second your a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nckb how did your review go?  I could never go bak to full time since dd just hopin i can keep it that way as financially since dh passing things going to be so stretched but kids need us around to.

sweetchilli hope all well.

emak you sound doted on olivia and so you should.  At 5 months i would not worry to much they all take there time my dd did not like her tummy never crawled and eventually bum shuffled every where she was late walking everyone paniced including me but she got there!
Hopefully the physio will help her neck and movement.

molly cat my 20 week scan on 19th april it seems to b flying but dragging to will b glad to have it done like yourself

mariabelfast your dh boss needs a full nappy sent his way!!!!!!!!!! cheeky sod!!!!!!!!!

bjp never used doppler but tempted to invest though worried it would make me worse!!!!!

afm have terrible pelvic pain from ligaments so sore got advice and belt from physio but not much help.  can not wait for scan well actual the birth tbh at the right date mind!!!  ta for all your support


----------



## mollycat

plusone- know what you mean, its like never ending days at the moment, tuesday cant come soon enough for me! im sure you cant wait till the 19th! will you be asking the flavor? i had a crazy amount of streching last week and my sides were burning, least to say ive got new stretch marks there now   did you go early with you DD? really dont know what to expect... Hope the pain gets better for you hun xx

hopeful NI- wow you havent got long to go, you seem to be next after crazykate....


----------



## NCKB

Cmac OMG a little boy , I love his name   bet ur just sooo in love with him many congrats hun am delighted for u xxx  

Plusone I had all that stretching too some days it took my breath away it was that sore, I was only 3 mths after surgery so they said it was cos of that... 

Oh crazy ur next   how exciting 

Afm... Review went great yest, I was never told what grade my blasts were so got to ask loads yest, was told I have 2 expanding blasts grade a2 and one hatching blast grade a2 so she said they were great with a v good chance of becoming preg again so just need to call and give them a date when we want to start


----------



## Velma

Cmac - fab news huni - congratulations and welcome baby charlie, delighted for you its such a magical time enjoy and hope you make a speedy recovery!    

Molly someone gave my a doppler, i really couldn't find the heart beat so i stopped using it as i think if you get too caught up with it and can't find the heart beat you could start worrying unnecessarily so i would say treat with caution!

Crazy - hope there is a bit of action for you soon!  

Hey sparty - hope Meabh starts to settle soon in her moses basket, think someone else suggested tilting it i know thats what we did for reflux, we also rolled up a blanket and put it half way around the bottom because he was so small he was rolling from side to side so that helped. I also find those wee baby sleeping bags are good so you are not setting them down into a cold moses basket after feeds etc. hope you find something that works.

We had the christening last sat - was a lovely day and thankfully Jacob done really well sleeping most of the day which was great as he was really bad for the 3 days beforehand. He is still not settling and we are going backwards so are now changing his milk to the pepti junior will see if that makes any difference. My mum up this weekend and now has a vomitting bug so all go here!

Hope you are all keeping well. Thinking of you all, those worried going through pregnancy, plusone with your loss and all the new lovely mummies!!  

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Cmac and DH congratulations on the birth of Charlie, lovely name. Hope your ur feeling well Cmac, enjoy bein a mummy

Velma glad Jacob had a lovely christening. I tried a sleeping bag last night and have tilted the cot.. plus just stuck with it last night and eventully M went to sleep twice in moses basket.  Hopefully I can keep her sleeping in there from now on. The rolled up blanket is another good idea - she seems so tiny compared to the basket. Hope the change to pepti helps Jacob to settle.

NCKB Great news on those blasts

Molly good luck for tuesday - looking forward to hearing all about it, will you find out the flavour?

Plusone pelvic pain sounds horrible - did u have that last time?

Kate anything happening with you?

Welcome to the thread BJP  Lovely to see u here

Hi Emac, SW, Marie, Hopeful, MrsB - Hope your all having a lovely wknd and enjoying the nice weather


----------



## crazykate

ahhh Cmac and DH many many congratulations    ..................you won the race I'm still at the starting gate


----------



## lgs30

congrats cmac love the name by the way xxxx
hi girls how u all doin ? am as rough as can be just got my tonsils out on wed past needless to say am in awful pain when i was in danny decided not to eat sleep or stop cryin d/p said am never to go in to hospital again      since iv been out danny hasnt left my side i mean not left my side by sure watu do  got ref back up to rfc for 2nd try at tx so waitin for a letter tocome see wat happens next 

hi to everyone hope ur all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Congrats cmac and dh on the birth of baby charlie fab name xxxx


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls... 

Happy Sunday   

Lgs u poor thing hope ur feeling better soon, and poor Danny must have missed his mammy while u were in hosp!!! Bobbi hangs out of me now too since I've gone back to work!! Sumtimes won't even go to Keith. We were back for our review on fri so just need to get d rest of tge money together and then get going AGAIN signed the consent forms an all cant believe it..  We have 1 hatching blast so they will use that 1st.. I asked for two embryos to be transferred but they said no coz of my age and last successful tx  

Mrs b hope the boys are doing good x 

Sparty hope m settles soon for u.. 

Crazyk any movement yet...

Cmac how is Charlie xx


----------



## plusone

Igs30 it is hard when they cling like that but it will pass.  My dd will not let me outta sight since dh passed away but kinda need her there too.  Have a horrendous sore throat today so can sympathise with your pain.

NCKB sound like you have a great chance for number 2 I always said i would b happy with one that lasted all of 10sec once dd was born!!!   

Sparty glad your little one is settling in moses basket it is hard work but wirth perservering.  Not look forward to the old sleep deprivation again!!!



molly cat I was induced at 39 weeks with dd as she had a major medical condition that would require surgery throughout her life and they wanted to make sure she had a nicu cot for her. This time i plan an induction at 38 weeks as last labour was so short would not have time to make it to hospital if it was same again.  dr was fine about it when mentioned it.  Labour is not that bad epidurals are great and the rose tinted glasses you look back with.  But i tell you worth it!!!!  I am trying to work out who to have with me my dh and mum were there last time.  but my mum did my head in everytime i needed her she disappeared.  she kept thinking she was in the way LOL.

Velma hope things settle for you.

Anniebabe do you still come on.

Mrsb24 how is the we twins hard work i am sure

Sweetchilli you will b glad to see the finish line

for absolutely no reason i am paranoid beyond belief about the pregnancy.  Have constant pelvic pain but been diagnosed with round ligament syndrome but so scared it is something else.  I have started to feel baby move loads but still cant help but worry something will go wrong.  I guess it is part of grieving for dh as want this so much for us even though he will not be here but he is in  spirit. Wish i could relax and be happy how far i have got.  feel like this is last chance saloon as with no dh there will b no more little ones which is also silly as i hope to meet someone else and maybe have more grrrrr brain is pickled!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey everyone jus a quick one from me!
how is everyone?
nckb great news on gettin goin again!i no the feelin bout gthem wanting to put one back i was told the same goin by age and my past history only one put back, but quality wasnht great and the two i had were only two and both took.and from ur past succuss it only took one!so there no reason why it shouldnt be the same this time!
plusone if it helps anybit i had that sypmhasis pubis dysfuntion in last two pregnancies with the twins its started at 10 weeks but eased again to only at night till nealy 20 weks then it got progressivly worse,it can feel quite intense and excrusiiatingly sore but it has no effect on baby.its just the hormones coasing your joints to relax too much. x hope your baring up ok too hun, your so brave xxxx
cmac how you enjoying being a mummy?
lgs poor you hun, x and poor danny bless him he is a pure pet aint he? x feel better son hun x
crazycate any news yet?you are keeping us all in suspense! x
sparty how u enjoying being a mummy how is maebh doing?
mollycat how are you hun roll on your scan!x
velma glad you all had a lovely day for jacobs christening!hope he starts to settle better soon x
hopefullni not long now hun! x
sweetchilli hope your feeling better hun xxxx
a big hi to everyone else!so many cant remember.apologies if everything seems random!trying to get thi done as quick as possible lol!
afm the boys are great noah is definatley less patient and more demanding than ryan!they are more settled at night thank goodness. they can go about 6-7hours now the last few nights hopefully it will last.
ryan has v.mild reflux just usin gaviscon seems to be workin.
well ladies better head for now duty calls! 
a big hi to everyone sorry again if i missed you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi Girls

Cmac huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Charlie.

A big hello to everyone else - will try and catch up with where you're all at over the coming days.

Afm feeling brave enough to post here now!! Had first scan on Friday and was 7+1, one perfect little baba measuring exactly to date with a good strong heartbeat.  To say we were relieved is an understatement.  I have my first appointment with my obs tomorrow due my history with ds, it will be nice to have a plan to manage the pg and hopefully the next few months will be event free!!

Ermi


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats ermitrude on your scan!am so over the moon for you darling! xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Congrats Ermi its so lovely to have you over here with such good good news xoxox


----------



## plusone

just a quick one from me ended up at the doc today with stabbing pain in right side.  The cause unknown he suggested adhesions form previous appendix removal fibroid or start of uti even though urine clear bubs is moving away and heartbeat was grand oh wake me up when it arrives as the stress is drivin me mad.  BJP what doppler do you use and did you buy or rent?  tHINK THIS MIGHT MAKE ME LESS PARANOID BUT WHATS THE CHANCES!!!!!

Hope your all well and more relaxed than me LOL!!!


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

just watching corrie, OMG what is Jim Mc like eh...   

Plusone- your having a run of it at the moment, I hope the GP manages to find the cause and your feeling better soon. x

Ermi- Im so pleased everything went well with the scan, how did things go today with the obs? Hope they are gonna keep a good eye on you x

MrsB24- wonderful the boys are settling so soon, have you a lot of help from your other 2 little ones?
got my scan tomorrow, nervous and excitment all rolled into one! x

Crazykate- any baby yet??

Cmac- whats it like being a mommy??

Sweetchilli- how you doing babes? 

Sparty- im gonna ask the flavor, oh i couldnt hold out till he/she is born id go crazy lol

Velma- aww glad you had a wonderful christening, Im sure you have loads of lovely photos!

Emac- loving the pics of O on ********.. cant belive how time is flying and wee O holding her own wee bottle now.. aww so sweet x

NCKB- great news you will be starting TX again soon x

seem to be having a wee run of boys on here, cant wait to find out if im team blue or pink tomorrow.. god its a mixture of excitment and nerves... just   everything is ok with my wee baba!

hope everyone is doing well, and big hi to everyone ive missed


----------



## plusone

mollycat hope all goes well today I think i know my team but waiting for 20 week scan to have it confirmed.  Must b a wek behind you.  Like yourself dont mind either way but to impatient!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Plus one - i have the angel sounds doppler. You can pick them up on Ebay or amazon for under £30 which i thought was a bargin. I was worried that the price might reflect the quality but i neednt have. Its really easy to use and it has been the best £30 i have ever spent. Im glad i got it when i did as im hoping that once i start to feel some movement i wont need it as much. It has been a life saver in terms of reassurance for me over the last fortnight. I would really recommend it. xoxo

Molly and plus one.. i cant wait to get to your dizzy heights of 19 adn 20 weeks.... time is dragging for me and i really dont want to see much of week 16.. if i could just sleep and wake up at 17 then i would be happy xoxo


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Molly hope all goes well today, so exciting to be at 20 week stage. Hope baba obliged and let you know which team they're on.

Plusone you poor pet you must have been losing your mind not knowing what was causing the pain.

MrsB24the boys look fab hope your older pair are being a good help.

How are all the other new mams getting on??

Sounds like you had a wonderful day at the christening Velma.

Afm obs appointment went really well yesterday afternoon.  Doc had seen the letter that i'd sent in explaining about ds, wasn't sure how much they knew as they discharged him from mat hospital to the childrens' hospital so was unsure as to what info they exhange at that point.  Anyway I was delighted that she'd read the letter and at least i wasn't asked how is ds doing etc.  So the plan is to see my every two weeks for the moment as i'm considered high risk because of what happened with ds and will take it from there.  Will also have a detailed fetal echo done around 22 weeks and possible a fetal mri too - scary stuff but its more for re-assurance than anything else.  Had another scan when there and all is still looking as it should be.  Just feel so much happier for having had the appt and know that she'll be taking good care of me.

Ermi


----------



## Velma

Lgs, the poor wee man, it must have been so worrying for him with you not about! Hope you are taking it easy and feel better soon!  

Cmac hope you and little Charlie are settling in well am sure you are just pinching yourself!  
NCKB every luck in the next treatment hun!  When do you think you might be getting started?
plusone - hope whoever you decide for your birthing partner works well and gives you loads of support. It's only natural that you are worried about it all as you have been through a hell of a time and with no warning. Hope they find out the reason for the pain and keep a good eye on you! Could you try and listen to some relaxing cds or something just to try and relax yourself every so often? I know it just all your circumstances at the mo but it might help keep you sane at the mo?  

Sparty - Glad to hear Maebh has started to settle a bit in the moses basket hope it continues!  
MRS_B hows the little un's - they look gorgeous!  sounds like they have really settled and going longer than my wee man!

Ermi - glad all went well huni   So glad that they are gonna do so many checks and keep a real good eye on you!  

BJP, will be thinking of you over the coming week, i hope you can distract yourself and start to look forward to the 20 wk scan    

Crazy - Hoping things are going good for you and things have got going!  

AFM Jacob has started doing a bit better since sun evening, am scared to say the milk is working as i have such a fear its all going to go pear shaped again, but he isn't crying through his feeds as much and seems to be able to get up the wind easier and process the food better so all and all a different child, i am hoping now that we might be able to get some routine and i might be able to know what times he is feeding, next step a longer nights sleep   

Velma x


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls... just wanted to thankyou all for thinking of me today!! your all so kind   

all went great at the scan.. and we know the flavour    really cant believe we have got this far and its all still so sureal..

the girl before me came out crying, that sent the fear of god into me, my knees were knocking as i was signing the consent form for the scan, after a long hard stare at the ceiling letting her do her job she said everything is fine and baba is right on for dates!

pheewwww... just hope its not this nerve wracking for you bjp, plusone and ermi!!!

velma- great news the wee man is coming on better with the change of milk, im sure its heart breaking seeing him cry in pain... 

ermi- so glad they are keeping a close eye on you and your getting loads of checks x

BJP- i had that feeling coming up to my 17week... god it was so difficult, just glad now im into the unknow... feeling a lot more positive after today!

plusone- awww did you have a sneeky flavour scan   got my names all picked now, do we get anymore scans after the 20wk or is that it?

hope everyone is well..... big   to all x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Mollycat - CONGRATULATIONS on reaching another milestone, soo happy that everything went well today.   

BJP & Plusone - Thinking of you both    It is such a nerve wrecking time

Velma - Great news that your son is starting to settle on his milk my dd was the same we tried a variety of formula until she was happy on the hungry baby formula - takes after her daddy (she loves her grub)

MrsB - Your two wee men are gorgeous.

LGS - Hope you start to feel better soon

Hi to anyone else I have missed out


----------



## cMac

Hi ladies

thank you all for your wishes, it means a lot. Little Charlie is just amazing a great wee baby I can't believe he's ours. No personals I'm afraid my head is pretty mushy with low iron, but wishing you all love especially Crazykate!!!


----------



## mariabelfast

Big congratulations Cmac you did well mrs.

Welcome to the madhouse ermitrude!

Plusone just spotted your awful news. I know its not the same but I lost my younger brother suddenly a few years ago and all id say is accept all emotional & practical help willingly cos tho u may think you're doing great grief can creep on you and consume you before you know you're even feeling down. My thoughts are with you & with any luck that wee bean you're caryying will do all he/she can to keep your mind busy and give you a bit of inner peace.

AFM james really unsettled at the moment virtually no sleep since Monday. Really hoping it settles down soon. Sophia on the other hand absolute angel & we also got word from the consultant that her hip is fine, thank God.

Hope you're keeping healthy Crazykate.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## lgs30

hi girls just popped on to say il be takin a little break from ff wishin u all the best of luck with everything that happen il pop on to see how its all goin from time to time  thanks for everything


----------



## emak

Awwwww Lgs i can understand the needing a break from all things IF related ,im sure i will see you and wee Danny boy on **.  
Cmac MASSIVE congrats on the birth of Charlie ,isnt it just the most amazing feeling being a mum    
Mollycat im so so happy all went well with the scan ,are you keeping the flavour a secret ,thats what we did ,but it was so hard not to let slip he or she when talking to family etc   
Crazykate ,oh you poor wee thing still waiting to meet LONG awaited Baba   
Maria ,god love ya not getting sleep ,what a nitemare ,hope things improve soon   
Ermi welcome huni  

Nothing much to report at my end apart from Olivia seen the paedatricon(sp?) today regarding her flat head and wee neck ,to cut a long story short ,she is being sent for xrays to make sure its nothing more serious than positional flatness which we are doing a lot of work on and also her neck exercises which she hates ,god love her ,she is exhausted at night cause she is constantly on the move   .Nothing much planned for the weekend ,but am having an indian head massage tomorrow and getting my hair done on saturday ,thinking of a brand new look but havent a clue what     Oh how life is so different now when i get excited about a haircut    it use to be a night out !!!!
Anyways for for anyone i forgot ,good luck to you all.  
E xx


----------



## plusone

Hi girlies well just cleaned my house with the sorest pelvis in the planet.  I will completely immobile by the end of this!!!  20 week scan on tues excited but also nervous as can be.  At the 20 week scan with dd we found out that she would be born with major health issues so hard not to worry.  Plus DH will obviously not b there in body but in spirit.  Taking my best friend along for suppport and hoping her and one of my sisters will be my birth partners when the time comes. I fell massive already dd was only 5lb 8 so this one is definately heading to be bigger by the time it arrives.

How are you all?

Emak hope you enjoyed your massage I had a treat on wednesday and had a baby massage was pure bliss.  Hope Olivia gets sorted regarding her wee flat head it is probably nothing only position(i have read even in the womb the position can effect there head shape)  Do you like the hair cut?

Maria belfast it must be hard juggling the two especially when it seems one is always unsettled

Cmac the mushy head never gets better one day I went to claires access.  to buy dd clips went to till and freaked as thought I lost my handbag only for the sales assistant to point out it was on my shoulder MORTIFIED!!!  Hope Charlie behaving!

Mollycat gald your scan went well! Go on tell us the flavour!!!!!!

Hopeful Ni How are things with you?

Thanks BJP have not bought the doppler yet have seen bad reviews on the angel one but you seem to think it is good!  So might just buy it.

Velma Hope jacob continues to tolerate the change in his milk it is hard to find what suits them.  My DD was a night mare it was either breast milk or aptimel and for a long time none of the hospital stocked aptimel and she was in and out all the time.

Ermitrude gald thing are going well for you and you are being looked after!

Love to you all


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls - quick one from me... in work and sooo busy    
how is everyone? 
plusone - good luck tom with the scan, hope everything goes well for you   

Lgs sorry to see you go but totally understand, sometimes there is only so much of ttc and treatment etc etc that one person can take,  hope to chat with you soon, take care   

have booked in for tx#2 for june - pre period scan booked for 31st may      so scary but let the fun times begin.... again    

Crazy any sign of the little baba yet? 

OOOOPPSS here comes the boss better log off - hope all babies and bumps are doin well.. 

xxxxx nicola xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Plusone - Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

CrazyKate - How ar you doing ? Any baba yet 

NCKB - Wow great your treatment is starting again   

Hi to everyone


----------



## plusone

quick one from me long day scan went well all seems fine just have repeat scan in 4 weeks to check spine as little one did not cooperate today.  Baby moving loads and waving and kicking.  Was lovely to see and we no if we need blue or pink


----------



## crazykate

(I am a mummy!!  (happy tears) my beautiful baby amelia arrived on 14/4/2011 weighing 7 lb 11orz with the biggest mop of hair you've ever seen. It's ready to be cut already 
Will do a proper catch up later trying this on my new phone x


----------



## Ermitrude

Huge congratulations CrazyKate on Amelia's arrival (beautiful name). 

Delighted that all went well with your scan Plusone, another milestone reached!!

All good here, enjoying the fine weather and trying to get the last of my college work done - so glad to be finished for good in a month!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

congratulations crazykate and dh


----------



## Mamabud

Cmac - congratulations on wee Charlie - the miracle has finally arrived!  Enjoy.

Crazykate - delighted for you and dh - welcome to the world Amelia.

Mollycat - sounds like you are blossoming.  We must do lunch soon?  I'd love to see the scan pictures x.

Mrsb24 - the boys are just so cute - how are you finding it with two to look after?

Emak - it's amazing how our priorities change?  Hope Olivia is ok re her head / neck.

lgs - it was nice knowing you, lol.........

Big hello to everyone else.  I'm getting very lazy at posting these days.  Find it hard to get on the laptop at the best of times!  Zara is walking, but still a prefers to crawl.  I suspose it will just take time to build confidence.  She is so cute.  She came over to me to-day and gave me a big hug and kiss - how cute.  If you ask her to show you her shocked face, she looks at you with her mouth wide open - so funny!  She is also football mad, and just loves to get outside.  We still haven't heard anything re tx number 2, but we're in no panic at the minute anyway.

All the best to all mummies and mummies to be.  Louise


----------



## emak

Crazykate finally you have posted your news on FF ,i have been stalking it for days but didnt want to post anything with your very special news ,im delighted for you ...wee girls rock !!! Beautiful name and exact same weight as Olivia .Hope you and bubs are well and getting some sleep    
Loopybud wee Zara sounds adoreable ,fingers and toes crossed for no2  

Just LOVIN the weather at the moment please please please let it last ALL summer   
E x


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Kate and Dh, beautiful name!  Isn't it amazing being a mummy   

This is pram walking weather all right!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ahh Congratulations Kate   , such a beautiful name.........

Plusone -    really glad everything went well at the scan   

Loopybud -    Laughing at Zara being football mad, think her and Orla are emailing each other, Orla loves climbing - real tomboy. 

The weather is fabulous - roll on the long weekend


----------



## Mrs_B24

Congrats to crazykate and dh! Fab name bet ur over the moon


----------



## Babypowder

Cmac and DH! Im sure your on  with little Charlie.


----------



## Babypowder

Crazykate, so pleased for you and DH, what a journey eh?! but so worth it  love the name, my DS hair is the same, he was known around the hospital as the twin with all the black hair even the cleaners where coming in to see him.
Enjoy!


----------



## Babypowder

to everyone,

Mollycat so happy your scan went well    

Ermitrude great the hospital are keeping a close eye on you-it will be hard not to worry im sure but hopefully the extra scan etc will help   

BJP    on getting passed week 16, roll on your 20wk scan   

Swwwwwwwwwweeeeeeettttttchilllllllli you still hanging in mrs big    so excited to see this baba!

NCKB your jumping on the crazy train again   

Plusone great news the scan went well, and naughty baby not behaving-must just want you too see you again in a few wks    I used to secretly love when they said-we'll have to bring you back-anything for another peek, even though I worried myself sick waiting!

Glad to hear all the babies are doing well, walking and talking! dont you wonder where the time went   .

All well with my two-teething like mad    im exhausted but great fun, DP off for Easter now so hoping to get out and about plenty, lots of pics not that I must have about 700 photos already, this date last yr was my OTD what a yr its been   .


----------



## Moonbeam08

Crazykate - congratulations on your little bundle - i love the name Ameilia xoxo

Cmac - im so glad that all is well with you and your little one. Welcome to the world little Charlie xox

Emak - how is Wee Olivia doing?

BP - thankyou for remembering that I would be struggling a bit and glad to see week 16 behind me. oxoxox

AFM - This morning is the start of a beautiful sunny day and it reflects my mood and long may it continue!
We had a 17 week scan last night and all went well. Baby was moving away - i still cant feel it :-( and measuring well. She measured its wee head and circumference of its belly as well as lenght of femer (sp?) bone. Its wee head measured 17 plus 2, its tummy 17 plus 1 and its wee legs 17 plus 4 so all well. She even showed us the umbilical cord which we have never seen before. We also had a between the legs shot and i looked away as I dont want to know! i was worried about my placenta position but apparently it goes from the top of my uterus to the bottom around the back so well out of the way. Phew !


----------



## Velma

crazy - Congratulations honey! Delighted to hear wee Amelia made her arrival, hope you are all doing great and recovering well! Enjoy!   

Haven't been on much, Milk didn't work for Jacob, have stayed calm and tried loads of things but hit my wall from friday and just feeling emotional that i still haven't been able to take the pain away from him. We have no routine, i couldn't tell you when he feeds night or day its on demand, days he might sleep 5 mins, he wont take his feeds properly because he is in pain so we feed for over an hour he gets completely inconsolable, at times we can even be doing 3 feeds in the night - the list goes on and on. Went to gp on mon who thought it sounded like severe ruflux and colic and was gonna be referred to nhs consultant 4-6 weeks   i just broke, so we went private and had app on wed. Consultant believes that there is no such thing as colic that its all reflux in varying degrees so he thinks its severe reflux so we have some stuff to try and go back in 2 wks really hoping we get it sorted for him he's now 16 weeks tomorrow and i just feel so bad that to date he's had a pretty crap life and i've been unable to help him!   

Hope everyone else is doing great!

Velma x


----------



## mariabelfast

Aw Velma you have been and are doing your best.   Give the new gear a go , you never know your luck. Routine is overrated anyway, who wants to rush home for bedtime at 8 when the nights are bright.

Crazykate delighted to hear your news. Think girls are definately in the majority for 2011

Plusone brill news on your scan. Sounds like you've got a wriggler in there.

Hard to believe all these babies like Zara are crawling and starting to walk. Time flies!

I'd say the bump is expanding on a daily basis now BJP

babypowder if you find any miracle cure for teething let me know asap. james is going mental nightly. Been up at least twice a night for about a month now. Would kill my granny for a good nights sleep. But as my ma says it doesn't last forever and all the giggles more than make up for it.

Emak my 2 hate tummy time as well. They're both looking like they'll be able to roll soon. Wait till u hear the squealing when they work out its not so easy to roll back

Hi to anyone i've rudely forgotten & Happy Easter


----------



## Cate1976

Cmac:  on Charlie's birth, love his name.

BJP:  and welcome to Bumps & Babies, hope your pg goes well.

Ermitrude:  on your  hope your pg goes smoothly.

mollycat: Glad you know the flavour, means you can buy the right colour clothes and decorate the nursery.

maria: Hope James settles soon, glad sophia's hip is ok.

Emak: Hope Olivia's head and neck are ok, have you tried putting her on her tummy or turning her head to the side if she doesn't like being on her front?

Velma: Hope Jacob's reflux gets better with the medication, we had to give Hannah infant Gaviscon as she had reflux.

plusone: Glad you found out the flavour, good that you've decided who your birth partners are going to be.  

crazyKate:  on Amelia's birth, love her name as well.

loopybud: Good to hear from you, sounds as though zara's doing great.

NCKB: Hope your tx in June is successful.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Best thing ever for teething Aston and Parsons teething powders my little life saver at the time.


----------



## plusone

VELMA VELMA VELMA you little one has not had a craplife he has a mummy who loves him and he knows you would do anything for him.  My dd had severe reflux with vomiting and squealed for hours, she started zantac and thickened milk and it made it manageable.  It is hard to watch.  Tiredness is hard and it is hard to cope when you are tired, oh and other mothers are liars!!!!!  I remember thinking everyone else had perfect kids!!  Our dd was small when born with health problems the only milk she settled one was aptamil (though they all are different)  she had problems feeding and only took 1-2 oz at a time till she was 1year old. I thought i would never sleep a full night again.  You will get through it and it is far bettert you cry and shout than pretend.

babypowder and mariabelfast i found anbesol liquid for teething good though best thing is a good old carrot stick left in fridge helps them come through QUICKER!!!  Also if your child can take nurofen it is better than calpol though check with pharmacist!!!

BJP I am delighted your scan went well it is such a relief to c them. maybe we should all club together and buy one LOL would certainly help the old nerves!!!

Hi to all
Well went this week picked buggy and few things for baby need to be organised as dd due treatment at end of pregnancy so will not have time then.  Got the mamas and papas sola love it so light compared to last pram hated it. will not pick it up till baby due.  got dd room decorated this week just a lick of paint and new duvet but can not wait to do babies room I know from dd after it is here will have no time so best to at least pick the stuff now.  My DH last time said that he went to bed at night and the next thing i was up at 2 am building furniture will miss him being around for all those things.  But thankfully i have his mini me in dd keeping me sane!!


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls could someone mail me dr gillian willamsons email address for royal, thanks xx


----------



## Sparty

Kate many congratulations on the birth of your lovely daughter to you and DH, lovely name   . Hope your both doing well.

Velma     I agree with plusone, your a great mummy and whats a routine!! Just do whats right for you guys, it must be very stressful listening to Jacob cry and not be able to comfort him but hopefully the stuff the consultant gave you will bring relief to him. 

Ladies I've read all the posts but have been so busy didn't have time to reply - still bf but having issues with Maebh's weight. She reached her birth weight again just before Easter at around 1 month old but had dropped down 3 percentiles from birth. HV decided it was just dropping too much.. So I had to feed her every 2 hours for the last 6 days and every 3 hours at night. This meant waking her from sleep just to feed.. So it was a complete week of feeding but the good news is at todays weigh-in she has increased her weight by 7ozs.. totally delighted    

Hope all you ladies are well and enjoying the fine weather


----------



## Mamabud

Hopeful - Zara has been climbing before she was even walking lol!  i found her on the rocking chair, and couldn't understand how she got there - she pulled herself up using the back of the chair - such a rascal!  We definately need to get a meet up with all wee babies - Orla sounds very like Zara!

Emak - hope this isn't our summer.....

Velma - it's sp frustrating not being able to stop their pain.  Hope jacob gets sorted asap   

Shaz - are you going for tx number 2?  Sorry I've no email address.

Maria - isn't amazing how time flies once they're here!

Zara is walking away now - so cute.  She must be cutting her eye teeth at the minute, as we've had a few sleepless nights, which is so unlike her.  Bar that she's as cute as ever!  Working Sat, Sun and Monday so won't be on again for a while.  Hope all the new mummies and babies are doing well.


----------



## plusone

Hi girlies well we have benn very quiet must be out enjoying the sunshine  .  the weather has been great but the last few days here would have blown you away!!!

I have had a throat infection now for two weeks and it does not seem to be budging would love to take a great big pain killer as a couple of paracetamol are useless.  Back 19th May for second anomily scan to check baby spine they could not see cause of positioning trying not to be worried but hard not to be.

Loopybud you need eyes on the back of your head when they start but it is great to see.  There wee teeth are so cute my dd has the whitest teeth ever love them.

Sparty good on you for still bf it is such hard work.  I ams till debating what to do this time bf for a month with dd and then another 5 of expressin (had to due to medical issue well either that or formula) found it so draining and was riddled with guilt when I stopped.


Off today to asda for living going to pick up some bargains for toots find it theraputic to get things now and bonding.  When pregnant with dd we did not know if we would ever bring her home but we still got the nursery ready and bought stuff and I am glad we did as while we waited for her to be well enough (and the odd time I actually came home) I was able to sit in her room and feel close to her. though I look at her now and think where di that little baby go!!!

Hope everyone is well and bumps are doing good.  Toots is very active in the evening just hope this pattern changes before he/she appearance!!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

You all must have been enjoying the good weather as it has indeed been very quiet on here.

Im  a culpret as well as I know I have been AWOL over the last week or more. I have been enjoying the break from work and the world by sitting in the sunshine with a book (or 3) while poor DH has been very busy painting fences, potting, planting, hedge destruction and the like. 

my next scan is on thursday evening and my 20 week scan is on the 17th.. hurry up.. another slow crawl to a milestone it seems


----------



## weeza82

Hi BJP!  I heard on the grapevine you would be hear! Delighted for ya! Absolutely brilliant news xxxx


----------



## Sparty

Plusone - thank u, glad I tried bf with lo and that things are starting to go well with it but tbh think if I was back 6 weeks ago with the knowledge I have now I probably choose to bottle feed. Bf can be hard work. Good on you for expressin for so long, I have still not mastered that skill.. don't really like the pumping    How did the Asda shopping go, did u get anything nice?

BJP Have u read anything that u would recommend? The 20 week scan is just great, such detail. Have you a date for it?

Velma How is Jacob doing?

Loopy Do you use anything on Zara for the teething? Hope you caught up on your sleep

Hiya to anyone looking in, hope your all enjoying the nice weather. I'm making the most of it by getting out for walks with M in the pram - hope it will help me drop a few lbs


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me, had my 10 week scan last week and all well tg - amazing to see lo waving arms and legs about.  Doc very happy with progress to date, so back in again next week and maybe my appointments will stretch out a bit.  Off to see my endo tomorrow, hopefully my thyroid is behaving!!

Love to all

Ermi


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ahh Ermitude - It is lovely to see the scans and to se lo waving.

Loopybud - Orla & Zara must be in communication, Orla was teething as well, although when I checked her mouth I noticed she had 3 new teeth    Oops missed some coming up.

SweetChilli - How are you doing ? 

Plusone - Asda have some great offers on, we went on Monday and got a load of essentials   

Really enjoying this weather     as I am finished up work


----------



## Ermitrude

How are you doing Hopeful huni?  Not long left till we hopefully hear some more fab news!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies........


BJP bet you're excited about your scan hun it's great getting to see your lo moving around on the screen isn't it.


Ermintrude great news on your scan hun wishing you well.


Sweetchilli are you still hanging on ??




Hope all you other ladies are doing well.


I've had to change Amelia's milk to Apatamil Comfort she is so constipated and gets very upset and sore bless her. I'm sobbing with her cos I know there is nothing I can do to make her feel better especially as she holds on to her wind the little madam.  She wakes for a 2am feed and doesn't settle til after 4.30. This would have been the time she would have been most active when I was carrying her but it's murder now   .  Trying to catch up on z'ds while she sleeps is something else.  everytime I put my head down she must sense it and wakes up!!!  I'm off now to try and make up some thank you letters for all the lovely gifts she has received.


Take care everyone and I'll catch up soon xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ermi - im so glad your scan went so well and LO put in a performance for you

Crazyk - Im excited to see a change in LO but so scared all rolled into one. I will update you all tomorrow all being well

Weeza82 - thankyou so much for my welcome and for your little birdies for letting you know i was about somewhere lol. I have to confess though that I cant remember where we know eachother from (yikes) hoping you can jog my memory lol 

Sparty - Im very into my historical fiction (Phillipa Gregory stuff) and ANYTHING by Marion Keyes (sp?) I LOVE her stuff it makes me roll around. I read another series called Country pursuits  by Jo carnegie which i found quite addictive as well ( 2 or 3 books in the series) 

my 20 week scan is when im practically 21 weeks. It was supposed to be on the 11th but DH couldnt get out of work that day so we had to push it back until the 17th. Thats my next milestone. I havent bought anything yet and dont plan on it apart from getting a deposit on a pram whcih i know from experience is refundable (but i shouldnt let myself think like that) so  Dh and I are planning on a spot of pram hunting that afternoon. I chose the Mammas and pappas switch for Abigail so want to stay away from that this time. Im after a travel system with proper carrycot, parent facing in pram or buggie mode with a bar handle to make dog walking easier. ANY RECOMMENDATIONS? I have on my list to see - Mamma and pappa ultima, Silvercross Freeway and Silvercross Sleepover.. anyone own these with any views? any other varieties i should put on a too see list?


----------



## Moonbeam08

MM - thanks for the input.. i checked out the oyster and its lovely my only problem with it is the smaller wheels which would be a disaster where we live. We are in the countryside with rough gravel and rocks instead of concrete or tarmac. hum....


----------



## Moonbeam08

AFM - scan was fine, she said diaphragm was intact, baby was opening and closing its wee mouth, it has grown and she confirmed what I was feeling was movement although told me not to worry if I didnt feel it every day at this stage as |If im busy they can be missed etc. I knew that anyway and I have my secret doppler for reassurance lol 

Although when i got home I started to PANIC about the measurements she took. Baby has generally measured a few days big (2days for head (BPD), 4 days for femur (FL), 1 day for tummy (AC). However last night the

head was fine at 19 plus 4 (BPD=45)
BUT
Tummy was at 18 plus 3-4 (AC =114)
and Femur was also 18+4 (FL= dont know but think was about 28-29mm)

Crown to rump was 14cm

I worried that this last fortnight its hasnt grown as much as it should, that growth has slowed down for some reason. She didnt seem concerned and as DH pointed out if she was worried about any of the measurements she would have let the baby move, taken another still shot and repeated them but she didnt. 

when i asked if the placenta was ok she brought up the doppler colour for blood flow and was happy. 

does anyone else have measurements to compare these too for 19 week mark? Im worried but Im hoping unnecessarily so


----------



## plusone

BJP do not worry about those measurements babys grow at very different rates and if they are not worried you should not be.  My dd predicted weight was 4lb to 8lb all on the same day different people scanning.

Saw your post about prams.  I have ordered the mamas and papas sola which I think i will love you can get the carrycot with it too and it is forward facing or front facing buggy and car seat can go on it either theirs or the maxi cosi one just different adapters.  I had the silver cross 3d with dd and hated it so heavy and tbh never used the carry cot bit as she hated it!!!  The silvercross freeway is very like it.  My 3d broke 6 times and they would not pay for repair as said it was the way I folded it even though i did it the way they said I thought it was just me only my best friend had the same pram her dd was six months younger than my dd and hers broke the same way 5 times with no come back.  When picking a pram i would definately consider the weight of lifting it as when you little one gets bigger you have the weight to push along with ntheir weight and it is hard.  I too live in country and the silvercross was a diaster the wheels had a mind of there own!  Hope this helps probably someone out there has the same pram and loves it though everyone different.


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - Try not too worry, the measurements seem perfect   . I have the iCandy Peach for my DD and I love it, I live out in the countryside and it is so easy to wheel around, the only downside it is a little bit heavy when lifting it back into the car, converting it to the iCandy Peach Blossom for munckin no 2.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Velma

Hey Guys,

BJP - I know its hard for you not to worry, but try not to focus too closely on every measurement - i have no idea what my measurements were but i agree that the baby may grow at different rates i hope your get plenty more movement and that it will help to reassure you!    

Hi Crazy - hope things get better, hope the change in milk helps Amelia, Jacob also had problems with constipation and wind and we worked our way through other milks  but it didn't help although he had so many other issues as well and all turned out to be reflux, just keep tabs on everything else like how she is feeding and settling etc.   

Hopeful hope all going well you are so close!   

Ermi glad you got on great hun! Hope you are feeling well!   

Sparty -  Glad to hear Maebhs weight is improving i hope you don't have to keep feeding like that as it is very draining especially when its on the breast! You are doing great huni!   I know what you mean about hindsight i really feel like i wouldn't have expressed for 5 weeks and kept trying him on the breast til then as i think there was evidence of problems feeding then only we thought it was just we couldnt get him latched on especially with him starting on bottles in Neonatal maybe if it was all bottles i'd have picked it up sooner or maybe not also i wouldnt have been doing practically 3 processes at every feed. But who knows maybe i would do it all again LOL i think you always think you want to try and give them some breast milk at least don't you! But alot of people find it difficult to do and give up so you are doing fantastic!!  

Thanks for all the support girls! We are still battling through, only the last medication we have been put on the last 4 or 5 days seems to have made some impact, so we are now adjusting the doses to try and see if we can manage it. No quick fixes but consultant said all symptoms are related to severe reflux, when we get one side a bit better then other symptoms rear their head so its out of the frying pan into the fire all the time. There were alot of bad episodes over easter but on the plus side we have had about 2.5 weeks now of him sleeping from 10 until 5 or 6am which is brill, still little routine during the day and still grazing but at least not fighting the bottle as much every feed. I had a great morning on wed was able to get a load of washing done and put on line and get out to baby clinic easily. I had been getting out less and less as time went on but was able to get out for lunch to meet friends today still getting bad episodes these evenings and it is very hard to watch him in so much pain but feel like there is improvement so keep your fingers crossed for us! 

I hope all those with bumps are doing great and symptoms aren't too bad, looking forward to hearing some announcements   And hope all the mums are doing well and enjoying life!

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all just a quick one from me!
velma glad jacob is doing better hopefully as he progressing towards the 4-6 months his tummy muscle will get stroinger and hopefully things should improve aongside the medicine!its defo not easy ryan has it mild enogogh just has infant gaviscon and that seems to be working altoh he dos bring u the odd one still and destroys the place u get awfull frights cant imagine what its like being severe thinking of u and  for it to ease
bjp hun try not to worry at scan measurements they mean nothing really its only an "avarage" my dd was measuring BANG on for dates was an nuseres said i was having a small baby and she ended up to be ten pounds.i have a mate too who just gave birth to a girl at the weekend  6lbs 8 and she had been measuring two weeks behind between 28 and 30weeks its if they growth was small over two or more consecutive scans ud be worried hun 
ermitrude glad ur scan went well hun delighted things are going smoothly for ya!  
plusone time is flying hun 
crazykate your lo gorgeous and my oh my her hair!fab! 
sparty good on u for the bf!  you enjoying mummyhood?
cmac how is charilie getting on time is flyin
hopeful ni not long now!!!!
sw anytime soon for u too hun! 
a big hi to everyone iv missed!
sorry havnt been on in a while iv been flat to the max!!!!saying that am gettin a full nights sleep so cant complain have been doing so the last few weeks.ryan still has the mild relflux but gaviscon doin the tjob so hopefully it continue to work.noah is a pound heavier than him though and is startignto become a chubby baby!roars for his bottle lol.
its never ending clothes and bottles and big kids too to amuse and feed everyone pitches in so we have somebit of order even though am wrecked am loving it!
well better head for now the bed is calling!hello to anyone i missed  to all! 
xxxx


----------



## plusone

Hi girlies how are you all?

Sweetchilli lets hope it is soon for you the last wee while goes so slow you will be glad to see your wee baby!!  It is hard to have your kids away but they love it!  We just worry.

Velma feel for you reflux is horrendous my dd had it and I even hated feeding her in public as she did not want to feed and when she did it came back it is a never ending process of feeding as their wee tummys feel hungry all the time.

Mrs B24 that is great your little ones are sleeping so well but with four kids to take care of you are bound to be busy i know I am with only dd dear only knows how i will cope when ds come along and only one pair of hands!  though would not change it for the world

BJP have you been able to settle yet it is so worrying being pregnant but so worth it when you hold your little one.

I am in agony I thought for a couple of weeks the pain in my pelvis had settled but now it is bac with vengence it is hard with all the daily things that need done with dd around can not bend at all now so all lifting has been done by her god bless her she is so good.  Hoping to get to physio soon it is hard for the pain not to make me paranoid but ds is wriggling around so that reassure me plus I have to keep reminding myself his daddy is lookin after us from heaven!!  

take care xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ive kinda been hiding from the boards recently as I cant think of anything else apart from my scan on tuesday coming so i know i would be useless on here when others need support and encouragement as well. 

Trying my best to take comfort that it might just be a small baby and that there might NOT be anything causing it to go wrong in there. Im Also trying to focus on the rolls and kicks which are getting stronger by the day.

off to balmoral show tomorrow with DH so going to pack my wind and water proofs now and check in with you ladies for personnals over teh weekend i hope xoxo


----------



## plusone

BJPwishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow.  I am sure you will be a bit nervous but allwill be fine you deserve it. xx

Hi to all


----------



## Moonbeam08

Plusone - thankyou so much for remembering about my scan tomorrow - only one more sleeps. 

to help me take my mind of last weeks worries LO seems to be getting stronger and stronger... resulting in a bit of a magic Weekend for both me and DH. Although I have been feeling bits and pieces of movement over the last couple of weeks this weekend DH actually could feel it with his hand after me trying to convince him him could feel it with my hand. He didnt believe me as said it was too early for that surely and was in dumb awe when he felt a kick/punch ! Not only that but on Sunday morning LO was battering me to pieces and I said to DH i Wonder if i take my hand away can we see my tummy move.. and low and behold it did ! i could see the kick/punch ! I was mesmorised but freaked out at the same time! how can something so miraculous be so freaky lol !!!!


----------



## plusone

BJP hope your scan has gone well.

Sweetchilli How you any sign of arrival?  I know what you mean about size scans aint that great.  Hope the swellin settles I remember with dd picking up pram and being so excited I took it outta packaging that night by the time dh came home I looked like a balloon body saying STOP MISSES!!

Hope everyone is well we are a quiet bunch at the mo but hope everyone is well


----------



## Hopeful NI

Good Afternoon girls,

I had a little girl on Thursday 12th May at 21.55 - Aoife Marie weighing in at 8lb 1oz, ended up havin to have another section but both of us doing great.

I do feel like I am one of the very lucky one to have two little munkins with the help of IVF. Me and DH was chatting in the hospital that it was exactly 4 years ago that our doctor told us we would never have children - miracles really do happen


----------



## plusone

hopeful congrats on the birth of your little girl it is so amazing.  Hope for sleepful nights for you. Take care and enjoy your bundle.  Girls are great and they will b great company for each other.


----------



## Ermitrude

Huge congrats Hopeful on the safe arrival of Aoife.  She's a lovely weight too.  Hope you're recovering well  

Bjp hope all went well with your scan pet. x

How is the pelvis doing Plusone - hope you've gotten some relief.

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm was in with my obs today, 13 weeks tomorrow - all perfect tg, so not back in for 6 weeks and then i think my stress levels will rise as i wait for my anomaly scan and the fetal echo.  Will just have to put it out of my mind till then.


----------



## Babypowder

Hopeful and DH! X


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hopeful - I have never been able to do sparkly smilies and i Wish on occasions like this I could But Im delighted to hear that your Little one has arrived safely into this world and I wish you and DH many many happy times ahead to share with her xoxo

Ermie - the wait between scans is difficult - and thats with getting scanned every fortnight - so I truely sympathise with your wait. Its great to hear you are doing so well and have come so far.  You just have to try and ride the wave of happiness that each scan leaves you with for as long as you possibly can xoxo

plus one - how is the pelvis holding out? Ive had strange brief but frequent (when they set in but not every day) stingy sensations at my pelvic sides that seem to be at the edge from my hip area to my lady bits and also similar but separate ones that happen at different times from the side ones. These are similar in sensation but different location as they  seem to go from the front of my lady bits to the back just above where my lady lips would be (im so embarrassed writing that ) any idea what these are?

AFM - It feels quite surreal to be posting an update about a 20 week scan - but in a very good way  

It all went well and LO didnt stop moving very long at all.

Luckily we were called as soon as we arrived so we had no waiting time. I was already worked up so I was glad an additional wait didnt add to that.

I found the first part quite difficult (thankfully DH was beside me squeezing my hand reassuringly) as the sonographer kept the screen turned towards her from the start in a way that meant I couldnt see what it. I kept looking at her face trying to read her expression and I got quite worked up. 

She must have noticed as she turned to me and said all was well so far. 
After she had finished her side of things she turned the screen over and gave us loads of time to spend with LO. It really is an active wee thing. Since I have been feeling LOTS of movement as well as seeing it and feeling it externally I assumed the times I wasnt feeling movement meant the LO was resting or sleeping BUT I am obviously wrong! I didnt feel any movement during the scan but baby was wriggling away, opening and closing its mouth, kicking and punching and flexing. WOW. 

I also asked about the cord vessels and she brought up the doppler colours and confirmed that blood flow was grand and all 3 vessels were present and correct. She also let us hear the Heartbeat which was described as strong and regular. 

We didnt ask about sex as it doesnt matter and all the fun is in the guessing anyway lol
We got loads of pics home with us - some lovely profile shots as well as face on. WOW. seeing its wee hands up around its face was lovely. 

As for measurements and Organs - all the organs and heart chambers etc are present and correct - sigh - the baby's femur measured 20 plus 1 and its BPD measured 20 plus 2 - Since I was IVF I know my exact date and I was exactly 20 plus 5 when the scan was done.  so should baby not measure EXACTLY 20 plus 5? She seemed happy with my dates based on her measurements but thats with a view to EDD and it didnt occur to me to ask if she was happy with the measurements being a few days out when I know exactly LO's gestation? 

How 'out' are they happy with?


----------



## plusone

BJP congrats on scan goin well.  You do not need to worry about size scans can be up to seven days out without change of date not that they will change our dates anyway with it being IVF and us knowing date of conception.  Even when they see scan of more than seven days it can be down to position or poor scanner so generally rescan and reevaluate as babies all grow at different rates.

Ermitrude glad things are ticking along for you and you had your scan.  Lets hope the weeks fly in a nice way.


AFM back tomorrow for second anomly scan to check spine neck and skin fold nervous a little.  Then following week for cardiac scan I will be glad to have this one done.  It is hard not to worry.  Feeling bruised today this baby moves summit shocking dd can watch him now when she lies talking she loves it and probably great for bonding.


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats hopefull and dh shes a real beaut 
glad scans went well plusone ermitrude and bjp
bjp dont woory bout the dates being few days out there only approx my mate in england was measuring two weeks behind and gave birth to a fine 6, 7 girl 2weeks ago which was massive for her her las 2were 5pounders u wudnt evn hav nown she was preg till 34weeks.
my boys femurs were always smaller and there bellies but mostly in the mid trimester the average of the measurements were a week ahead then early third trimester they were few days behind but came up again so itonly aprox 
boys r great, thriving. noah turnin chubby  he loves his food two are cooing and smiling....so cute.
soz for short message hope all is well wit everone else xoxo


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Hopeful! Hope you & the rest of your family are really enjoying little Aoife.

just had a quick browse thru posts, seen some discussion on measurements. Try not to get too caught up in them as they're all an estimate. There was a lot of worry that Sphia was much smaller than James. At 1 stage twin to twin transfusion was mentioned tho thats not possible with non-identicals  . When born she was only half lb smaller.

Hope the goodc weather returns soon sick of getting my feet soaked in sandals


----------



## Moonbeam08

plus one - i hadnt realised or had completely forgotten about your additional checkups. Im only reading your post now and wish I had been on sooner to wish you luck... how did it all go sweetie huge hugs xoxo


----------



## plusone

Thanks BJP scan was great she checked everything again and had a personality unlike the laqst girl who did scan.  Baby measurements were fine and what they could not see last time they saw.  have been getting rib pain and putting it down to wind but it is actually his butt pushing everything up under my ribs.  So sore but so glad he is geat.  She also felt that placenta was low lying so will check again at 29 weeks or so as last time it appeared okay.  How you feeling you still enjoying all those kicks?

Maria Belfast How you getting on I ams sure you are exhausted with two and you also B24

Wher have all the bumps gone??


----------



## Ermitrude

So glad all is looking well for your lo Plusone, you don't need anymore dramas honey.  Great that they're being so thorough with you - i'm expecting the same for me, just a bit further down the road than you.

BJP so glad that the 20 week scan went so well, like the others have said the measurements are just estimates so a few days either side are nothing to worry about.  All looks perfect  

How is everyone else doing

I'm good, finished my mba yesterday - talk about good timing hey!! So just chilling out today and have my niece's bday party tomorrow.  Dh is over in Cardiff for the rugby match so just me and my dfb for the weekend.


----------



## shaz2

hello ladies


----------



## plusone

girls what a mornin ended up in the hospital with bleedin just like the start of AF, got doppler heart beat fine scan baby moving, internal cervix closed bleeding settled.  so worried and stressed about it how can i just go home and not worry!!!!!  I can not lose this baby it is the last thing dh gave me!!!!!!!!!!!!!    They think placenta is low lying but not sure if it caused it or cervix erosion because if thrush!!!  Wake me up when my little bean gets here at 38-40 weeks healthy and well


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Plusone you poor poor pet, i hope you're feeling a bit better now    .  Its so hard when they find no cause of the bleed but praying hard that your dh is looking after you and your precious cargo. xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Plusone – OMG What news to come back to on Monday! Firstly im so so relieved that all went well with the scan and that you can breathe a sigh of relief about all the things that have been playing on your mind. However I was shocked to read on and see that you had a bleed. OMG  you poor lamb. Just when you get over one hurdle there seems to be another set before you. I seriously hope this is the last and that you are home and dry now on the final furlong. You must have been so so scared. I cant imagine what was going through your mind. It sounds like the bleed its external though with your cervix being closed tight? Erosions can bleed as they are easily irritated and Im hoping that it is all as simple as that. Have they put you on bed rest to let things settle a bit? I hope so! Can you get off work ok ? Please let us know how you are today. I have been worried sick since I read your post this morning. There is Nothing in the world more important that the little tiny humans we have in our tummys… you have to put yourself first if you are worried about work as that world will go on…. 

afm - the security chaps in work took pity on me today as i was lugging loads of files, a brief case, a bag with my lunch and a bag with my dairys as well as my handbag. I had to park ages away as there were no spaces left so I drove in to leave my stuff with them and they suggested I had a word with the premises officer about securing a space until I go off. I took the bull by the horns and I am now the proud owner of what is affectionately know as a 'bump space'


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies well am bk to the land o ttc again lol got my app wit rfc on 24th june have to take danny wit us as were headin on to bangor for the weekend a much needed break have to say as a few girls on here no .iv been on lookin a few times an its babies galore lol plusone hope things has settled for u its been a rough few months for u


----------



## plusone

Just outta hospital after 3 days have major placenta previa baby got steroids as looks like this little one will be here early how early no one knows if have another bleed I have to go straight in for assessment.  Very scarey but in best place for last few days bit stressed being at home.  Told next bleed could be major and just to rush if even I spot.  Or if anything more ring an ambulance.     .  Hoping this little man stays safe.  Best case scenario would be c section at 38 weeks but unlikely get that far.

Hope all well with you girlies.  Great news about your parking space BJP and IGS Hope all goes well with your appointment.


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh sweet lord Plusone you poor poor pet but tg the hospital is on top of things.  Be sure to get yourself in there asap if there is anymore bleeding.  I'm guessing if its not too bad they'll put you on bed rest in hospital to try and keep babs inside for as long as possible.

Really take it easy hun    . Do you have anyone to help you out with dd?


----------



## Babypowder

Im very happy to announce Sweetchilli had a little boy lastnight after ONE whole hr of labour!!!!!!!!!!!!! Think she has decided on a name but will let her announce  love it!! Both doing well.

Huuuuuuuuge congrats mrs to you DH and the family...........


----------



## emak

BP you beat me too it lol


Sweetchilli MASSIVE congrats on the birth of your long awaited wee boy ,i wont mention his name either but its so cute baby weighed 6lb 7ozs .Mrs Chilli you are gonna have to tell us your secret for a fast labour   

Hope everyone else is well ,i will try and do a proper post tonight ,heading out to the dentist now 
E xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

SW - CONGRATULATIONS on the speedy and Safe arrival of you little boy ! I cant wait to hear the story !

Plusone - Im so sorry you have had this complication to contend with But if its there then im just glad they know about it so can monitor you can take good care of LO to keep it where it should be for as long as possible. did they dianose your low lying placenta at your 20 week scan or has it just come as news now after the bleed. I told DH about your story a short time ago and even he sends his love as he knows how scared you must feel. You should be on bed rest if you arent already. Sending you all my thoughts xoxo


----------



## mariabelfast

Big congratulations Sweetchilli. Can't wait to hear the name.

Plusone you're having a horrible time of it. i had major placenta previa also but was lucky enough not to have a bleed until i was in hospital. Put your feet up seriously. No housework or lifting & dont travel far from a hospital. At least now theyve spotted it youll get fortnightly scans 

Due back in work Monday but have put it off for another month just couldn't cope. Back is in a lot of pain & James still not sleeping. on a lighter note my 2 are on the move and are chatting away to one another - its hilarious. DH wants to stick video of it on youtube entitled "twintalk" so keep watch!"


----------



## Babypowder

Only had time other day to post SW news, but just wanted to send Plusone lots of       and           hang in there baba! Its good your being looked after now but im sure your nerves are wrecked waiting and wondering   , everyday is a bonus, so do as Maria says and rest, take care   .


----------



## Babypowder

Mollllllllllllllycat   hows it going     all is well xx

  to everyone, seems we're all so busy these days-hope your all well   .


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls.....

Babypowder- im doing fine thanks, the waiting is now killing me, cant wait till the little one is here in my arms... hows your two little ones doing? have you been out and about much with them?

sweetchilli- many congrats on your wee baby boy.. honestly i was expecting team pink from you   cant wait to see a wee photo!

lgs30- are you getting excited about getting back on the rollercoaster again? 

plusone- so sorry to hear your having trouble, glad the hospital are keeping a close eye on you! hoping your little one stays safe and you dont have to deliver early!

bjp & ermi- how you both doing? hope all is well with you both!

hi to everyone else, hope your all well, not been around much, this thread seems very quiet....


----------



## crazykate

Hello ladies...............


First of all huge big hugs for Plusone what a nightmare you're having pet         At least the hospital are aware of it and will keep a really close eye on things      


Hopeful & Sweetchilli huge congratulations ladies     


Oh here we go mummy puts the puter on so I'm gonna wake up!!!


Loving that you pg ladies are starting to get excited..........oh here I'm gonna have to go will catch up again soon 


Take care xx  Kate


----------



## Ermitrude

Sweetchilli hope you and ds are doing well - big big congrats to you and your family. xxxx

How are you doing Plusone

BJp how are you pet, hope all is going well.

Hope all the m2b and bumps are doing well and all the new mummies and babies are well too!!

All going well here, just counting down to the anomaly scan.  Big day for us on Friday, my ds would've been two had he survived, so we're having a family bbq on Saturday to celebrate the one month of his life.  Its the second year we've done it so its nice to have it become an annual event.


----------



## crazykate

Hi Sweetchilli congratulations to you both on the birth of baby Alfie that was a super quick delivery     


We are doing well.  Amelia is on 4 hourly feeds sometimes she'll go as long as 5 but I don't like to let her go that long if I can help it.  She is 9lb 14oz this week and gets her first injections in 2 weeks time....I'm dreading those    She has been spoiled rotten and has more clothes in her wardrobe than I have.  The only problem she has is breaking wind she cries so sore it's heartbreaking and when she does it sounds like it has come from her dad     .  HV prescribed infant gaviscon and tbh I'm not sure how much of a difference it is making.  Some days she seems to be constipated and others loose but either way still crying sore    She doesn't really cry any other time except for bath time which she hates - she pooped in it tonight   .  I am loving being a mummy and can't believe she is finally here. 


Ermintrude     How long until your scan?


CMaC how are you doing hun?


Mrs B_24 hiya mrs how you doing and how are those lovely boys keeping?


lgs - all the best hun hope all goes great for you     


BJP, Musketeermum, Emak, mollycat, and all you lovely ladies


----------



## Ermitrude

Alfie is a gorgeous name Sweetchilli and i'm glad labour and delivery went so well.

Poor Amelia with that awful wind CrazyKate, hope the gaviscon gives her some relief.

Scan isn't for another 6 weeks, so a bit of time to put in before hand!!


----------



## Velma

Sweetchilli - Fab news Congratulations on the birth of little Alfie, you done great   I'm sure things were a bit of a shock we all want everything to be the best for our little ones, I hope the docs can do as much as possible to help little Alfie feel great and develop well! I hope he settles in well for you at home!

Ermi - BBq sounds like a lovely idea i'm sure your ds will be there watching over you! also well done on finishing your mba!   

crazy - I know Jacob was like that passing wind and solid bowel movements, he had alot of other issues that all amounted to severe reflux, but you should maybe keep that in mind in case she in is in pain alot.

Plusone - hope these problems subside and you get to feel less worried about it all.

lgs - how you feeling about starting up again??

BJP - glad to hear you are enjoying the magic moments!   

Hopeful - congrats on your little girl  im sure your story will give plenty of people something to aim for   

We are still battling through the reflux but at least now we are seeing a wee personality and times when he is so content and happy so it feels great not having to watching him in pain most of the day. We have been to a consultant privately who has said he is at the top end of the spectrum, he is now on the highest doses of meds and we still have problems and our routine can change every couple of days, but at least the last couple of weeks he is sleeping mostly through the night and not requiring feeds. He still has bad episodes but they aren't as severe, i can still have to pull over at the side of road and feed in aisles of shops as he still grazes and feeds can be an hour but we have started weening from last week and it has started to give me some freedom during the day so we don't have to make up so many bottles. The last two days during the day have been very good when out and about so i am praying that this continues!   

Hoping all the rest of the new mums are doing great!! And thinking of all you mums to be and hoping all goes well for you and the pregnancies are happy ones!

Velma x


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Can i join in here i havent been sure were to post since getting myBFP but i have been lurking and i reconise some of the name here - 

Sweet chilli - congrats i love the name alfie xx

Hello to all the other lovely ladies

Fi xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

SW I'm so pleased to hear all is well with little alfie and I love his name. What you describe that has happened his wee hand is called amniotic band syndrome or amniotic band distruption. It is very rare and can happen spontaneously or after major trauma.if it happens with one pregnancy its unlikely to ever happen again as its very random as well as being rare.  

I know quite a bit about it as it is what happened to Abigail if you remember?  Her post mortum revealed that it was quite severe and it was this that was attributed to the cause of her death. This was because She was too young when it affected her for her wee heart to cope with the pressure it on her circulation system as it affected the very tips of all her little fingers and toes. 

The fibres are so thin that it often can't be seen on scans. Also because its so rare docs don't often look for it. 

I do know from the post mortum report that The earlier it happens in a pregnancy the more likely it is that the little one won't make it. However later on it can cause what you describe andcan be a cause of club feet etc. 

Normally, like in alfies case it only affects one arm, leg or hand or foot.

This is why the docs were so shocked when abigails report came back as they have never seen it so severe as it was in abigails case to affect both hands and feet.

Your little man is so lucky and I'm so so pleased that they can help him when he is a little older. There is nothing that can't be fixed. Your little angel is with you and is safe and well. Congratulations once again on your darling boy! Enjoy the cuddles snd all that goes with being a new mummy to a perfect angel x x x


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls 
sorry havent been on in so long... hope you are all well... 
im having a break from tx and decided not to have our 2nd round of treatment for ano few months, just dnt think im ready to go tru all that again.. 

Sweetchilli mamny congrats on the birth of baby alfie, i LOVE the name..  well done on the quick labour.. 1 hr      i was 18 hrs in labour    

Lgs best of luck with your nxt tx,, pls god this time next yr danny has a lil bro or sis.. 

Bobbi Mae was 1 on saturday... where did that year go!!! we brought her to a fun centre with her cousins then had a little tea party back in the house.. she had a brilliant day!! i was in tears as she blew out her candle    my baby is growing toooo fast !!


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls, how is everyone enjoying bank holiday Monday

FI84- hello... and welcome to the thread, many congrats on your BFP! I'm so delighted for you. How you finding the morning sickness and stuff? The first 20 weeks i was on edge, kinda letting my self go with the flow now   

NCKB- wow cant believe your little girl is a year old all ready, sounds like you had a wonderful 1ST birthday... you excited about TX no 2?

Velma- OMG your poor little lamb, I'm sure its been very hard for you watching him suffer all this time, has the consultant said why he has it so bad? I'm glad hes managing to get a good wee sleep at night, hope things are all better for you soon!   

BJP- hows things going for you? bought anything for the little one yet? Ive got started, my sister bought me a lovely baby bounce from toys are us ( was my birthday present lol ) ... i cant stop looking at it   even my mum got me a little teddy comforter.. seems so real now but yet still so surreal. My nieces got me some baby socks.. and i did make fun of them asking how my big feet were going to fit into them. lol

plusone- Hope the bleeding has stopped, have you been up at hopsital for any more checks? i really hope things are good and your little one stays cosy   

Mariabelfast- I'm sure your glad to be off another month or so, it must me so hard to leave the little ones, are you going back full time? 

crazykate- I'm sure your loving every minute being a mommy.. she is so so cute! 

Ermi- hows things? Hope you get some lovely weather for your little boys memorial on Friday, its so nice all your family are coming too   

Emak- really cant get over how big little O is getting, and eatting.. where has the time gone, shes such a wee dote.

Lgs- hows the back... ouch 

hope everyone is well, I'm doing fine at the mo.. playing the waiting game now   all Ive got to worry about is my piles ( god people don't tell you that bit   ) starting to worry about the birth and if baba ends up with colic, seems like its quite common. any tips or advice send em my way   

love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

just a quickie to say what a lovely lovely weekend with DH and I had with my Family in the Slieve DOnard this weekend and what a LOVELY LOVELY pre natal massage I had on saturday ! 

we came home last night and i Flaked out on the sofa.. no one warned me a weekend of relaxation and luxury could be so exhausting !

The only bad thing was waking up to find blood all over the pillowcase on Monday morning.. it seems i had a nose bleed over night and the same thing happed this morning.. any thoughts or experinces? 

Also I got a laugh out of LO this morning as the do went crazy barking at the postie and LO must have been like What The Flip is alll the noise about? as it jumped out of its skin and went crazy squirming for a few minutes !


----------



## mollycat

hiya BJP.. sounds like you had a wonderful weekend, could do with one of them myself. sorry aint a clue about the nose bleeds


----------



## lgs30

hi girls need to ask uns all a wee question has anyone ever used a opk as hpt


----------



## NCKB

hi lgs... sorry hun cant help ya there    can u use them as a hpt?? 

Fi84 - welcome hun and many congrats on your BFP xxx 

Mollycat - yeh im looking forward to tx number 2.. i havent been on here in a few weeks so the baby bug left me but its coming back with a bang now      but have to wait a few months now    coz we have a holiday booked for sept so maybe after that we will try again.. 

Big hi to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Igs - Opk and HPT dont test for the same hormone _ OPK's test for LH (some also test for oestradiol changes on the run up to LH surge) and HTP's test for HCG so im pretty sure they cant be used in place of eachother. 

NCKB - I think I would be like you and excited about starting again but yet filled with a bit of the pre tx fear that is only natural xoxo

AFM - another silly nose bleed this morning - worst yet.. they are only happening overnight or first thing so Im goign to try propping myself up more in bed and see if that helps. hum....


----------



## Moonbeam08

oh yes - DH can properly feel LO now and we have even progressed to seeing my tummy move. DH will sit with his hands on Dervla (what we call the bump – long storey – the embryologist was called Deirdre and despite knowing this DH insisted in referring to her as Dervla – so now the bump is Dervla) and then he will say ‘oh I just felt one’ ‘oh I just felt one’!

last night he was sitting on the other chair and I was aware I was being kicked vigorously enough to make my tummy move so I told him to watch.. and LO obliged by giving me a battering which resulted in DH laughing his head off at the alien in my tummy ! 
We have played this game before and normally we will both sit an stare waiting for it to happen again only Dervla doesn’t oblige. The same thing happened with us as well and at a family gathering on Sunday Dervla was either sleeping or kicking inwardly and no-one got to feel anything.. not even me ! Grrrrrr!


----------



## plusone

Hi all
BJP great you are seeing and feeling baby move it is lovely.

NKCB a year flies I know 4 years with dd has went by with a flash.  I know tx number 2 for me was very different the pressure was off a bit but still wanted number tow very much but at least with disappointment i could look at dd and think how blessed we were.

IGs never used it 

Mollycat the waiting is hard and I am sure piles are awful!!!  Rubber ring at the ready

FI84 welcome and hope you have a great pregnancy!!

AFM no more bleedin thank god but scared to even pass wind in case it starts again.   
Go today for cardiac scan and tonight for 4d scan can not wait to see the wee man but also nervous making sure all okay. And also to make sure it is a boy LOL as if not his little room will have to change colour.  Consultant feels like placenta will not move but another doc who is also very experienced thinks that it will we will see?  Do not mind if I have to have section now but definately dont want another bleed or early appearance!!!
Hope all well with you all!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ohhh plusone - a 4 D scan ! how exciting. I cant wait to hear how it goes as my DH is set against doing one but I would dearly love to have one as im impatient to see lO properly. I hope all goes well with your cardiac scan and will be checking for your updates xox


----------



## NCKB

Plusone.. glad to hear the bleeding has stopped & ur doin good.. best of luck with your scan.. and your having a little boy how wonderful    

BJP - isnt it the most wonderful feeling to see the tummy move with the baby.. its sooo surreal then the best feeling is when you give birth and then you think WOW u were actually in der      its great!!!  O i do miss being preg when i listen to all you girls chat about bumps etc     

I think ill feel the same as you did about tx #2 - i dont think ill be as stressed about it as have a lil miracle so if it didnt work then we still have her to spoil and to keep us going.. we have 3 frozen blasts so    that we are blessed again at some stage... 


lgs did you get the ans you were looking for xx 

lmk if you happen to be lurking a BIG hello    and hope the girls are doin well....


----------



## plusone

Hi girlies well back from scans cardiac scan was great one heart healthy baby.
4D scan the little man did not co operate at all got a couple of side views where he is the image of dd but have to have it repeated again in 2 weeks.  However there is no mistaking it is a boy!!! Even though we knew it is nice to have it confirmed and boy was it obvious LOL!!!  Will be nice to see him again just hope next time he plays ball.

BJP I know what your dh means about the 4d scan although I do think it puts my mind at rest with regards to problems i know I breathe a sigh of relief knowing all well plus the bonding it creates is amazing. I had it with dd and she was the spit of her scan.


----------



## Ermitrude

So delighted that all went well with the cardiac scan Plusone  .  We've a while to go for ours yet but it must give you such a sense of relief to know that all is well with ds.

Have to say am a bit freaked out by 3d and 4d scans, don't know why but i won't be opting for one again this time.

Great that babs is so active BJP, must give you great comfort.

All well with me, 15 weeks today and counting down to anomaly and echocardiogram scans!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

ermi and Plusone - can i ask what prompted the echo scans? these are specialist right? over and above the 20 week scan? the reason i ask is because a friend of mine lost her lo last year due to major translocation of the major vessels and as a result was offered one but that is EXTREME criteria.

can i ask you doppler users out there about your experiences of listening to babys heart beat and the rate. I use my doppler most days even now that im feeling movement and it brings me such a wave of relief to hear babies HB. just for 15 seconds to hear and count the beat.  once again i fear im OVER analysing but i could do with some shared experinces of the same or different. LO's HB has always been 140 bpm - consistently 35 beats every 15 seconds UNTIL YESTERDAY when I listened and thought it sounded slower than normal. I was worried to count to 32 (128bpm) and then to  29 (116bpm). I came away shaking and then went back and heard my normal 35 and then 37(148bpm) Just to satisfy myself i listened on and it seemed to settle around 35 again only to drop back and miss a couple of beats here and there just as i was about to stop. 

at bed time all was well and consistent at 35 and again this morning constant at 37 for a minute. Of course I couldnt leave it at that and let myself be happy so i listened once more before leaving for work and it had DROPPED again to 32 (128bpm)

are such fluctuations NORMAL? i know the normal range is between 120-160 so apart from the really slow occasion at 116 everything was within this range but is such a drop from normal ok or should i ask the doc? I havent admitted to owning a doppler yet as i know they dont approve...... what to do this is why i hoped to ask you girls to see what your experiences were first.

What has really helped me get through some wobbles has been my home doppler. 

  - consistently but recently it has varied between going up to 148bpm and dropping as low as 128 which has petrified me. I know 128 is still with in the normal 'range' but hearing it so low is frightening when im used to hearing 140... so im telling myself that as long as LO is moving then all is fine... isnt it?


----------



## Ermitrude

BJP that's the very reason i didn't get a doppler!!! I'd be freaking myself out constantly with it.  Baby's heart rate can fluctuate depending on their activity level, much like us, so if they're asleep the heart rate would be lower than if they're awake and moving about iykwim.

I'm having the echo because my ds (who would've been 2 tomorrow) was born with an extremely rare condition (only 4th case worldwide) where the artery that feeds the lungs was wrapped around his windpipe, causing that to not form properly (over 70% of it was too narrow) and consquently his little lungs grew extra branches off the windpipe into them to try to move enough air through them.  So while technically its not a cardiac condition (ds' heart was perfectly fine) if you have had any children with either a heart or lung issue then they recommend the fetal echo.


----------



## plusone

BJP while in hospital the midwives check baby heart beat with doppler ds heartbeat ranged from 115-160 asking the midwifes why the change there reply was baby heart rate changes when sleeping heartbeat normally low, noise, food I have ate can effect it so say I had coke prior to checking heart rate can be raised.  Also if my BP low his heart rate is lower.  Do not worry you are only listening to a 15 sec block I think you are probably better to listen in for longer and see what you get.  Also my ds heart beat was hard to find at times and would go off into distance.  The biggest indication something is wrong is movement  though obvioulsy there are times when movements are less I have began to notice he has a pattern where he has time he moves little.

I have been given echo scan for this pregnancy as dd is missing a chamber in her heart which pumps blood to her lungs very unlikely to have in another pregnancy but not unheard of. She has had two ops and soon to have another but eventually will require transplant.  This is one of the checks at a regular anomily scan along with other cardiac checks so they will have looked for this with you.  My chance of having a child with a different cardiac condition is higher.  If you are worried you can get scan done privately through 352 lisburn road I think.


----------



## Mrs_B24

bjp i had nosebleeds at night i woke a few times wit it on my pillowcase,its the hormones 
lgs  i read u can use an opk as hpt but not other way around,the hormones are very similar coz in txthey use hcg in trigger shot in replace of lh.i read the two hormones are like identicaltwins dressed the same but hcg has a hat on thats only difference.however the opks as hpts are not as reliable coz u will always get two lines on the opk as there is always lh in ur system in small amounts.
plusone hope all goes weell witscan,time is flyin aint it?
boys r great all smiles 
big hi to everyone else neva realised bat about to cut bk soon xxxx


----------



## plusone

How is everyone we are a quiet bunch this weather.  I have scan and review in morning so hoping all will be well and secretly praying placenta previa will have resolved though doubt it.  Since being on bed rest I have spent a small fortune on the internet and have even had to buy myself a memory foam mattress topper as my bed is just not up for lting in all day.  

Bjp How are things with you?

Mollycat time is ticking away have to say I am finding this last stretch the hardest though feels like the last weeks have flown past

Ermitrude when is your next app?

Hope anyone else is doing great and if there is any lurker come join us we need to get chatting


----------



## Ermitrude

Best of luck with your appointment today Plusone.  I bet you're going out of your mind on bed rest, not an easy task!! Am hoping placenta will have started to move for you hun.

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm was in with gp last week getting thyroid bloods re-checked and she gave me a quick ante natal check, so got to hear babs again which was great.  Back to see obs on the 29th, so not too long until i see how big babs has gotten.  Feeling lots of little flicks, which is lovely and re-assuring.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Plus one - I will be watching out for your update re scan and checks today - good luck hun.... 

Ermi - its lovely to feel those flutters and KNOW that LO is ok isnt it? just wait until you SEE your tummy moving ! Thats a whole new world lol 

AFM - im wrecked. LO kept me up on sat night (which i loved so im not complaining) until 2am as it was going crazy. I even videoed my tummy moving. Dh was mezmorised! After such an eventful evening with LO it seems to be quieter since.. i can still feel movement but not as much since and softer.. does this tend to happen?


----------



## Ermitrude

It is normal bjp - they seem to go from being hyper to having more quiet times and as you get further along the movements will become less hyper as they have less space to manoever in.  I know on ds towards the end of pg i was full sure his head was going to burst through my tummy - he was breach!! it was mad looking at times.

But i would say if you're any way worried take yourself along to the hospital for a re-assurance scan, that's what my ob has told me to do if i ever feel worried (given our history, and yours too!!) and they'll do a check on babs.


----------



## plusone

All went well today looks like placenta may move.  Back in 7 weeks to check bubba measurements good looks like he weigh approx 3lb now eeeekkkssss!!  If i get to term he will be one chubba!!

BJp if lo has moved to different position kick may not b as obvious such as kicking toward back or placenta.  

Ermitrude glad your feelin movements.  Will b good for you to have app.

Tonight i feel like i am going to pop bubba must be stretching out tummy so tight


----------



## Moonbeam08

plus one - a 3 pounder already.. YIKES. 

during a check up at 23+3 LO estimated 1Lb 6oz so it will be interesting to see what its coming out at during my check up on Thurs evening..


----------



## Mrs_B24

well done plusone on ur scan!wow you will have one bouncing baba!hehe!
ermitrude delighted everything going so well! xxxx 
bjp one piece of advice huni-throw out that doppler its not worth gettin u stresed over.i had one from dd years ago and used it a coule times this time.its says on the pack not to be used for medical purposes etc.u might find somedays the lo will move more than others.i had two and somedays i would feel hardly nothin as i prob was so busy up and about u wont be consious of them,
big hi to everyone else!
boys r great.anyone else with twins get plagued by people out and aboutit is nice but it does get annoying esp wen people say "oh is it twins" no there first flippin cousins eheh. and ask REALLY stupid questioons like "is there twins in the family?" and "theres an awful increase in twins in the last few years whats the reason for that i wonder?" i just answer that with "oh its the resession,people at home lol"  im sorry but they are dopes. for anyone expecting twins lookin at this at least u can be prepared it happens to everyone lol  
if people with twins get it bad my heart goes out to ones with triplets r more!when out and about u must get nothing done!its gettn less often now as ther gettn bigger!i guess ill miss it when everyone walk totally by  they are growing up wayyyyy too fast!guess i was so busy at the start the time just flew!
noah is a big chunky baba chubby out lol ryan the is slender buil and i would say is about 2lbs lighter!will no more tomorrow at there 3month check up!
sorry if this message seems a bit all over the place am in between cooking dinner lol!
talk soon 
a big hi to all the other lovely ladies
xxx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls... how is everyone?

plusone- great news on your placenta, do you still have to have follow up scans till LO is born? im sure your well relieved and can relax a little now 

BJP- did you find out size of LO today? hope everything went well at the appointment 

Ermi- you seem to be flying now, whens your next appointment?

sweetchilli- if your looking in im thinking of you and hope everything is going great with little archie!!   

Mrs-B24- wow cant believe the twins are 3 months already, im sure your run off your feet but loving every minute of it!

NCKB- any word on you waking your snow babies yet? Im sure your excited and nervous about the prospect

Fi84- if your looking in hope everything is well with you!

babypowder, Velma, lgs, mariabelfast, crazykate, and all the other yummy mummys, hope everyone is well!!

things just ticking away for me, have been feeling really light headed this week but went for a check up and blood pressure, babies heart beat all was fine, they did take some blood to see if i was low in iron, but just relieved its nothing bad. the MW on my last two visits has said ive got a long clep... think it means the baby is head down and  hasnt much room and may be leaning against my blood vessels in the back and so giving me the light heads...

take care all, and


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi molls - ermi and plus one just a little Scan update from me - baby is measuing fine now (PHEW) the ac and bpd are at the upper range for 25 weeks compared to being scraping the barrel that they were last time. LO was weighing in at 1Lb 15oz. we saw it blinking, practicing breathing and watched its wee mouth sucking on fluid. She is bringing us back for our 4d scan at 27 weeks which she said gives us time to repeat if baby isnt in the right postion. I also told her that i wasnt wanting to go as far as 40 weeks. She asked if i was happy to go to 38-39 and I said oh yes but if i can have baby out safe and well at 38 i would be v happy. She agreed to that and said that a week before baby comes they will give me some steroids to help babys lungs as apparently something happens during 'normal labour' that brings them on even more even if they are 40+ weeks so it will give baby a wee boost. Im happy now that I know she will deliver baby at term but pre 40 weeks. That means i only have 13 weeks left (please God let me get that far)


----------



## plusone

BJP brill news about scan I am sure you are so glad that time is ticking on.  Like you I will be grateful to have baby at 38 weeks after the ups and downs of this pregnancy.  I just want him here and okay.  And misses you will get that far along.  It will be great.  I see you have decided to have 4d scan it is brill.  

Mollycat glad all well with you.  Apart from the dizzness hopefully it will pass.  Maybe your iron is a bit low.  

MRS B 24 your two sound great hard work I am sure.

Second 4d scan went well he is looking great and is gorgeous.  I was so relieved to see his weight was good and that he looked all snug in there.  He loves lying with his hand on his face and one across his chin so funny.  He was trying to open his eyes and blow bubbles.


----------



## Moonbeam08

plus one - reading your 4d adventure makes me sooo glad we decided to go for it now. Thanks for the encouragement Mrs xo I see you are well into weeks 28 now.. thats my next milestone.. I will catch up with you eventually lol xoxo


----------



## Sparty

Ah ladies sorry for being such a rubbish f-fer, M just keeps me so busy I get very little time to post. Can't believe she is 3 months old already - where does the time go?

Plusone glad scan went well and wee baba put on a good show, M always had her hands up at her face during the scans and still does it now.

BJP - 25wks how fab and its great you should only have another 13wks to go. LO seems to be a good weight

Ermi glad to see your doing well, its so lovely to feel those little flicks

Sw and Kate very belated congrats on those lovely new babies - hope your both enjoying motherhood   

MrsB glad to hear the boys are both doing well, we get stopped all the time with a singleton.. M is a very cute redhead (yes I'm biased) and people seem to comment on her a lot.. lol..I may miss it when they don't comment anymore    ... twins are so cute people probably can't help themselves as I bet the boys are adorable

Molly sry to hear about the lightheadedness - hope you find out what causes it.

Velma how are you and the lo?

NCKB are you off anywhere nice on holidays? We go on wednesday and I can't wait - especially as the weather has been so depressing, really looking forward to some sunshine

Lgs hope your well?

Big hello to everyone looking in


----------



## crazykate

Hello ladies - sorry for my absence Amelia is keeping me very busy together of course with trying to keep on top of the housework and stuff. Makes you wonder what you ever did with yourself before.........


Mrs B_24 I know what you mean I have loads of random people stopping me all the time and everyone no matter where we go is talking about her hair! I even had a lady (a complete stranger to me) buy her a wee present when we were out shopping a few weeks ago     


Amelia had her first injections on Tuesday.  She was very good, cried for all of 2 minutes.  Took her to baby club on Thursday to have her weighed and she screamed the place down   She nearly pushed herself off the weighing scales too!! 


Can't see back to see who was talking about Colic but I got Amelia Colief drops from Boots £10.99 for a bottle but it works Amelia is a changed baby and we only have maybe 10-15 mins of crying on the occasional evening now. 


Plusone, Ermi and BJP I'm so pleased everything seems to be progressing well for you all the time won't be long coming around    


Molly hope your dizzy spells clear up soon chick   


Sweetchilli I trust you are being kept busy    hope you are keeping well.


NCKB We have three frozen embies left too and maybe next year we will have another go at tx couldn't not do it knowing they are there but if it doesn't work I won't be doing any more I am so very lucky to have Amelia and I'm getting ever older and closer to the cut off point if I leave it too long    I'm assuming there is a cut off point even if you have frozen embies 


Hope everyone I've missed is keeping well - big hugs to all 


Kate


----------



## mariabelfast

So happy to hear your news Sweetchilli massive congratulations

Delighted for you Plusone that all is going well & looking healthy. 

BJP id a number of nosebleeds too. Likely to be hormones but if you've many more get it cauterised i did totally painless & ended the problem

My two are rolling around like crazy. Fire & stairguards are up! Also Sophia has her first tooth   my nephew found it on Saturday. Bloody typical that i didnt

Can't remember who but someone asked if i was going back to work fulltime. No thankfully. Am lucky enuf to be jobshare. Childcare still costing two thirds of my wage  , Gonna give it a year and if things aren't adding up will take a career break

Hope all those bumps & babies are behaving themselves! Gonna head to bed while the goings good

Night!!


----------



## Cate1976

Hopeful:   on Aoife Marie's birth, lovely names.

BJP: Great that you got a 'bump' space at work. Hope the nosebleeds stop soon.

lgs: Good luck with tx #2,   for a BFP for you.Plusone: Hope that your placenta moves and your wee man doesn't come early.   to you.

Sweetchilli:  on Alfie's birth, love his name as well.

Fi84: Welcome to FF and  on your BFP.

NCKB: Hope you enjoy your holiday and that tx #2 is succesful.

Mrs B: Glad to read that Noah & Ryan are doing well.

Mollycat: Hope the light head goes soon.

Hi to everyone I've missed - mariabelfast, Musketeermum, Ermitrude, Sparty and sorry to anyone I've missed. Not been on here for a while.

Not much new with me apart from still a loser working 4 hours a week in next and jobhunting but very little out there, seen a few jobs in offices but they wanted 12 months experience, I've got 9/10 and seen several that I could do but needed own transport, can't afford a car until I get a job. Reasons for keeping looking on the off chance that something suitable comes up are:
1) I'd rather be working than be a loser.
2) I want to 'pay back' what I've got out of the system.
3) I want to be able to buy clothes from shops other than Next sale or Asda. 
4) I want to be able to afford a car so that we can take the girls on days out away from Omagh.
5) I want to be able to see my family without feeling guilty.

Anything in shops that involves being on my feet for too long is out at the moment due to bad back w.hich is genuine, I did something to it last November when DH & I had to lift the pushchair down a set of steps taking a short cut. Had 4 weeks off work and then did my back in again back in February, 4 weeks off for that and 9th June pulled a muscle bathing Hannah while DH was out. I've got an appointment on 1st August with physio so hopefully they'll be able to suggest exercises or something that I can do to get my back sorted out. I'm looking for office work or reprographics.

We were in Turkey last 2 weeks of May and even though Mum paid for the holiday out of the money she got after Nan died, there were times that I felt guilty for being there.

All I'm saying about Hannah & Sian is that they're doing well. They're both very bright and have very different personalities.

I do want to feel able to post more about Hannah & Sian but I'm still not sure how welcome I am on the NI threads. I know that a lot of it is down to things I've said and I'm truly sorry for everything I've said that has made anyone angry on the NI threads. I do have to make one thing clear to everyone and that is Hannah & Sian are not neglected in any way, they're fed & clothed properly even though a lot of their clothes are second hand, have stable home, being given the encouragement they need to achieve their full potential, we're also teaching them right from wrong and to have respect for others, lastly we're going to encourage them to have good values and principles such as helping those in need. I know I might have misinterpreted some of the comments made to me in the past and if I have, I'm willing to apologise.

Volunteers: Hope what I've said here is ok


----------



## mariabelfast

Im sure ur busy busy busy Sweetchilli those first few months are mental. I hope you've someone to give you a hand even if dh is working. I have a volunteer from Tinylife 3hrs a week great even for the company all my family arre working. I go to mums&tots but you need to have eyes on the back of your head sometimes with other peoples toddlers.

MRSB24 so know where you're coming from with the twin thing. i get asked if mine are identical and their different sexes!! 

Cate im sure life will look up for you soon

Hope everyone else is keeping well


----------



## plusone

Cate think u should come and chat about the twins i am sure they are a joy to have.  In this current climate any of us could find ourselves in a bad situation work wise.  I know with my husband dying my finances our completely in the air but all of us struggle through for our kids.  And tbh if I want to spend my money on a holiday/ handbag/ trip round the world it is no ones buisness but my own as long as I have enough to take care of dd and bump!!  So forget the past and if it upsets you to talk about work money etc just dont.  We only need to tell what we want people to know.  And can u please change your name back    you aint a loser u just are in a bad situation!  Hope you are enjoying the time with your children.

Sweetchilli it is hard not to be tired I am sure your day is spent planning and taking care Alfie it does get easier though is such a joy too i keep telling my dd I am freezing her at 4 yrs old as she is just to cute.  Yesterday she was talkin about a octopus tenticles but the word came out wrong as you can imagine what it might have been!  Laughter and relief we were alone followed!!

Mariabelfast that is great that your two are starting to roll around every milestone is such an acheivement for mummy and them!!

Crazykate I ask what I did before dd every day I sometime wonder why we have tv she is the best entertainment and she moults toys like a cat moults hair!!! TIDY TIDY TIDY!!!  

Sparty time flies in far to quick and they grow up like a flash take time and enjoy!!!

BJP when is your next scan?  how is bump doing.

not much on me had antenatal check this am with gp he irratates me so much as use the old fashioned method to hear heart beat but then I can not hear.  time ticking away wish he was here now though at 38 plus weeks not 30. 
Hope all well with you all!!
xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies im sorry i have been rubbish at posting and also appologising for the all about me post - i will get this out of my system and be back for personals later. Im hoping for some advise re steroid injections, side effects on me an baby etc ... let me fill you in on the SAGA

AFM - I have a bit of a ongoing saga to tell. make your selves compfy or ignore the following as there is no 'short version im afraid. DH and I were on a 2 day mini break to a nice hotel By the lakes in Fermanagh but it all went wrong. I started getting cramps and diahorea on Sunday a couple of hours just after we arrived. 

At 22.30 we ended up going to the local Erne hospital to get checked out and ended up being admitted. It was only supposed to be overnight for observation which I was ok with as although I was missing a night in a nice hotel room we were happy to be sure all was well but when Dh left and I was all alone, I really felt it especially all the while poor DH was all on his own at the hotel worried sick.

I continued to have cramps last over Sunday night but they settled by Mon morning so i was hopeful they would let me go so we could enjoy rest of our mini break as they said on Sunday night that this would happen.However on Monday am they changed their minds and are kept me in. I'm was so sad and lonely in what was an alien place. I was kept in a side ward in isolation in case I was infectious due to my ‘potential bug’ and had a big infectious patient warning sign for staff out side my door.  

On Mon morning they monitored uterus activity for contractions but thankfully there were none and simultaneously monitored baby's heartbeat with those belts around my tummy that you see on tv. Because I had pains and diahorea they wanted to be sure I had no more as I was told that whatever bug was causing my upset tummy could cause me to go into pre-term labour. Then I got scared. Really scared.  They gave me a steroid injection  for babies lungs just in case. I had held it together until this point then I cried. I'm was sad for the situation, worried sick about baby's welfare as no drug is safe and although the benefits outweighed the risks I was assured that it wouldn’t have any detrimental impact on baby but now Im reading differently and poor Dh all this while so worried.

Poor DHlost out on his holiday too and spent the whole time in isolation with me apart from to eat and sleep and fetch me magazines. All through he has been super and knows its best I'm was in there.
I have had zero phone access since Monday as my charger was 1 and a half hours away back at home so I was incredibly cut off. 

I only got discharged yesterday at tea time as I pleaded to be let closer to home as we were 1 hour 30 minutes from home and my local hospital. They let me out only  the basis I took myself directly to my own hospital if I was still dodgy. The tummy bug issues have gone and thankfully didn't set off pre-term labour (so far and hopefully not at all). 

I was given 2 steroid doses just in case one on Mon and then one 24 hours later but my body didn't react well and they gave me palpitations and chest pain to the point they had me on ECG and tested my cardiac enzymes for signs of a heart attack!Thankfully all clear. Its my heart issue that's still causing me and the docs worry. I'm v aware of my rapid heartbeat and when I change position when seated or change activity I.e. even walking a few feet is causing chest pains down my sternum and to the back of my ribs accompany palpitations! Its horrid and scary. I'm hoping they have eased today since it’s nearly 24 hours since I had those meds. If that’s whats causing them. I guess at worst side effects should go by 48 hours which would be lunchtime tomorrow? 

As far as I know and what's most important in all of this is that Baby still seems fine and I can feel movements and hic cups as I type this. 
I'm prob being stupid but I’m going to work today but telling my boss I'm using the office 2 mins away from home for rest of this week that's if I get through today. As it means I can come home at lunchtime and its 10 mins from my own hospital not 30 where my HQ is. If he doesn't like that then tough. 

I'm trying to get back to some sort or normality and get my confidence back again after all of this. We are to see the consultant on Thurs anyway for our 4d scan. Her ears will be sore when she listens to the events of last few days. 

I just hope all the side effects have gone by then as I fear they will re admit me if not. 

Im don’t care as long a baby is ok but hospital is soul destroying.. just as I was starting to feel a bit of confidence its all disappearing. 

So there you go… have you fallen asleep yet?


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh BJP god love you, what an ordeal for you and your dh to go through  .  The palpitations are definitely a side effect of the steroids but you're right it should settle down again in a day or two - main thing is that babs is ok.  Stay away from google hun, for every positive story you'll hear about steroids you'll hear an equal amount of horror stories.  Just mind yourself over the next while pet, you're doing a great job keeping babs safe.

Ah know what you mean plusone, am wishing the weeks away too.  Glad all was well at your appt.

Lovely to hear from you sweetchilli, hope things settle down with Alfie soon for you pet.  That lack of sleep must be so tough.

Cate welcome back.

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm had obs appointment today and all is well with 'Thumper' - our nickname for babs.  Lots of wriggling and rolling about during scan which was great.  So anomaly scan in 2 weeks and then fetal echo the week after that - will be a lot happier after those.

Ermi


----------



## plusone

BJP firstly it is hard not to be anxious and you have evry right to feel upset and frustrated with everything.  Please stay away from google. It does not help.  If I google anything about what was wrong with dd it would tell me she would have died at birth my point is she is now 4 and doing great!!  The info is not always up to date.

I had the steroids after the bleed I had at 25 weeks and had two doses I would not have hesitated as the risk of not having them far out weighed any side effects.  I had palpatation for about a week after.  It is laso normal to have increased heart rate in pregancy that can feel like palpatations your heart is working so much harder.  Be reassured that all your tests have been okay.  I also had a bug and was told risk of pre term but once cramps settle risk is lowered and once bug away risk is no longer there.  They kept me in overnight in the royal until cramps had settled and made sure I was hydrated.  It is so normal to feel worried and anxious.  Enjoy your 4d scan u will realise then your lo is doing great!     

Ermitrude glad you saw LO wriggling around it is lovely to see you will be glad to get 20 week scan done


----------



## Mrs_B24

heya all!hope everyone is doing well!
i meant to post the other day but my laptop went flat so just a quick  one !
kate kate kate u are not a loser from drawing benefits no one that needs it is,people abusing the system and totally taking the biscuit that what brings it down.
there are things far more imrotant than a job and expensive clothes lifestyles etc its called family.what good are having all those things if u dont hav ur family?kids dont need flash clothes etc besides have u seen my sweet 16 programmes on mtv?i grew up with nothing as did a lot of people.i dont have much material things but material things come and go.my family r what matters.so if uv to by there clothes in sales i love a bargain theres no point buying everything expensive they grow so fast and kids destroy clothes.i never refuse clothes off any friends from there kids either ill pic out what i like.plus when ur doin that ur saving the planet recycling is the way togo
i have two little twin cousins who are now 9 and there older sis now 14 they lost there mom (my aunt) to cancer two years ago. they would do anything to see there mam again they wouldnt care about material things if it meant they cud hug her one last time.  it breaks my heart seeing them.thats whats important being there for your kids they cud have everything but without u there lost and vice versa!
im not ashamed to say im drawing dole my husband is and we took out a loan for ivf i remember saying i didnt give a crap if i had to stay on it forever as long as i had my baby in my arms and i got two! (buy one get one free e).no amount of money could compensate for it.a job will come in time the right one.it is hard i will say that but the majority of people are in the same boat.
sorry if thats a bit over the place im over and back to computer!lol!
plusone hope ur doin ok hun!
maria my aunt also used to get asked if hers were "idenical" after she telling people they were a girl and a boy lol! funny hehe!
crazykate glad to see ur doin well ahh im sure ur not as old as your letting on lol!strangely id like to go again in a few years after i agreed with dh this would be it!i wont even consider it for at least 6 or so years want to enjoy the boys as long as poss there growing so quickly!
sparty im sure your little one is gorgeous with her lovely red hair.dh's dd has a full head of red hair!
a big hi to lmk  and anyone i missed
afm well flat to the max now for the next two weeks....got offered a four bed council house but its in a private estate have to kit it out.were only ginven 3thousand euros from top to bottom decorating thankfully these hav floors everywhere except living room and have built in wardrobes so that leaves everything else to but from that  :-/
at least i can get rid of a lload of junk hehe!goin selling a load next week at the car boot sale!be starting solids next week too times going so fast lol!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate what about selling Avon it really is a great way to get some money they used to give you 20p for every pound of goods you sold not bad for some pocket money also when you take the girls out for a walk you could deliver some catalogues what age are Hannah and Sian now are they two and a half or one half potty training time soon which is fun lol but you will save a fortune on nappies.  Dont  worry bout the past just think bout the future


----------



## SUNNY2007

BJP had 4 steroid injections at 32 weeks i think as my twins were so big that they thought they would come early which they didnt the benifits of steroids if a baby is born prematurely outweight the risks as without them their lungs might not be strong enough the steroids give the baby a better chance so i would be thanking my lucky stars they gave them instead of waiting till it was too late.  I hope you feel better soon its all such a worrying time everytime i went for a scan i was beside myself googled everything tormented myself and guess what it gets worse when they are born


----------



## plusone

Hey Bjp been worrying why u have not posted for a while hope all okay with you and the lo.

Sunny how you?  Potty training sure is fun my dd was pretty good she got it sussed in a week but as for night time she still has no clue at 4.  i blame the fact she has to stay super hydrated because of medical conditions but i kinda wonder when it will all fall into pace.

b24 i am sure u are enjoying the babies even though it must b hard work.  I have to say I do dread the sleepless nights especially home alone.  I know how u feel about thinking about another.  Even though my dh has passed away i kinda think maybe in the future I could meet someone and have more.  Which may seem terrible but until u have faced IF having babies u take for granted.  I think it would be weird as technically I could have children with out IVF It would be strange to think I could conceive via the bedroom method.  

I am so enjoying the weather today though hard to get off the old sunlounger with this whale sized bump   the planes in the sky must think I am a mountain not yet plotted on there map  

To all the girlies hope all is well.


----------



## SUNNY2007

yes i potty trained at just over two my ds took a week to be dry day and night Abigail just over a week but still once every three months would be wet at night


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls 
hope ur all well, havent been on in so long so tryin to play catch up!!
well with a great deal of disbelief i cant believe im actually going to write these words... WE GOT A SHOCK NATURAL    on friday.... i cannot believe it and it all feels sooo strange... we had actually decided not to go for an FET till maybe next yr and just go on hols with bobbi-mae and give ourselves a bit more time... but i would have never imagined id get pregnant naturally coz i wasnt actively trying if you get me..... still on cloud 9 and cannot believe it actually happened.. i just cant get me head around it, its very very VERY early and we are not telling anyone at all but i just felt i needed to come on and share it with someone!!! going to book an early private scan coz im sooo worried xxx


----------



## plusone

nckb brilliant news i am sure u were shaking watching that stick!!!  Love it. Will u get an early scan?  Now u can do the holiday and the baby lol.  thrilled for u!!!


----------



## lgs30

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nckb so pleased for u any tips before i go for my fet lol   well done 



hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats nckb brill news! xxxx


----------



## lmk

just a quickie from me....

Huge congrats to NCKB on your   really delighted for you huni!!  miss our wee chats    

hello to all bumps and babies

my 2 girls are doin fab k is 16mths and isla will be 6 mths next week    how time flies!!!


----------



## mariabelfast

BJP sounds like you're having a really horrid time. That said the steroid injections will give you're wee fighter the best possible start should they be early. Bet you cant wait to hold a happy, healthy baby.

Congratulations NCKB you know wot they say he works in mysterious ways..  

Sophia has got her first tooth and loves to exercise it on everyones fingers, including James, poor wee lamb

Plusone how much longer have you to go?

We're heading to Cork for the week shortly drastically trying to dwindle the list of things to bring. Anybody got some good spacesaving tips? Wont be able to fit my straighteners at this rate and im afraid thats not happening


----------



## Mrs_B24

Maria cork is fab is it da city ur goim to.im in kerry.
Pack lite then treat urself to new stuff I bring empty suitcases practically when I go away.enjoy ur week
Lmk time flies to fast lolit scary


----------



## Moonbeam08

just a quickie from me 

OMG - what wonderful news on your BFP - im delighted for you hun xoxo

ermi and plusone - how are you both keeping?

AFM - decided to cancel this weeks dr appt at the clinic as it was this thursday last year that teh same doc in teh same clinic broke the news to us that we had lost Abigial. I just couldnt face it this week. Her Birthday is on the 10th but I think Friday and Saturaday (the equivalent days as opposed to dates) will be harder for me and DH. We spent time at her grave last weekend making it pretty for her and will go up on saturday and Sunday. I hope to let off another Chinese lantern for her over the weekend. We did this for her Due date. Just dont know what to do with myself to be honest. Im a bit lost. I just want this weekend to be over with. Im sure we will shed a few tears but at the same time I want to celebrate her existance and the hope and joy that she brought to us for her short time with us.


----------



## NCKB

thanks girls... 
lgs - seriously i dnt know how the hell we managed to do it but there u go we've beaten all the odds!! now im worried sick that baby is in my tube or something so ive booked a scan for next week just to confirm to meself that it is real!! 
We had gone for our app for FET booked the pre period scan for end of may and i chickened out coz i felt i needed more time to think about it, we booked a hol and said we would go away next yr and get married and just forget about tryin naturally for the time being and just have a lil fun... i went on a hens for a weekend 3/4 weeks ago and literrally drank till i couldnt hold anymore      had a great time and low and behold i didnt know i was preg at the time or had just got preg b4 i went away....  sooo strange... so all it took was a few corona and few shots to help the sperm get up to the egg


----------



## lgs30

ul be fine nckb just enjoy it .xx
As for me iv been doin ovulation sticks an today there a bright postive so me thinks     for the next few days r in orderin     does any 1 no when u get a positive how long to you ovulate


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,

Haven't really a clue where everyone is, NCKB delighted for you absolutely fab news, we are all jealous   , i hope the scan puts your mind at rest hun!

BJP   a tough week for you, let it out your bound to be emotional and stressed, sounds like you have some lovely ideas to remember your LO. Hopefully things clam down a bit for you soon and that you get to enjoy your appointment next week and allievate your worries!

Sorry have been MIA, we are still struggling, Jacob still has reflux apparently we are the 1% at the top of the spectrum that can't be resolved   we have only had 2 days that have been incident free apart from that he has been in pain everyday which is so draining to watch. I don't feel we have had much support medically dispite the fact that i went private to speed things up. We are now on that consultants list on nhs, Jacob was on top doses of meds which didnt really seem to impact things although the way the cycle goes you feel like all these things might be working only to realise they aren't no 2 days are the same so its just so disorientating. Anyway he got bloods done the other day and getting barium meal done in couple of weeks. We have not had anyone baby sit, and went away to hotel for 1 night for a surprise bday party and it just wasn't worth it he was so bad. We have no family beside us so it is really starting to take its toll on us.

Anyway don't want to winge - my wee man is such a gorgeous happy wee thing when not pained and love him to bits.

Sorry haven't followed where everyone is, but wish you are the best of luck and health!

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Firstly Nckb huge congrats on your bfp pet, fantastic news!!!!

Bjp you were right to cancel your appointment, its so tough when we get to those important dates that you need time to yourself. Sending   your way.

Velma am so sorry to read that your little man is still suffering so much, god you've been through the ringer with him - really hope that there's light at the end of the tunnel soon huni  .

Hope you had a nice time in Cork Mariabelfast.

Hope all the mammies and mammies to be are well.

Afm we had our anomaly scan yesterday and thankfully all is at it should be.  Doc spent an age with us, checking and double checking everything and gave us about 20 pics of Thumper (thankfully we don't have to pay for them here!!).  So hopefully that along with the fetal echo on Thursday will give us the much needed reassurance that all will be ok with this baba.  But for the moment we're celebrating and enjoying the fact that Thumper has ten fingers and toes etc!!!

ermi
xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

just popping on quickly to catch up .. this thread has been SOOO quiet recently.. all our mummies must be busy with LO's right now. 

Anyhoo.. I saw doc yesterday and she attempted another 4d scan. We have a DVD but no pics as Baby was lying head down with feet and hands up over his/her face.. we saw him/her opening wee mouth and sticking out tongue... the wee hands are fasinating. She has agreed to let me have an elective section sometime week commencing 19th Sept.. its really nice to have something to aim for now. We see her again in another 3 weeks... roll on that appointment as then I will be 32 weeks preggo lol Ps baby seems to be a bit on the big side now.. (after all that worrying earlier on about measuring small..)  now baby is estimated to be 3pounds 5oz !!! is that big.. anyone else have any estimated weights around 29 weeks for comparison... if so how big was baby when it was born?

Had my prelim bloods done for sugar etc.. I also asked about screening for Group B strep.. the hospital doesnt seem to routinely screen for it despite implications.. I was thinking about making an appointment with GP to get checked out...did anyone else do this or be screened?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi bjp 
congrats again hun!
jus wanted to tell you that my little miss was estimated 3.3lbs at 28wks and was 7.1lb at birth, this was at 36wks, just thought i'd add my tuppence


----------



## emak

Hi ladies sorry i havent got time for a proper post (poorly wee baby at the mo) but just wanted to say to BJP that i was screened for Group B strep when i was admitted to hospital @32 weeks ,i think it must be standard at my maternity unit as i didnt request it .Anyways im soooooo thankful that they did as it confirmed that i was a carrier of it    ,i dread to think what may have happened if they didnt test me .It meant that when i went into labour i had antibiotics injected into me and we had to stay in hospital a wee bit longer just so Olivia could be monitored .I would urge all you pregnant ladies to demand to be tested ,i think you can actually order the test online ,i remember seeing Dr Steel on This morning talking about it ,think he is a patron of the GBS charity/support group.Hope this helps and i hope you are all keeping well .
NCKB massive congrats hun ,so pleased for you....jealous very much .xx
E xxx


----------



## crazykate

Argggggggghh my computer just crashed after a good big post     


BJP huge hugs hun you've been going through a tough time recently       glad all is well with lo   


NCKB - wooooooooohoooooooooo mega congratulations. fab news   


Cate - all the money in the world won't buy happiness for you or your girls.  All the love and guidance you can give them will be the most valuable thing you can give them


Emak, ladyhex (i know you look in    ), Ermi, SC, Sunny, Mrs B24, plusone, sparty and everyone else - helllllllooooooooo


AFM - Amelia is 3 months already   .  She has definitely found her voice and she is pushing herself across the floor on her back - think she's trying to escape already.........she made it as far as the front door     .  HV told me to take her off the gaviscon and colief drops last thursday and since doing so her nappies have been really green and loose (tmi sorry).  GP spoke saw her yesterday, sent off a sample but doesn't think there's anything to worry about. She's fine otherwise.  She gets her second round of injections on tuesday   


We're off on hols (only across the water) next week but omg what do you take   She is right in between sizes at the moment so it's difficult to know what clothes to take too.  


Right on cue she's up better go and get her for a huge cuddle - i love cuddles    She'll be in her big cot soon too x


Take care everyone xxx


----------



## plusone

Hi girls, how you all?
BJP at my 28 weeks scan the estimated weight was 3lb 4 so around the same I was a bit freaked out as last time my dd was 5lb 8 at full term so I thought my word it is massive but it means estimated weight around 8lb not that big really what they aim for now.

Crazycate time is flying past the wee monkey making her way across the floor I am sure u nearly had a fit so funny though.  it might take a while for her poo to return to normal I know dd poo at that stage was very influenced but any meds or if we stopped them gaviscon definately thickens their poo.  Has she been okay otherwise since stopping them?  If not I waould ignore ur hv and restart them.  Enjoy your holidays

Emak hope ur littlle one feels better soon, how u enjoying motherhood great though tiring i would say

Ermitrude glad ur scan went well such a relief and glad doc took the time to reassure u.  You will be glad to have the fetal ECHO done it is hard not to worry.  Good luck Who does the scan?

Danni doots I am so hopin this little man is around the same weight as yours was after having a 5lb 8 baby any bigger than 7 pound will be like a monster munch!!!

Sweetchilli glad your lo is settling with the meds, such a relief.

Velma it is so hard and it is good to get it off your chest.  My dd had reflux vomited every feed and cried for hours and never slept I look back now with rose tinted glasses but in the back of my mind I remember the desperation i felt and hope that this one is nothing like her on that front.  

Igs good luck with getting jiggy with it!!!

NCKB have u scan app. yet?

Imk can not believe the age of your two i remember reading when K was born and now isla is 6 months mad time flies

AFM 33 weeks tomorrow can not believe it.  App. at 35 weeks to check placenta but no more bleeds so maybe it has moved up with womb.  Hoping that he can give me some sort of plan at this app.  Last time he said csection at 38 if placenta had not moved and if it had induction at 39 finding it so hard to bend and can not walk pelvis so sore though think it is a good thing as would be running round doing things I shouldnt if it was okay!!!  Hope you all are well


----------



## Ermitrude

Wow to reaching 33 weeks Plusone, lovely to be down to single figures i bet. Delighted that you've had no more bleeds - hope it means that the placenta has moved.

CrazyKate that's gas with dd pushing herself around the floor.  Have a great holiday.

Bjp i'd definitely push for the screening - it would appear that not all hopsitals do it as standard.

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm feeling calmer after a good report from the anomaly scan, had a major meltdown on Thursday though - think it was a lot of built up stress and emotion, lots of uncontrollable cyring and i feel a lot better.  Echo is on Thursday and am feeling better about that given the good anomaly results.  Its a pedeatric cardiogolist that does it from Crumlin Children's Hospital - he wasn't my ds' cardiologist but i have met him before.  Thankfully though he visits the mat hospital once a month so don't have to go back to the children's hospital for the scan, too many sad sad memories.


----------



## NCKB

hey girls just a quick one from me and in work at the mo and feeling dog rough  .. hope u are all keeping well.. 
had a scan last week to confirm baby was actually in the womb and not my tube, doc confirmed viable pregnancy with one sac seen in womb, no h/b was found but they told me not to worry as it was very early and she didnt expect to see one just yet so ive to go back next tues to see if there is a h/b and to see if baby has grown... 
morning sickness has kicked in big time... im sick all day/night but thats meant to be a good sign so we shall see.. 

lgs hope the    went ok


----------



## bump14

Hi everybody,
I have only just found out Im preg after treatment.  I am really confused about where I should go for maternity treatment.  I can prob choose between Mater, Ulster and Royal.  Does anyone have any advice/stories?  Also, when should I be starting to buy maternity clothes and where is good to buy them (ie could also advise me as i buy)?
I just feel overwhelmed at the minute!   
Thanks,
Bump


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hello ladies

Just popped on.  Haven't read thru all the posts but mega congrats to Crazykate & DH on the arrival of Amelia & Seeetchilli & DH on the arrival of Alfie!  A FAB surprise to see ur news Swwetchilli as didn't know u'd a BFP!!!!!

Wishing you both every joy as Mummies!

We are all doing great  - still on cloud 9!!!  Adam 6.5 months now & is just themost alert, happy wee man!  We are so blessed.

LOve to you & good luck to those of you mid tx or 2ww

S

xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Sweetchilli Alfie is just so cute. xx

Delighted scan went so well NCKB and hope the roughness doesn't last too long.

Welcome Bump14, sorry can't advise you as i'm in the republic!

Afm we had our fetal echo yesterday and have to say the cardiologist we had was one of the most compassionate people i've ever met.  He wasn't ds' cardio but i recognised him from the children's hospital and he certainly remembered ds as his conditions were so rare - he even remembered what bed space he was in in the icu!!  Anyway he was very thorough with the scan and thankfully all looks as healthy as can be, he will see us once babs is born, within the first week just to be doubly sure as the pulmonary artery sling that ds had is very hard to diagnose ante natally but there were certainly no indicators for it on the scan, tg!!

To say we are relieved is an understatement, although we knew as ds' conditions were so rare that it was highly unlikely to occur again, let alone to the same family.  What it did do is bring to the surface again all of those unanswerable questions - why him, why those conditions?  But we know we can't really go there.  

Thankfully though this little baba looks healthy and strong - so roll on November!!


----------



## plusone

Well girl just to let you know my beautiful boy arrived on wed. morning after an emergency section an extremely scarey experience.  He is  7 weeks early weighing 4lb 14 and is perfect.  My DH had choosen his name before he died so he is little Charlie.  He is in neo natal and is doing well off all help with breathing already and starting to suck.  I have got home today very hard to leave him as live a hour away but need to be here for my dd too.  can not believe he is here.  
Hope all well with each of you and please pray my wee man does well and gets home soon.


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Oh my goodness plusone, what a difficult time you've had! congratulations to you and dd on the birth of charlie, fab name  im sure your dh is with you every step of the way... i will be praying hard that your wee man gets home as soon as possible!

sorry for hi-jacking your thread ladies

hope all the mummies and mummies to be are well  x x x


----------



## NCKB

OMG PLusone... MANY congrats on the birth of baby Charlie    love his name its beautiful.. 
Im sure DH is looking down and keeping baby Charlie safe.. 
Will keep you all in my prayers      

welcome bump14 - im from Dublin so cant help you on the hospitals but as for maternity clothes im only 8 weeks preg on no2 and u wud think i was about 6 months ha ha!! im putting it down to only been pregnant last yr and my womb not settling back    my work trousers wont even close but i refuse to buy anything just yet incase something goes wrong...


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh wow Plusone - a huge congrats on Charlie's arrival (love his name).  Am sure dh is making sure that your little man is thriving.  How are you doing hun after such a shock arrival?


----------



## Sparty

plusone congratulations on the birth of Charlie - Lovely name and very sweet that your dh picked it. How is your DD enjoying being a big sister?

Ermi thats great news the little baba is looking very healthy, bet you can't wait for November 

SW Alfie is a real cutie 

Welcome Bump and congrats on your BFP.. I went to the Royal under the case load midwives thought it was a good service. Have heard good reports from the Ulster as well but no idea what the Mater is like. Matalin on the Boucher Road is reasonable for maternity clothes.. I would try stay in your own clothes as long as possible because you grow really fed-up looking at maternity clothes later on when nothing else fits...

NCKB congrats on your BFP, good luck with the scan tomorrow

Kate hope you have a lovely holiday.     at Amelia trying to escape..

Velma how are you? Any improvement in the reflux?

MrsB How are the boys doing?

BJP how are you? Have you any more scans?

Marie hope you enjoyed cork?

Imk your right time just flies by.. glad to hear your little girls are both doing well

Dannii how are you?

Afm.. Maebh is doing great, just over 4 months old now and has already started to roll over.. Have a friend lending me some books on weaning, I'm keen to get a read and get ready for it.

Hope all the other mummies, babies and m2b are having a lovely summer xxx


----------



## mollycat

plusone- many congratulations on the birth of little charlie, im sure your on  ... hope he gets home real soon!!!!


----------



## bump14

Thanks for the lovely welcome folks


----------



## Moonbeam08

DH and I are just back from a mini holiday on the North coast and of course we left on Friday to come home JUST as the weather picks up !

I cant believe that I have returned to read that Plusone has had her Little Boy. I love the name hun and just know that his daddy will be keeping a special watch over his little son. Im relieved to read that he is doing well and progressing and pray that he is home with you and DD sooner rather than later. What a dramatic entrance to the world for him and for you to go through but now you can celebrate you r LO's birth and welcome him to the world with hugs and kisses from all of us xoxo

DAnni and Plus one - thankyou both for posting your LO's weights as it has eased my mind that im not growing a monster in there lol 

Emak - good advise you have given to us all re Strep B - this cant be highlighted strongly enough and Im glad you stepped forward with your experience  - i Had my swab done and now just waiting on results. must phone actually.

NCKB - if you read back through the cycle buddly threads you are bound to know my story re my current non viable pregnancy whcih had no fetal pole or hb at 7 weeks - which is now my LO at 30 plus 5 weeks pregnant. I hope all goes well for your scan and we are awaiting your good news xoxo

ERmi - what a HUGE relief that there is nothing to suggest any problems with LO's heart and Im glad you had a doctor that knew your case. It makes such a world of difference doesnt it??!?

AFM - doing well ... apart from the swelling in my hands and feet - they look like monsters hands and feet. I havent been able to wear my wedding ring/engagement ring/ watch for a few weeks now and have out grown my nanas ring which was way to big for me to start with .. i have now moved on to my mothers wedding band (she is a size 22 and im size 8-10 NORMALLY) which goes to show how much fluid im holding... Im also losing feeling in my right hand and forearm on and off which im guessing is fluid compressing a nerve.. my BP seems fine so think its just plain old swelling as opposed to pre eclampsia but will mention it all when i see doc again next thursday... 

only 18 more working days until my annual leave kicks in! YEH !


----------



## mariabelfast

Yeaaaah Plusone!! Delighted for you. Little Charlie will come on leaps & bounds and will always have a special someone to watch over him. Great weight too for being early.

Really feel for you Velma just remember you will come out the other side eventually. Has the hv or anyone mentioned weaning? maybe the reflux wont be so bad when he's on solids.

Bump when thinking about a hospital go for wheres handy. I was at royal and have no complaints have also heard dundonald very good.

Mrs B24 wasnt in the city but Clonakilty. great time really family friendly hotel. Didnt feel like we were annoying other guests at all cos most had babies

BJP roll on annual leave

hello doots sweetchilli sparty crazykate mollycat nckb & all you other hunnies


----------



## NCKB

hi girls - quick one from me as im in work    
had scan lastnight and baba has grew and we seen the little heartbeat - everything looked well and was where it was meant to be.. so it official now      still in shock its goin to take some gettin used to....  so baby no 2 due 6th March 2012........ 

hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollycat

NCKB- oh im so excited for you, glad all went well with the scan, roll on march for your new addition... you hoping for a boy this time?


----------



## Moonbeam08

NCKB - delighted for you hun absolutely delighted.. its at times like these that I want to be able to do smiles and sparkly things lol

ok ladies.. Need some help.. NAMES... have any of you any thoughts or ideas on nice boy and girl names that you could share with me to help me start thinking about this.. I had a list of girl names but open to other suggestions but im BLANK with boy names !


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats plusone on the arrival of little charlie wont be long till he is home with you.
he will thrive.they say the little babas that go to special care REALLY come on leaps and bounds once they get home. 
nckb congrats to you too it like a dream com true  
big hi to everyone else.
yestarday last year was my otd cant believe how fast the year has gone!well u know what they say time flies when ur havin fun and im having a pile of it. moving house at the mo so its a bit hectic.there doing great ryan has been rolling over the past week or so and pulling up his head(well trying to)and noah isnt bothered bout moving himself lol.noah is 1.5 pounds heavier than ryan its gas coz he was the ounce smaller at birth. 
there gas they both have similar tastes and both of them love mickey mouse they go nuts for it so cute. at least it enable me to get a few jobs done about the place!
sparty oh the fun starts with the weaning lolthe smellier nappies the messy mouths hehe!  i hope to stat doin as many homecooked meals for them once im properly moved for now its jars. 
maria clonakility supposed o be nice place i havnt been there though i think unless i was brought there as a youngster.
ermitrude so glad everything is progressing nicely for ya!
how is everyone else doing.sorry if i missed ya's am in between tasks at the mo!
xxxx


----------



## plusone

Girls just a quick update on Charlie he has now moved to local hospital and is doing well apart from needing treatment for a bug in his blood but docs are confident that antibiotics will kill it.  He still is getting some feeds by tube but taking bottle also.  i am exhausted but so pleased to see his little face every day.  A nurse yesterday came and said she think he is gorgeous then realised the other mums were in the room so said all the babies were gorgeous then whispered that Charlie was particularly handsome she had spent night duty staring at him I was so proud   Hoping he gets bigger and starts feeding better aim for home when he is due but they hope for it to be sooner who knows as long as he is well. x
Hope all going well with your pregnancies and mummyhood! xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Plusone - im so so pleased to read your update. He is a very special little boy and has his own angel to look after him and an adoring mummy to love and cuddle. Im delighted to hear he is out of the SCBU and now into a local hospital which is indeed a sign of how well he is doing. Its great he is starting to take feeds and I cant wait for your next update as im sure it will be to announce you have a date for getting him home xoxo


----------



## Ermitrude

Plusone delighted to read that Charlie has been moved closer to home, must make spending time with him so much easier.  Has your dd had a chance to meet him yet, I know hospitals can be strict re young siblings visiting.  Sounds like he's really thriving though no doubt because his dad is taking such good care of him.  How are you doing in yourself? Hope you've lots of support around you right now as i'm sure its such an emotional time for you.

How are you getting on BJP?  Must be lovely to be down to single figures - not long now till you meet you lo.

Hope all the rest of the lovely mummies and mummies to be are well.

All good with me, back in with obs on Friday so am looking forward to seeing Thumper again.  Feeling very well in myself and bump is expanding at a rate of noughts!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ermi - its lovely to see your ticker moving along so well.. how are you feeling within yourself?

Im back with consultant tomorrow for check up. Im already worrying about LO's size... i worry that growth has slowed which will lead me to panic about how placenta etc is coping.. I worry if still growing big.. there is no pleasing me. Im still suffering from swollen hands and feet and they really hurt. either my hands ache or I have no feeling in them as the fluid is pressing on the carpal nerve apparently. agh well.. all comes with the territory.... 

I have a grand total of 12 days left to show up to work and then my annual leave kicks in until baby arrives.. not that im counting days or anything lol


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah BJP the worry never ends does it and i think especially in both of our circumstances we won't be happy till we out that hospital door with baby in tow.  Swollen hands & feet are a killer alright especially with the heat, try to drink as much water as you can and keep your feet elevated as much as you can too.

Wow 12 working days left - that is just fab.  God i'm working up to 38+1 and think baba is being delivered 34+4 but i'd rather keep my holidays to add on to my mat leave and thankfully work has no issue with that.  We are taking a wee break though - heading to Spain on the 25th for 11 days, dh's parents have a place there so it'll be one major chillout.

Feeling pretty good in myself, body wise feel very much the same as i did on ds and feel slightly less anxious since having the anomaly and the fetal echo scans.  In reality we have far more assurance that this baba is healthy than most parents to be have.  But don't think i'll fully believe it until the cardiologist and pediatrician give this lo the once over post birth.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ermi - you are right about us walking out the door with LO.. as no matter what reassurance we get now it wont settle us entirely. Lucky ole you getting away. My DH's folks have an appartment in Majorca and we thought about going out there but I was too anxious this time around so we did 3 wee mini breaks (although if you remember one was spent in the Erne Hospital) at home this year. YOu are soo lucky re work.. as soon as baba arrives even if early and im on my annual leave they make you commence mat leave the day after the birth. They only let me carry a maximum number of days to the next leave year which Im doing. That means I can tack them on to the end of my mat leave all being well. It sucks that Im forced to use up the remainder when TBH I would rather work until 36 weeks ish.. but hey ho.. maybe if its nice weather it will be a blessing in disguise.. i can sit on a sunlounger in the garden and dip my feet into a basin of cold water and dream im in foreign lands sitting by a pool lol


----------



## Ermitrude

Well at least you got 2 out of your 3 breaks bjp and you know what sitting on a sun lounger in your garden with feet in a basin of water sounds like bliss!!  

Yep i'm lucky with work, normal policy is that you can carry 5 days but they make exceptions for maternity leave and given the fact that i came back to work 4 weeks after ds died (8 weeks of mat leave) last time round if they say one thing to me about it they'll know all about it, lol!!  We're lucky here down south we get 26 weeks paid maternity and thankfully where i work i get my full salary for that time.  So plan at the moment, all going well is to return to work next September.


----------



## Velma

Plusone - Congratulations honey!! Fab news Welcome to the world little Charlie. It sounds like he was a great size for his weeks, Jacob was 3lbs 8oz at 35 weeks and took longer than your wee man to develop his sucking action, so your wee fighter i doing fab and making loads of progress. Jacob got out after 3 weeks at about 5lbs and had only taken his 1st bottle less than a week before so i'm sure your wee man will be home soon.  I'm sure it has been really hard on you to leave him and to manage visiting and looking after your dd, i don't know how people do it with other children to take care off.  Hope he gets over the bug well!


Ermi - glad all is going well with you and your feeling more settled, great to start expanding   



BJP - I looked like i had elephantitis, went up a shoe size, didn't recognise my legs two days after birth they looked stick thin    I had some pee strips the doc gave me to check urine, it checks for protein. This did lead me to go to nurse to get checked, a couple of days before i was admitted with pre-eclampsia, they didn't do anything about it since i had app at hospital 2 days later, but definately get some so you can keep an eye on things! Also had tingling in hands and pregnancy arthritis but it all has gone, so don't worry too much!


Thanks for the support girls!! Had some really fab days over the 12th and DH and I got out to celebrate anniversary    He is a lot more managable now and at least others could mind him as he isn't as extreme, funny thing is he got his 1st tooth and with the teething things seemed to be better. He has been weening now for over 3 months, we are still going up and down at times, had the barium meal done and it showed the reflux, the intollerance testing showed negative although consultant said there could still be a gut intollerance, i tried him with some yogurt and all hell broke loose so not gonna try that again til we have consistent settled period, it hard to know if it was yogurt or just the cycle of it all. Bowels and wind are still a big problem at times we have him on lactalose now, sometimes you would love to throttle the consultant when i told him the neonatal doctor prescribed it he said yeah thats wise as tiny babies with problems with their bowels tends to grow into more serious problems -- Like WTF i have been complaining about this since the start, you could hear him straining and grunting from another room, it was horendous, anyway time will tell if it helps, less grunting the last two days so lets hope!! He definately is far more content during the day. He is mad to be on the feet now, and took his first we steps about 5 days ago with me holding his hands, so at least i know he's developing well   


NCKD - Fab news huni, Congratulations! Send us all some magical dust!   


I had a bit of a low this month, i wasn't expecting to be pg but my cycle was so long this month 37 days (my cycle isn't consistent anyway but this is my longest) i had such an horrendous taste in my mouth for days before, felt nauseous, that i done a couple of tests i knew not to get my hopes up but its unreal how you just can't help it, when it did come it wiped me out i felt so ill and low. Feeling better now tho!!  


Sorry for anyone i didn't mention, hope everyone is doing well!


Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Velma - im glad you posted about your elephantitis.. when did it start with you hun? Im seeing the consultant again this evening and will be getting my pee dipped again.. I know not all swelling leads to pre-eclampsia but best to be on the look out given extent of swelling. Im just hoping against all hopes that if something does develop that it hold off for another 3-4 weeks .. please god... 

can i ask you ladies about hospital bags.. im starting to think about such things now my ticker is moving towards week 35.. what are the essentials, the luxuries and the dont worry about items?

I have got as far as getting one pack of materninty towels, a pack of cotton wool swabby things and a sponge... i have been trying to work out whether to shop for a nightie with front opening buttons or PJ's with front opeing buttons.. I think with visitors coming to the hospital I would be more comfortable in PJ's but if they do a c-section on me then im worried that these may not be comfortable.. any thoughts on where best to go for PJ's or nighties.. I also need to get some breast feeding bras ... dont know what else !


----------



## Velma

Hi BJP i was swollen from 19 weeks but not sure when it got worse as people said to me after that i looked very swollen and i had slits for eyes. Can't remember what all i had in hospital bag, well DH had to go and buy me pjs etc as i hadn't got all. I had section the best pj bottoms i found were like a wee jersey pair with a fold down waist band. Bring some old pants too, with the section the wound can ooze. If i can think of anything else will post! Hope all goes well at app!


Velma x


----------



## lgs30

hi girls well my golden ticket has arrive for part 2 lol abit nervous an scared but needs must last month really thought we had it but with the stresses an strains of family issuses it wasnt to be so hopefully we will get our chance .were off to thomas tank engine land on wed cant wait to see dannys face love my wee toots so much teethin is happenin atm an hes goin both ends    nose an bottom half(sorry tmi)
so glad all goin well with the new babies an mummies


----------



## Cate1976

Plusone:  on Charlie's birth, sounds as though he's doing well for being born 7 weeks early, hope he gets home soon.

Love being a mum: Love the pic of alfie, so cute, I can't see how you vote on the page.

BJP: Sorry to read that your minibreak was spent in hossy, I won't say stay away from google but be careful what links you click on, medical sites will give worst case scenario but pregnancy/child ones will have positive outcomes as well as the not so good.

Ermitrude: Glad all is well with you.

Mrs_B: Hope the move is going well and that you get settled soon.

Sunny: Good idea on avon or similar but there's already someone doing that and Betterware in my area and I need to check the rules first. We're in Housing executive house and not allowed to use the house for business purposes, you are allowed to work from home though. They don't say how they distinguish between the 2. I know that with Avon and similar that you're employed on a self employed basis which I think could be breaking the rules.

NCKB:  on your BFP, fantastic news that you got natural BFP.

Maria: Hannah & Sian have both been bitten putting fingers in to the other's mouth, don't do it as much now, think it's combination of learning both not to put fingers in too far and also not to bite.

Velma: Hope Jacob continues to do well, he might be too young for intolerance test to give accurate result.CrazyKate:    at Amelia's escape attempt. Hope you enjoyed your holiday.bump14: Welcome to FF,   on your BFP.Sparty: Glad Meabh is going well.

lgs: Fantastic, hope you get BFP.News on me is that I'm still jobhunting, have a possible short term solution to needing own transport but need to do some research first. Just want to say thanks to everyone who gave positive comments after my last post back in June. DH had an interview on Tuesday for doing childcare through the advert in the papers a few weeks back. It's through the Council, so doesn't affect our benefits. i'm also going to see if there's any other courses on at college which might help improve my chances of getting a job. We were over at my parents 20th-27th July, they paid for the flights as it was their 40th wedding anniversary party on 24th. it was really good to see some people we hadn't seen for a long time, some of whom hadn't seen Hannah & Sian before. Hannah & Sian are now 20 months old and both are very bright and intelligent, Hannah took her first steps on her own on Tuesday which was really good. Sian's our little dare devil and will climb or sit on anything. Will probably leave potty training until next summer. We're getting them a sand pit on Monday and maybe a couple of other things. Hannah is starting to grip tighter and give a scream if Sian tries to take something off her or if I take something she's got but not allowed to have. I do have a question if anyone can answer it, I thought that the government funded pre school places were from the term after Lo's are 3. For Hannah & Sian this would be Jan 2013 but the information I've read suggests that here in Northern Ireland it's the September of the year in which their 4th birthday falls. With them being so bright, my hopes are that September next year, they'll be in the 2+ program which Surestart runs and from January 2013 be in mix of 2+ program and Government funded nursery place. What do you all think of this?


----------



## shaz2

hello ladies

hows everyone doing? sorry havent been on in soooo long so have lost where everyone is at, bare with me an i will catch up with use all.  xxx


----------



## plusone

BJp I would take at least one nightie if you have a section/ natural birth you can either wear it in labour or after section means if you have catheter in with spinal/epidural it is easier.  Catheter post section comes out normally 24 hours post and catheter if you have epidural normal when feeling returns.  there are great pajama bottoms in asda for 8 pound just buy size that fits you now or one below.  i would advise against maternity pajamas as they are so dear.  For the Lo buy few vests and babygros cardigan and hat scratch mits if baby grow does not have fold over cuff. Remember things like camera memory card. I also would pack some change in case you need it.  Also get a good few packs of maternity towels you will surprised how many you will use plus not the nicest thing for DH to go purchase.  I wouldnt boher taking dummies as they do not like you using them until breast or bottle feeding established.  I would also have something comfy for heading home ready for Dh to lift men are not the best at choosing comfy clothes you could be heading home in a track suit and high heels so remember shoes too. can not think of anything else right now baby brain has set in with vengence.

Cate hope all goe well with course and job hunting.  All stressful with the twins. x Nursery place i thought was funded when child turns 3 before June of that year to start following September dd had her nursery year funded last year ie starring sep 2010 and she turn 3 april 2010 she now starts school september this year and turned 4 april 2011.  Hope this helps. x

Igs hope all goes well with tx. 

Hope all well with you all off to express for the millionth time since ds arrived feel worse than a cow at least they only get milked 2-3 times a day   Charlie is doing okay had a bad day yesterday and i was a wreck finding it hard when he has a bad day to pick myself back up.  Feel cheated outta a normal baby experience this time again as dd was in hospital for surgery straight after birth for 5 weeks and i would have loved this to have been normal.  Not that I dont adore him I do that is the problem i love him so much I am petrified he wont be okay.  Plus look round unit and everyone has their partner apart from me (even this wee 16 year old girl that obviously got 'caught out' there she is with her byfrriend holding her hand).  Most in my wee room know why but i can see others staring as much as oh she is a 'single mum' which stupidly i forget I actually am as dh and I created charlie with complete love and longing my DH just happens not to be here anymore and watching on from heaven.  TBH honest the joy I hoped ds would bring has become a ball of anxiety for me pertrified he will be taken away also.  Sorry for moan but need to off load going to doc in morning to see if he can help or direct me right direction for help.
Love to you all x


----------



## Moonbeam08

I had my scan last night and baby is happy in a head down, spine to tummy position which is great. It has also put on weight and estimated at 32 weeks to be 4LB 4oz which im pleased about. 

I know from week to week weights can vary so im not getting hung up on it but its estimated weight has been up at the 95th percentile and is now in the middle of the lines on the growth chart between the 50th and 95th percentile... ok so im a bit worried that something is making growth slow... but the doppler on the cord showed good blood flow so thats encouraging. 

The thing that has worried me slightly is that the BPD measurement for the last few scans has measured well ahead of AC. AC has generally been around gestational age + or - a day or 2 but BPD has generally measured nearly 2 weeks ahead.

e.g. yesterday AC = 277 (31+4)  but Bpd = 82 (33+2)

the same was the case for the previous scan at 29 weeks when there was a similar difference. I googled bigger head etc and it threw up some scary things like hydrocephalus which scared the life outta me.. anyone else have similar measurements or differences between AC and BPD?

thankfully my pee and BP was fine so my swelling is plain ole odema... not pre eclampsia which is  arelief but they are going to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Mamabud

Plusone - I hardly ever post now, but your post brought me to tears.  I'd love to give you a big hug.  You are AMAZING.  So strong, and a credit to your dh and children.  I don't know the full story, but life has been cruel to you.  Onwards and upwards, and hopefully Charlie is the focus which will keep you going (as well as your other dd).  I hope you have a good family network, and take all the support you can get.  We are all very quick to presume, as in 'being a single mother', but unfortunately your plan just didn't go as hoped, and those who are important know the truth.


----------



## mariabelfast

BJP & Ermi you're nearly there!!! This is without a doubt the hardest part on you physically but think of the lonnnng journey you've had to get this point. You'll be holding your wee babies soon

Best of luck Legs hope danny gets hisw playmate soon.

Cate surestart do some great schemes and run charitably now i think cos their funding was cut.

Plusone sounds like Charlies doing great. Wont be long till he's home mine were literally taking bottle feeds all day within a week of trying their first. And as for people making presumptions **** them. Lesson to us all tho as Loopybud says, you just dont know peoples stories

Still no teeth for James, hes getting such a rough time teething. have visions of him with a big toothless grin in his teens. Off to Donegal for  a few days to visit a friend. PLease let it stay dry


----------



## Velma

Plusone - It is bound to be tough, it is very draining as it is being in Neonatal and then the expressing on top of it, but just think when you get the chance to have him latching on, it should take some of that pressure off. I'm sure its even harder for you when you have dd to look after as well. Its bound to be such an emotional rollercoster as it would be for anyone let alone with the additional stress and vunerability you have without your partner.   Allow yourself to go with the emotions, little charlie had a bad day yesterday you wouldn't be normal if you didn't feel that too! I also felt cheated out of the normal experience and it is very hard not having your little one with after birth and beyond very sureal, but when he is at home you will feel like he's always been with you! I know it makes its worse as you were obviously hoping for a different experience this time round, i'm just so sorry it couldn't be. I know you really feel like people are judging you, but let me tell you i didn't look at anyone in there and think oh why are they there on their own. I was in during the day by myself as DH was working and others were the same, i was just glad to had an odd conversation with people. I think perhaps you feel like this mostly because you so wish your OH was there with you and i am sure he is watching over you all every day! Could you perhaps ask a friend/family member to come in with you the odd time? would that help you feel a bit more supported? Hoping that today was a better day for you and charlie and hope he is doing well with the sucking action! Will be   he gets out soon!


Velma x


----------



## crazykate

((((((HUGS))))) and Congratulations Plusone great to come back from hols and see some great news!  ((((Hugs)))) to you, Charlie and DD and I trust it won't be long til the wee man is home with you.


As loopy says, people can be so presumptious about other's situations.  I must admit whilst going through tx I was looking at ladies who were pg and with lo's and assuming they we're all natural pgs, until DH said it out loud and I thought about it and said to him that perhaps many of those ladies had found themselves in the situation we all find ourselves in too - you just never know   


Ermi and BJP - as Dr Williamson said to me..............."you won't believe it until you're holding your baby in your arms" and when they do arrive girls you'll still be worrying    We still can't believe how very lucky we are   


BJP I got jammies in Primark actually got them in the bargain baskets and only cost me something like £1.50 and they were really warm and comfy.  Got a pair in Asda too.  Old niknaks are good to have save you're good ones.  Oh a camera too.  And a soap bag with your fav. stuff and a face cloth etc.  If you have a spinal/epidural you will get a bed bath straight after.  Can't think what else at the mo if I remember I'll post too.  Flip you'd think it was ages ago since we all had our lo's but it's amazing what you forget.  Oh and breast pads.


Lgs - all the best hun xx


Cate - can't help re: nursery placements - haven't a clue about it.  Good luck with the job hunting x


Hiya Loopybud - you keeping well hun?


Hello to all the other ladies too - Maria, Sparty, Sweetchilli, Velma, Sunny, Mrs B, Bump14 and everyone else
AFM - Amelia still coliky (sp?) Screamed blue murder last week in Blackpool while we were out walking about 11am - so embarassing as everyone is looking at you and all sorts go through your head but there is nothing you can do about it either only comfort her.  Going back to Dr. though not sure it's going to help!!  Tried a wee bit of baby rice with her today and she kept it and her bottle down but she has screamed tonight again and got herself into such a tiz she was soaking in sweat, bless her.  She's exhausted now and been down for a couple of hours in her own cot in her own room.  Eating her fists to the point where she is gagging and the slobbers are tripping her, can't feel any teeth yet but guess they may be on their way eh?  She is 16 weeks old now and 14lb 12oz.


----------



## Mrs_B24

heya just a quick one from me!
plusone chin up darling everything will be fine hun xxxx glad ur little man has been moved closer to u  hes home with u asap! 
cate least ye get the free childcare there the tossers down here took it away from us in budget! :-/
i wanna go back to college but my money every week will have to pay for childcare no help whatsover!
ermitrude before i forget i was in tescos the other day and thought of u!in the baby clothes section they  say "thumper" the little rabbit from bambi on baby grows and have  a picture of him.. i dunno if u are picking up tidbits yet but if u are defo have a look.there white so can do for boy and girl.me and dhs name for boys was and still is "bobos" "how are the bobos?" lol we say hehe.
velma glad u and dh got out for ur anniversary.
crazycate i didnt give the boys the baby rice at all this time i tried the older two with it and the literally didnt even eat a spoon.so i sed this time im not wasting my time wit it.i got the orange cereal and they loved it.sorry cnt really help with the colic. message them is supposed to help ?
bjp wouldnt worry bout head size esp if u not goin au natural!i was amazed looking at dd head when i had pushed her out it was huge i was like no way im not going to be the same again pmsl but she fine out they all space out and grow proportioatly at there own pace.i had carpal tunnell in the arms from about 30weeks and for weeks after the birth do try and get some splints they do kinda help.i found it hard reaching into cot for babas still get the odd twinge.
loopybud zara is gettn so big lov da pics xxxx
lgs woohooo on gettn goin again xxxx
shaz2 long time no see hun xxxx
mariabelfast enjoy ur break in donegal xxxx
everyones seems to be goin away on holidays lol!
still in the process of moving house is all painted and bringing down our tidbits there the worst things they take so flippin long to sort though!the kids are great the babies are really chatting away now and the love having there big bro and sis entertain them haha.
apologies to anyone i missed 
love and  to you all
xxxx
love to you all


----------



## bump14

Sorry I'm crashing in with another question folks - Can anyone tell me somewhere nice I could go to get pretty maternity bras?  I tried M+S and they measured me far too big, it was hanging off me!  Then I tried Mothercare and they measured me 2 sizes too small!  I'm beginning to despair!  I have so little energy and haven't had good service anywhere yet.  I did manage to get one bra in House of Frazer and the lady there was lovely, but they have only about 3 bras to choose from.  Northern Ireland seems to be very hard to find bras in.  lol
Thanks again,
Bump


----------



## plusone

Bump14 TBH there is no where here that does half decent bras that I have found though have you looked at bravissimo online they do a range of nursing bras not that many but more feminine than the one in the shops here.

Mrs B24 it is so hard to juggle what is best financial and the long term I know since DH died it has been tough to juggle and now on maternity pay it is tough.

Crazycate my dd had colic best thing that helped her was a bath I suppose it eases her tummy pains i kept the water warm but obviosly not to burn her.  

Velma thanks for support it is tough when I see him making little progress while those around are heading out the door but I guess my little man is just taking it slow.


----------



## Velma

Plusone that is so true watching others go before you is hard but someone said to me 
it would be worse if you got out quick and he then had to go back and it would be childrens 
so think when he's ready he will be home for good!  will be praying for yis! Bad days are tough butthen next number of days could be great! 
Velma x


----------



## bump14

Thanks Plusone    Im a wee bit wary of buying bras online tho as the sizes seem so different, even within the same bra.  Very frustrating - I couldnt wait to go shopping for things like that once I got pregnant, but all the nice shops seem to have closed.  Ah well.......


----------



## Moonbeam08

Bump Im off bra shopping on saturday and have been recommended to Menaries as they have a good range and good fitting service ( i hope) xo


----------



## Moonbeam08

our first AN class was HUGE and we had to be split into 2 groups and one did the talk bit first (recognising signs of labour) and the other did the physio bit where we had to roll around on mats like turtles giggling at the fact that once we were all down we couldnt get back up with out DH's hauling us up! we learnt about pelvic floors (only 2 ladies out of my group of nearly 20 were doing it ( i wasnt one) also how to do lower abdominal lifts and pelvic tilts.. i was giggling too much to remember WHY lol Next one is on Monday and is about BF xo


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

Bump- i got my bras at mothercare, tshirt bras and they are so comfy and the same size as i normally take   I'm big chested anyways but i couldn't honestly cope with a boned bra from 30weeks onwards... and MW kept complaining at me   they were good value at £14 each and came in a good choice of colours, Ive a pink white and black... wont be BF but they did do them in tshirt style to accommodate BF

BFP- your class sounds a right hoot... think id have peed myself being stuck on the floor rolling around and laughing. i never took up the classes... going in blind as they say or with my head in the sand! As for my bag, Ive 2! one for the LO and another for me, got plenty of cheap knickers from asda and 3 normal packs of night towels, don't think there is much difference between them and maternity towels... also got 3 grovey tshirt nightly from primark in a bigger size... toilettries and that cooling spray, magic cool for my face... cant really think of what else to put in   oh i did get plastic flipflops for the shower, everyones told me they ain't the cleanest! glad things are ticking alone for you now... wont be long.

erm- great news everything is going well for you, I'm sure you cant speed time by fast enough, maternity leave is just around the corner, it will be here before you know it!

plusone- great news charlie is doing well, i hope it wont be to long till he home with you all...  he sounds like hes going to be a wee heartbreaker... your gonna have to keep an eye on him when hes older   

anyone know how long your in hospital with a c section, got my consultant appointment on Tuesday and i think they will set a date for mine, really nervous as i don't know what to expect, but i guess as long as lo is OK i will go with the flow.... met my health visitor yesterday and she is lovely.. so bubbly and put my mind at ease about not letting family and friends intefear   even recommended formula.. ( even though she said she wasn't supposed to ) guess its all go from here on in!

hi to everyone, hope all mums and babies are well!


----------



## bump14

Ah Brill!  thanks BJP.  I had forgotten about Menaries!  Thankyou


----------



## Velma

Molly can't believe your so close now! I stayed in 3 nights with section 
and i had blood clot too so can't imagine them keeping you too long! Delighted you are near the last stage  now!  sounds like your well organised.
Velma x


----------



## mollycat

aww thats good news Velma, 

im not one for hospitals so 2 nights would be fantastic.... do you get much help with LO after the section?


----------



## Velma

Hi Molly can't shed much light as didn't have bubs with me after the birth! I think they should help to assist you with feeding as it will be hard to lift baby but am sure someone else on here will give you a better lowdown on it! 

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Janey down south its 5 nights for a section, had one first time round and will be again in November - all going well.

Mollycat make sure to bring a nightie for the first night post section as you'll have a catheter in and obviously easier for nurses to manage if you're in a nightie.  My understanding is that they will help with lo on first night as you won't really be able to move about too much - I didn't experience that as ds went straight to nicu from theatre.

Bjp your ante natal class sounds like it was a scream.  Re your hospital bag - defo get cheapie jammies from primark or somewhere similar i went for 2 sizes bigger than my normal size and was very comfy.  You'll need lots of big granny type knickers too.  Plenty of vests and babygros for babs too, as they can be messy little divils once they're born.  Other than that - toiletries for yourself, flip flops for shower, a light dressing gown & slippers.  Hair bobbin if you've long hair.  Can't think of anything else just at the moment but if i do i'll post again.

Plusone i'm sure your heart is breaking with Charlie in hospital but you know they're doing what's best for him by keeping him, he'll be home with you son enough and pg it will be for good.  I hope you're getting lots of support from family and friends. xxxx

Hope everyone else is well.

All good with me, back in with obs next week before i head on hols, also have an appointment with my endo the same day - so will be busy out!!  Other than that made my first purchase for Thumper - saw a babygro with Thumper, from Bambie, on it and couldn't resist - just felt right iykwim.

Ermi


----------



## Sparty

Bump - I think a pretty maternity bra is a rare find!! but did see some ok looking ones in debenhams, they also measure but don't buy too many before as your size will probably change after giving birth especially if your b-fing.

Hospital bags -the things I was told that I found to be the best advice.. take a dark towel, buy big cheap dark pants (Bridget Jones ones), don't buy disposable ones. Take a pair of warm socks to put on following the birth - I got all shaky and cold and the warm socks were great. Take sugary drinks/ chocolate for energy. Several packs of maternity towels.. I took breast pads in as well but didn't need them as my milk didn't come in while I was in hospital. As Molly said flip flops - great for the shower but also better than houseslippers in a warm hospital. Something really comfy to come home in.. no jeans   

As for the little one's bag.. plenty of babygros and vests.. I had to send out for more as I only put a couple in.

Molly are you next to have your lo?

Plusone Glad to read Charlie is doing well. I have to say, I think your an amazing mummy, you have managed so well with all that you have had to deal with, your strength and courage are things I truly admire. I hope and pray Charlie gets to come home to you and dd soon.

Velma How are things with you?

BJP classes sound like fun

Hi to Kate, MrsB, Loopy, Maria, SW, Lgs, Ermi, Cate1976, Shaz and anyone else looking in..

Are any of you ladies living in the Belfast area - It would be lovely to meet-up for a coffee and put some faces to the names... Can you tell I'm enjoying M/L and all the coffee/lunch dates that come with it...oh don't want m/l to ever end    

AFM all good here.. I joined sw when Maebh was 6 weeks old and I now have 2 stone off.. Just need to shift the bit I put on during the tx now. Funny how I couldn't wait to get into maternity clothes and then was really fed-up after the pregnancy when the same clothes were all I could fit in to    I blame wearing leggings during the pregnancy, meant I had lots of space to munch on chocolate


----------



## Velma

Hi sparty things going good! Although still bad times like 2hrs this evening  but things dramatically improved and wee man thriving! How's wee maebh? I'm in Belfast and still off on maternity so willing to meet sure pm me if you fancy it! 
Velma x


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls....

still raining  
hope the good weather comes back, im starting to peel and it looks awful 

ermi- thanks for the section advice..  great buying the first wee things, but if your like me from now on in you will get carried away lol!

Sparty- great advice on the snacks, never thought of that, i must have another look threw my bag, i know ive way to much in it, and one for the little one  anyone would think i was going on a two week holiday  yes think im next! hopefully have a date for sure on tuesday!!!

sweetchilli aka love being a mum : ) cant wait now, these last few weeks are dragging by... picked up my pram at the weekend and been staring at it ever since, cant believe im gonna have my own baby in it in a few weeks  

have you heard from sunbeam? sending ya lots of  if your looking in!!!

velma & sparty- oh ladies that lunch sounds good, im too far away im afraid in coleraine, but enjoy meet up!!

how is everyone else today? guess a lot are lurkers now 

sending loads of


----------



## Sparty

Hey Velma I've just sent you a pm about meeting up... looking forward to it

Molly I'm like that I always overpack..better to be safe than sorry thats my motto.. Bet your looking forward to finding out your date on Tuesday


----------



## Mrs_B24

haha ermitrude if u look at my last post i sed to u about thouse babygrows i seen them in tescos greatminds think alike eh?


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls.. 

how are you all.. havent been on in ages been sooooo sick - this baba is really putting me tru my paces    but would we have it any other way        in the hosp for my 1st app with our consultant next week, cant wait to see the baba again hopefully things are ok and baby is growing..

Lgs.. how are ya... when you gettin started on the crazy train again!! 

Hi to all - just a quick one from me while the boss is out of the room


----------



## mariabelfast

Mollycat definately hit Primark & get a mixture of nighties & pj's . RVH policy is 2 nights after a section if no complications. Dont know how anyone could do that tho I stayed 5 nights and was only just walkinbg at that stage. But i might be a bit of a drama queen  

Sparty im in Belfast. back to work next week but do jobshare so could still manage a wee coffee

Kids are doing settling in period in creche havent left them on their own yet totally dreading it

Hi everyone else hope life is treating you well


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

hows it all going? hope everyone is well!

Mariabelfast- will defo go get some cosy PJ's, would feel more like leisure wear while sitting about than a groovy nighy   hope work ain't to stressful when your back... must be hard leaving the little ones to go back to work....

NCKB- awwww poor you suffering, its like a bag of mixed emotions, you know everything is going well when your sick, but feel like death when you are   hope it clears soon for you, all the best with your appointment next week pet!

well girls got my date for my c section for next Tuesday, both excited and nervous   funny thing was it was the consultant that did all the ground work 8 years ago, did the exploratory,  put me on clomid, and referred me to the RFC.. hes really surprised we stuck it out so long, but was so lovely.... just cant wait to meet my LO now...


----------



## Babypowder

Havent been on here in forever, so trying to read back quickley   

HUGE      to Plusone, glad to hear little Charlie is doing well and hopefully wont be long til he's home   .

Mollycat wohooooooooo a date for your section-ahh it will fly in omg    do RFC only let you stay 2days after a c-sec? I was up and around by day 3 (in for 5 at Ulster) and couldnt believe it, i thought id be in agony-but they keep ya well doped up lol! You'll get help the 1st night/morn til your catheter (sp?) is out as you'll need smeone to fetch you things-take EVERY offer of help and painkiller, even if you think you dont need it take it 4hrly!! oh and BIG pants not disposables!

Primark are the best for nightys, like the girls said your washed down, checked and padded by the nurses after a section the 1st day, and your scar checked every 5mins etc lol! Jammies are grand after that.

BJP, Ermi glad all is going well       in your pg's and bump14 too.

NKCB    and    the dreaded ms.

  MrsB, sparty, velma, maria, crazykate and everyone else oh and loving being a mum dry your eyes lol! hope your all well and little baba's too   .

AFM, busy as usual, twins doing great, thriving away and trying to get on the move by any means, last couple of wks of my mat leave-heartbroken but thankfully im only p/time so hope i dont miss out on them too much, id give anything to be at home but heyho thats life, my wee girl not settling at all with the childminder and im fast running out of time, my mum says she'll get used to it    but she gets so upset, any words of wisdom anyone

BP x


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder


Babypowder said:


> oh and loving being a mum dry your eyes lol! hope your all well and little baba's too  .
> 
> BP x


----------



## MISSY97

Baby's wardrobe and changer for sale natural wood colour like new  £100 ono pm me for pics or further info. Was bought in babies r us great item but my 2 need more space now. 
Thanks missy x.


----------



## shaz2

well hello again ladies,

plusone im so speechless after reading your posts, firstly you are an inspiration to many others myself included, you most definately are an amazing strong lady, congratulations on your little baby charlie, i will be keeping use in my prayers and hope to hear he is home with use soon. xxx

love being a mum ( had to text emms to ask who u were ) hahaha, 

sparty, mrs b24, missy, babypowder, and everyone how r use all doing??

nckb cany believe me and u are pregnant at the same time again and ony a few days apart in due dates lol


----------



## shaz2

ps....can someone remind me how to get my tickers on again?


----------



## crazykate

Hiya everyone hope all is well.


Just a quickie Amelia is in bed but I have to get dinner on for DH being home at 7!


Mollycat - not a white shirt/t-shirt for coming home, just incase your milk starts to flow a girl I work with came out of hospital in a white top and two big wet patches round her boobies    


Love being a mum - I am spoiled.  Amelia takes her last feed at night about 11 and sleeps through til about 7.  DH fed her at 1am on Monday morning and that was her through til 10am.  She loves her sleep    .  Lost all my holiday photos on my phone - not happy.  Something went very wrong with the memory card   


Sparty - I could be up for coffee too if you let me know when   


Plusone - hope Charlie is home with you by now   


Hello everyone


----------



## plusone

Just a quick update charlie took not well on Sunday and has been disgnosed with NEC a problem with the bowel where if not diagnosed it can end up with the baby septic and needing surgery to remove dead bowel.  they think they have caught his on time no thanks to the idiot doctor who did not listen when I said I thought he had it (dd had it and ended up nearly losing her at 8 months old with perforated bowel and sepsis)  Anyway they xrayed him 12 hours after i suggested this as diagnosis and found that i was right.  so he is on antibiotics for 10 days and also to fast for the same length of time or possible slightly less.  we hope to avoid surgery.  he is back in his incubator but has managed to stay of ventilator.  any prayers welcome xx  Hope you all are well and bumps and babies doing good xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ohh plus one - Thankgoodness for mummy instincts.. it just goes to show that unfortunately you have to keep shouting until you are heard. Good catch my love... when will they be operating? did they tell you why he has this as well? sending you both my love and hugs.

AFM  Its my last day to be in work today ! WOOO HOOOO! Well if  Im precise my last few hours as Im quitting at lunchtime, going out for lunch and then for a mummy to be massage at a lovely spa! Im going out with an Ahhhh and a Sigh

xoxo


----------



## Velma

Aw plusone my heart goes out to you such an awful time you have been having! Will be praying for little Charlie and really hope he makes a great recovery soon he's had a tough time of it! Such a gorgeous wee thing! Thinking of you all! Keep strong!

Velma x


----------



## Velma

Bjp how exciting enjoy your day of treats! 

Had a lovely catch up with Sparty and the gorgeous miss maebh  the other day hope yis are keeping well 

Hope everyone else is doing good who's next on the arrivals? 

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Plusone you're really going through the mill but tg you picked up on it and that the doctors listened, eventually.  Will say a prayer that the antibiotics do the trick and that there'll be no need for surgery for Charlie. x

Sounds like you had a lovely meet up with Sparty Velma.

Wow BJP can't believe you're finished up on mat leave - that's flown in.  Your afternoon of treats sound fab, enjoy.

Hope everyone else is well.

afm no news really, was in with obs on Wednesday and also with my endo and all fine tg - off to Spain on Thursday for 11 days and am absolutely living for it!!  Had a massage yesterday evening as suffering with a touch of sciatica and thankfully my masseuse was able to release the nerve - was very painful at the time but feel so much better for it.

Off to the Ireland match (rugby) tomorrow with my sis - we've gotten very fancy corporate tickets from a friend which includes meeting the team afterwards - we're just a bit excited about that!!  Dh is away for the weekend so you gotta treat yourself don't you


----------



## crazykate

Awwww plusone the poor wee love.  You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NCKB

plus one - my goodness u really are having it bad at the mo.. lots of prayers for Charlie      - poor little man    thank god u knew what u were talking about and were able to tell the DOC what needed to be done!!!!!!!!!!!!!  mothers always know best!!!!!!!!!! 

Shaz... many congrats on the bfp - bet ur over the moon      -  3 days in the diff with us im due the 6th march, well that was date by scan at 8 weeks but my date wud be 28th feb in the hosp wed with consultant so will know more then.  

Missy great to hear from u how are you? 

Crazycate - wow Amelia sleeps great - maybe she could give Bobbi-Mae a few tips!!!!!  mind you since she is running around now she is sleeping a lot better thank god!! 

Oh mollycat - will be looking in tomorrow for your news!!! best of luck hun oh this time tomorrow you could have ur bundle in your arms how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

BP - aw poor lil pet must miss her mammy when she is with the childminder, im sure she will settle soon, at least she has her brother there too..  i didnt find coming back to work too hard, my mam minds bobbi mae so its great and she loves being in my mams. plus im only working 3 days so i get to be Nicola again from 9 to 5.30 mon to wed and then mammy the rest of the week, i also think it does the little ones really good if they mix with other people other then us, coz i was very attached to bobbi mae - wouldnt go to the shop without her and in return she wouldnt go to anyone else but now she is great and will wave me off at the door when im goin to work. My sil gave up work when she had her son 2 yrs ago and has never left him is with him literally 24/7 and he is 2 now and doesnt speak at all, only wants her and is very naughty    but i do honestly think that its because he doesnt mix with other people or children.  

better get back to work only working 2 and a half days this week as in the hosp wed afternoon


----------



## shazd

Hi all

We have invited two Fertility Drug Serono representatives into the Stork Support Group in Belfast on Thursday 25 August at 8.00pm. The first hour of the group meeting will be dedicated to a focus group discussion, thereafter the normal support group meeting will be held. 
If you have been through IVF or ICSI in the last year then you can join the focus group discussion. The representatives will need about an hour of your time and in return will give you £20 for a completed group discussion, which you can choose to keep, use to join or renew your membership of I N UK or donate to a charity of your choice. Should you wish to join/renew membership or donate the £20.00 to I N UK then this will be matched your £20 with a donation to I N UK.

Should you wish to attend then please let me know (tel no. 02890-825677, mobile 07837 987562 or email [email protected]). The venue is 6 Mount Charles, off University Road/Botanic AVenue, Belfast. Access is via Botanic avenue if driving and at the Queens Security tannoy please state that you are attending a meeting at 6 Mount Charles.

Hope to see you there

Regards

Sharon Davidson


----------



## Sparty

Ack Plus one I'm sorry to log on and read your news     I hope and pray Charlie is recovering well from his operation and your doing ok?

Velma - I really enjoyed meeting up with you and Jacob, he is a total delight    .. Hope your both well? Must arrange our next lunch, I'll text u.  

Molly good luck today    and enjoy being a mummy

Marie and Kate meeting for a coffee sounds good. Is there any particular day of the week that suits you guys? 
  
BP Sorry I have no idea what would help with your little girl but hope she settles soon. Might just take her a little bit of time to get used to the change.

BJP enjoy the ml and what a great way to start with a little pampering   

Ermi How did the rugby go? Sounds like fun   

Well we had such a busy weekend with family visiting for Maebh's christening.. All went well - and we all had a fab day   

Hope all the mums, babies and m2b are well


----------



## shaz2

plus one, prayers daily for you and wee charlie, xxx

loving being a mum aya did not sleep one minute on way home lol and thanks for the congrats all going well thank god. was lovely meeting miss A at long last, roll on our next date lol xx

NCKB how u keeping? aww wouldnt it be great if u were further than the thought, alls going well here thanks xx

big hello to everyone xxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Oh Mollycat i suppose you've the tough bit over you now. Hope it all went well.

Plusone little Charlie is definately in my prayers.

Sparty i work a week on & week off (jobshare) from wed -wed so my free days vary but give me a shout. Off thurs & fri next week

just spent lovely day on Portstewart strand. Twins loved the beach. latest on tooth watch its 4-nil to Sophia


----------



## Mrs_B24

plusone poor little charlie hope he gets better soon hun xxxx hes absolutely gorgeous  ! 
crazykate re: ur memory card if the stuff got deleted they CAN be recovered i got a trial of stuff online and recovered files from it.r id recommend bringing it to photo shop and gettn them to do it,but rest assured they can be recoverd!
hello to everyone! 
finally in our new place just waiting for dining chairs hopefully monday now 
can i have a bit of a moan?i dont wanna sound like a total div and its probably mad hormones and i apologise for wreckn yer heads but recently i have got serious paranoid and feel somewhat embarressed wen people put two and two together and realise i have four kids wit three guys esp when i am at hosp appointments wit kids .it never enterd my mind bfore and ppl close to me and who no me no wat iv been thru understand.no one has sed anything nasty but i feel like im being judged
im not ashamed of my kids and wudnt change the way i had them coz they wudnt be who they are then.its no-ones business i no and wud love to tell peple f* off big time.u no hw ppl have a way of tryn to get info out of u....
i havnt talked to anyone bout it even dh iv had a very few down moment thinkin that my kids will think im a slapper wen there older and im not gud enuf.
sorry now again for my moan its prob all in my head a nd a phase and hopefully will pass.thanks for reading if uv read this far xxxx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls-

just a quick one! Saskia Anne Helena was born at 17.48 on the 23rd Aug weighing 7lbs 12... she is as cute as a button and is so so good.. we are both over the moon and so delighted! 
will post again soon!

 Debby x


----------



## Velma

Aw congratulations Molly such a lovely name and great to hear you are both doing well enjoy this lovely time! 

Velma x


----------



## NCKB

awww debby congratulations on the birth of Saskia, what an amazing name enjoy every min of being a mammy    

Shaz - im good thanks, sickness getting better and im full of energy which is great...  How are you feeling.. 

had consultant app last wed, scan was brill baby was jumping all around and waving its arms and legs it was great, the pic we got is soo clear i keep staring at it...  Im actually due the 1st March not the 6th so im 14 weeks now this wed.. cant believe it.. 

Big hello to everyone sorry for such short post in work and up to my eyes    xxx


----------



## plusone

Well girl after almost six weeks of worry charlie is hopefully getting home tomorrow 6 days before he was due.  He was treat with antibiotics for 14 days and 7 days of no food so bowel has returned to normal and we have avoided surgery.  I am so nervous excited and in disbelief just waiting for something that sets him back but fingers crossed nothing will

NCKB glad scan went well

Mollycat congrats on your arrival great weight

Mrs B24 do not bother you head what people think you love your kids and that is what counts. x  Funny my mum was talking about how hard it must be for one of the nurse who is looking after charlie as she is a single mum with a wee girl had to remind her I AM NOW A SINGLE MUM OF TWO!!!  Felt like slapping her she cant see it is hard for me!

Maria belfast thanks for prayers.  teething is a pain in the toot!!!

BJP how is thing with you?  not long now

Love to you all so tired and so much to do before charlie comes home so i will be cleaning all night!


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks plusone xxxx am feeling better now lol am slightly embarressed for whinging  
am delighted little charlie is coming home!  bet his big sister cant wait either she will be all business getting all the little tidbits for you  hes absolutely gorgeous !
people really should learn to think  before they talk!often get people saying you poor crater stuck wit a load of kids ? feel like screaming iv been thru ivf.but calmly jus say children are a blessing.
no doubt u will be busy fussing over ur little fella for the next while so enjoy him hun u so deserve it  
much love sel xxxx
a big hi to everyone
nckb cant believe how fast this is going for u!!!!


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Mollycat! Now all the real fun begins.

Mrs B24 hold your head up high. You've 4 lovely kids who when they're older will realise what a great mum they have, dont worry about anyone else.

Plusone you must be over the moon to get Charlie home. Remind that  um of yours of your status ull need a lot of help for the foreseeable. really hope you've someone you can rely on

back at work a week now. Going well tho house is a total mess. Like i give a fiddlers!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi ladies

Like the scarlet pimpernel I have returned! I'm sorry to have been bad at posting for the last couple of weeks but have had a bit of a rough trot. 

All started off well when I finished work on the 19th and we even choose our nursery stuff - m&p whirigig which I adore. We have all the bits ordered now do dh can set up cot bed etc when lo arrived.

Well, my carpel tunnel has worsened- I have no feeling in 3 fingers in my right hand, the fluid in both hands is making my knuckles incredibly painful and I have zero grip. I have splints but they havent helped. I have found that running my hands under cold water in the morning eases my knuckle and joint pain enough to get them moving which helps for the rest of the day. Try that anyone who us suffering x

I don't know if I told you that I had smurf like tendencies and how my feet and arms were turning blue especially when I stand or sit. Well it got worse, spreading and longer lasting, right up my legs to my groin. I have never seen such colours on an alive person. Told my consultant on thurs who took one look at me and admitted me on thurs pm with a view to getting an echo done on my heart. This was done yesterday and it showed fluid around my heart. A pericardial effusion. It is rare in pregnancy but can happen but as it can also be attributed to infections or auto immune issues they want to follow up investigate me after delivery. 

For now it means because my heart is under strain I wouldn't be allowed a normal delivery even if that was the route I had chosen. So it's definitely a section for me. 

They want to take baby out sooner rather than later so it's scheduled for Monday. The only reason it won't happen then is if there are no special care baby cots available as I will only be 36+4 on mon. 

Baby had it's second steroids last night so it's good to come out. Est weight is just over 6lbs. Doc doesn't think little one will need scbu but needs to be safe rather than sorry. We have to wait for Monday morning now to see if we get a green light but prep starts for op tomorrow as they are working on premise it's going ahead until told otherwise. 

I'm anxious and scared now but I have to put my faith on god and the medics

If any of you lovely ladies know me on ******** ** please don't say a word about this on there as the only thing dh and I want to mention in our own time is the safe arrival of little one when it happens. So even when I post (god willing) our post delivery news on here please keep it off ** until you see I update status x x x
 
I will return with personals as my phone battery is going done but just a quick mention to plusone as im so thrilled to hear about charlies progress so want to send my love x


----------



## Mrs_B24

bjp all the best hun my carpel tunnell got extememly bad too towards end and even afterwards it got bad wit a different snsation and i found lifting babas out of cot after being asleep myself .
take it easy for ur last 48hr being pregnant and hopefully ur little one wont need special care.


----------



## plusone

BJP hugs to you misses, glad you mentioned to doctor.  Hope all goes well on Monday and little one will be great.  Will keep you in my prayers.  Funny i always think of you and wonder how you are even though we have never met think it was because we were due close. It will be a nervous time on Monday waiting to hear if there is SCB bed if needed which I am sure you LO wont need, hope things run smoothly.  You will be fine after section I was up 6 hours after walking to SCBU just keep taking the painkillers they give you and the quicker you move the quicker you will be back on your feet.  Hope all well with heart investigations I am sure you are worried

Isn't funny how when you are pregnant all the things that go with it like needing loo all the time indigestion pains etc just disappear when they pop out.


----------



## shaz2

Mollycat congratulations on your very special little lady and what a lovely name 

plusone so delighted to hear charlies home, u must be so over the moon, aww best wishes and at long last yer wee man is home where he belongs 

BJP good luck for monday im sure your just dying to see yer wee bundle now, so exciting xx

big hello to all you ladies, babies and bumps just a wee quick post tonight to say hi xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Good evening girls.

Dh has just left the hospital and kissed bump night night hopefully for the last time. Tomorrow hopefully he will get to kiss a dd or ds. I'm surprisingly calm. Calm before a welcome storm I hope.

I'm 2nd on the list for tomorrow and just anxiously waiting for news that a level one cot is available in scbu just in case. The last I heard an hour ago was that there was doubt over availability. That's going to give me a sleepless night. Now I'm in a positive frame of mind about babies arrival I just need it all to go ahead.

Will keep you posted as and when I can and ask for your prayers for a cot, a safe delivery and a healthy baby that doesn't even need scbu cot x x x


----------



## NCKB

OHHH best of luck BJP - hope u have your lil bundle in your arms as I type this.... 
ill say a lil prayer that baby doesnt need a cot scbu      
thinkin of you - hope all goes well - cant wait to hear the good news    xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Will post more when I get a chance but just wanted to let you all know that the section went ahead today and at 10.42 I delivered a 6lb 6oz baby girl. Mummy, daddy and baby doing we'll and no scbu cot required.

She is lying beside me sleeping and I can't take my eyes off her for a second. Daddy is besotted. We are nearly settled on a name but making no announcements on that until we are sure lol 

All my love

Jude and bonnie baby girl x x x


----------



## plusone

BJP what wonderful news I am sure you are thrilled!  You delivered the day i was due misses!  Take all the time watching holding and getting to know her!  I am sure she will bring you such joy and happiness to you and you DH.


----------



## Sparty

Congratulations BJP and Mr BJP on your new daughter - wonderful news, and really glad she didn't need a scbu cot.

Plusone glad little Charlie is home safe, hope you and dd are enjoying having him home.

Molly congratulations on the birth of Saskia, really pretty name. Hope you and DH are enjoying parenthood 

So lovely to log and and read all this great news.. Hope all the other m2b and mums and babes are doing well

AFM - I had a big shock last Thursday, was offered a job.. can't really turn it down but I'm sad at the thought of leaving Maebh to return to work. BTW has anyone got any tips for teething??


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

plusone- great new on getting your little man home, im glad hes doing well and hope everything is plan sailing from here on in for you! 

BJP- congratulations on the birth of your little girl, looking forward to hearing her name!

thankyou all for all your congratulations, im still grinning from ear to ear, still got a bit of pain as i got a little infection at my c section scar, but a small price to pay for such a bundle of joy! my health visitor has warned me to slow down and thinks i left hospital to early.. lol was climing the walls in there with no sleep and asked for discharge on day two. Saskia is a wee doll, sleeps eats and gives loads of cuddles, i couldnt be happier.

Velma- hows the wee man doing now? hope hes over the worst of his colic and reflux!

NCKB- aww im sure your delighted seeing your wee baba jumping about, god how id love to be pregnant again, hope you dont have to wait to long till your next scan!

thanks again girls... sorry not to name you all, baby brain already


----------



## mollycat

Sparty- congratulations on the job offer, wishing you well with your new path!


----------



## crazykate

ooooooooooh more babies       Congratulations Mollycat and BJP and your Mr's of course.  Mollycat Saskia is a lovely name. BJP have you decided yet


Plusone - great to read that Charlie is home and all surgery avoided   


Sparty - good luck with the new job pet.  I don't have to go back to work until after Christmas but I'm dreading leaving Amelia already.  She has got a bit strange with my mum and dad since our holiday so I have to start taking her over to get used to seeing them again as that is where she will be when I go back to work.  As for the teething...........I suppose you have the teething rings in the fridge etc.  Amelia looses her temper with those so I don't give her them all the time.  I got Calgel for her wee gums she's not too bad at the moment but the slobbers are tripping her. Can't keep up on bibs    


Velma - some of the mums at the baby clinic said a spoon feed helped them with Colic.  Hope you are over it now though xx




Hellooooooo to all the other lovely mummies too - oh I love that word "mummy" 


Amelia is still asleep.  We had stopped the spoon feeds for a bit because I really didn't think she was ready.  Tried again on Saturday and she grabbed the spoon out of my hand and went straight to her mouth with it    .  Took her swimming on Sunday and there wasn't a mute out of her.  Given that she screams when I take her out of the bath I thought it was going to be a nightmare    .  She has just started to lift her head up off the changing mat/floor herself too.  It is amazing how quickly she is developing.  I can't believe she is 5 months already.


Well the drama with my pram is over I finally got a refund after an email to Mothercare UK and a brand new chasis being delivered with the handle not clicking into place.  I went and bought a "suitable from birth" buggy from babies "r" us to help on holidays and I will just be using it rather than going out and spending on another new pram.


----------



## crazykate

Thanks H&P x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Patiently waiting to find out if today is home day. Checks all done and everything seems fine but because she is quite jittery they took bloods to check electrolytes amongst others. Poor wee mite has had a difficult morning after what was an ok night. I got 3 hrs sleep! She got more and 3 good 45ml feeds! I'm so proud! 

She is feeding better now as well thankgoodness. Dh is coming in with the carseat anyway as hoping today is the day we get to bring our angel Olivia Mae home. Hope you all approve of her name 

Will do personals when I'm home again as v difficult on phone x


----------



## plusone

BJP i hope you get home if you feel happy with things.  I can not believe the name you have choosen that was our girls name too OLIVIA MAE so it is a good job Charlie was a boy LOL.  Enjoy all the attention and rest up.  How you doing after section?


----------



## NCKB

BJP - oh love the name Olivia Mae its sooo pretty (especially the Mae part      ) my little women is Bobbi-Mae  - hope you and Olivia Mae are doing well, great to hear you's might be going home today    

Plusone - hope Charlie and yourself (and your little girl of course) are doin well xx

Sparty - good luck with the new job!! about the teething - i used the teething rings with calpol but i really found bonjella to be the best.. we are goin tru a rough time with Bobbi-Mae at the mo she is getting the last of her back teeth and it is a nightmare she is sooo upset with the pain    but bonjella i find is the only thing that helps coz she wont let me give her the medicine now.. heading to  spain in couple of wks for 10 days so im hoping she will be better by then last thing i need is a screaming baby on a flight!!!! 

sorry for such short post in work trying to get finished so i can leap out the door at 5.30 - finished today till monday its great    xx


----------



## crazykate

BJP what a beautiful name      hope you get the all clear and get home soon xx


----------



## bump14

I don't know if any of you ladies were planning to go to the Big into Baby show this weekend, but I have heard it is cancelled. 
Bump


----------



## Babypowder

Hello, girls my laptop has gone to laptop heaven (all those hrs and yrs on FF!) 
Doing this by moby so hope it wrks.

Mollycat huuuuuuuuuge congrats on your baby girl, she is gorgeous, im sure ur on cloud 9  

Bjp huge congrats aswell, great baby didnt need scbu, have u decided on a name yet?

You girls take it easy after the sections, takes a few wks to heal internally.

Hi to everyone


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies

I will be back.. feeding time calls but I just wanted to let you know how grateful I am for all your support and well wishes over the past week.... and MONTHS and to let you know that i have just posted my BA and BS on a thread in the Birth Announcements sub board.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=271259.0

I dont know how to do links but hope that this works so you can just click on it... if it doesnt and someone finds it who is more technically minded than me, can you post the link on the thread for the others to find it easily?

All my love Jude and Olivia Mae (6 days old)


----------



## NCKB

Very quiet on here      where is everyone      all you mummies must be kept busy with the babies   ... 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls, 


Sorry haven't been on in a while, we all had a bug for a couple of weeks so only really feeling myself again this week.


BJP congrats huni, i'm sure you are over the moon glad to hear Olivia is well and no need for special care   


Plusone - so glad wee charlie didn't need surgery, and im sure you are so glad he has gotten home and you can all try and settle into some normality. Hope there are plenty around you for a bit of support.  


Molly Jacob still suffering at times but overall doing majorly better so hopefully he will just get rid of it for good soon. Its funny isn't it how you feel you would love to be pregnant again, i was the same!!    Hopefully there will be some more fairy dust for us in the future   


AFM Jacob is mad to walk all the time now and since he needs to hold on to my fingers i feel i might end up hunched backed at this rate    anyone advice me on when i should be getting him proper shoes? Was thinking i might bring him to get his feet measured, i know its early but just thinking now with him wanting on his feet so much is it important to get proper shoes.


Hi to everyone else, whose ready to go next - i'm lost!!


Velma x


----------



## plusone

velma I would say now, my dd has physio to help her walk as it took her to 27 months and her ohysio said a good pair of shoes/boots that support the ankle help their confidence in the early days.  Even now I get her kicker boots or equivalent as it help her feel more steady on her feet.

BJP I hope olivia mae has settled into a routine and not keeping you up to much at night.  I am sure you just love having her.

NCKB how you?

I was really annoyed that the big into baby show was cancelled bump I hope they reschedule it wonder why it was?

AFM Charlie is doing brill weighed today and is up to 8lb 1 so he has put on 1lb 5 oz in just 12 days we chubba.  he s so unsettled at night at the mo not crying but generally adgitated so he has started meds for silent reflux as he seems to be very unsettled post feeds.

How is everyone any new ladies lurking to join our happy bunch?  \come and post it get quiet here!


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Molly & BJP

Great to hear all the babies are doing so well.

Been back to work a few weeks now. Crazy busy! Getting out in the mornings is a fine art. Prob going to Donegal for a few days at end of Sept should be fun & wont have to bering sterilisers etc this time. might actually be able to close the boot!

So whose next to pop then??

My 2 are 1 next sat, hard to believe. Hope everyones keeping well.

Bye


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

sorry i've not been on for a while - back from hols last week and been mental busy in work since.

Huge congrats BJP on your daughter's safe arrival, i hope you're all settling in well.  Love her name btw.

Plusone so glad to read that Charlie is doing so well and loving his grub by all accounts!!

Maria i can't believe your twins are almost one, that was a fast year!!

Jacob sounds so cute Velma trying to walk.  Definitely get shoes now if he's mad keen to be on his feet.

A big hello to everyone else.

Afm had a wonderful holiday in Spain, it was so nice to get some sunshine into the bones.  Weather in Dublin has been miserable since i've been home.  Did a 10km walk on Sat in aid of Crumlin Children's Hospital (where ds was treated and died) which was great and thankfully had a nice day for it.

30 weeks now so on the final countdown, have my section date for the 16th of Nov, so just under 9 weeks to go.  Finishing work this day 8 weeks all going well, feel really well in myself - sleeping well and no heartburn, so very much the same as my pg on ds.

Have a lovely weekend ladies.

Ermi


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

gonna be leaving FF... wishing you all the best

Debby x


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,


Hope everyone is doing well!!


Anyone still on the Royal waiting list as suspended? We are and got a letter today saying they are reviewing their policy and that we either have to get activated and if we cant accept the date then we go to bottom of list or if we cant make 2nd date off the list, or else we get taken off the list. I was a bit annoyed to be honest, our idea at the mo is trying naturally giving it 6 months if still nothing then down that route again. I dont really understand as surely if we are suspended we aren't keeping anyone else from going ahead. I can understand maybe there are alot of people that maybe no longer want to be on the list but surely then you should have to respond to stay on it. Anyone any idea at the mo how long the wait list is for the royal. My OH thinks its a bit of a ploy to encourage people to go ahead and get more money in the doors maybe with things the way they are people aren't having the same opportunity of doing it. If you have frosties in royal could you go to origins?? 


Sorry for rant etc!


Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Velma 

we recieved the same letter - our next private go is suspended and like yourselves going through it all again just now is off our agenda BUT if it doesnt happen for us  naturally before Im 35 then we will definately want to give it one last shot. Im a bit confused as to what happens once the 6 months period of suspension is up... if you chose not to reactivate at that point what happens? can you re suspend for a further 6 months.. ? I hope so.. as it seems unreasonable that you cant do that if you have had a baby as putting your body through all that within a year of an IVF birth seems a little harsh.

Hum


----------



## Velma

Hi bjp 
i don't think you can suspend again. Not sure exactly yours seems to be bit different than mine we went on it same time as nhs  one so our letter indicates that i activate  it or get taken off the list. Might ring and see if they could give me any indication  if i activated it when id be called or if i was taken off how long the list is. I don't ever know how you would get back on would you have to pay for consultation again just to get placed on the list? 
Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

let us know what you find out velma. I dont think in spring time we would be ready to reactivate as Olivia will only be 6 months old. 

I dont even know how long you would need to wait for a clinic to treat you after having had a baby. Im guessing it would probably be a year. SO activiating in 6 months ... hum... i guess it would be dependant on how long we would have to wait to be seen at that point. OH FLip.. stress we dont need right now. THANKS RFC


----------



## Mrs_B24

molly cat all the very best hun will miss u on this xxxx


----------



## Velma

Hey Girls,


Right i rang up and its about a year for the full waiting list, because i have been on so long, same time as going on nhs list so over 2 years i would be around the top, which means i would be called in 1 to 2 months. If you come off it you would have to get your gp to refer you again. Since i had a load of questions girl advised to write and request a review by consultant. So this is what i'm planning to do, although don't really know what way that will affect things, i'm hoping it means that i can delay things at least a couple of months so i would either be pg    i know its wishful thinking but miracles do happen    or i would be ready to go again.


Can any of you send me on the details that were on the letter so that i can send the letter in as i am away from the house at mo and not due back for a couple of weeks and forgot to bring it with me.


Velma x


----------



## plusone

Hi girls, how are you all.

Sweetchilli like yourself I find it hard not to pop on and check how everyone is.  I am sure Alfie is great even though it is hard not to spoil them.  Charlie definately is. 

Ermi time is ticking by hoping all goes well.

Mollycat good luck in the future I am sure you will nip on for a peek every now and then

BJP how is Olivia doing?  has she settled into a routine yet?

Velma you need to do what is best for you and you other half though think carefully about delaying as you dont want to regret it.  Plus you are most fertile for a year after a baby so maybe trying to delay it with app is  a good idea in order to keep option open but give you chance to try the old fashioned way!

BJP they will probably have a waiting period after a section thoughit may be different delaying on medical grounds.

I would say RFC problem with people being suspended although it does not affect people moving up the list it makes it hard for them to give people waiting realistic waiting times as they could say at the mo a year say and then those suspnded reactivate and that year becomes a lot longer.  I hope it all works out for you girls.

AFM Charlie doing well he is cooing and desperately trying to hold his own head and is able to move it from side to side on his tummy  which is great as he is 9 weeks now but really only 2 as was 7 weeks early.  the health visitor assessed him and said he is doing all a 'normal' child his age should be doing.  His reflux isdriving me mad he is on zanatc for it now and although he does not vomit at most feeds if I lay him down after he squeals in pain from silent reflux.  it is fine during day i dont mind holding him for a while but I tell you at 3 am all you wanna do is feed him and put him back to bed, and bless him he tries so hard to settle himself and go sleep.  i find it so weird after his bottles he stays awake for an hour and then puts himself to sleep most of the time with no dummy (as he has a love hate realtionship with them).  it is so strange as even now my dd looks for  bottle at bed time even though she doesn't get one she just loves sucking a bottle to sleep and always has!  So this independent sleeping thing is weird to me.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies 

I have Asked INUK to see if they can help us get any answers.. Im thinking that there is no way even if i activiate in 6 months time that they would let me go ahead after a section. Still waiting for answers. the INUK meeting in craigavon next week has reps from RFC coming so im hoping If i go I can pose the questions myself or if i cant that the leaders will be able to for me. If I learn anything new then I will let you ladies know

At the mo IT was happy due date to me yesterday and Olivia is already 3 and a half weeks old (yikes) she had me in tears last night at 4-5am (well she didnt - exhaustion did) when I finished her change and feed only to hear her bottom explode and need another change- then for her to vomit practically all of her bottle (she bolted it down her too fast wee minx) to have to change her sleepsuit and then once a fresh one was on the same thing happened and I had to change her vest and sleepsuit AGAIN.. cue BJP tears... DH went in late to work to do the early morning feed to let me sleep. Bless xox


----------



## Velma

Hey BJP - that would be great to hear if you get any answers. What date is the letter to be back by? I'm just back from hols and staying with my folks at mo so letter is at home and haven't responded yet. As for the section, i know in the hospital they recommend not getting pregnant for 3 months after one but thats it and i had two blood clots and mine didn't close til about 10 or 11 weeks and no-one recommended waiting any longer so i wouldn't have thought that they wouldn't allow it but maybe i'm wrong? 


Plusone - thanks for the advice, i think if nothing has happened will try and aim to go around feb provided we aren't taken off list, as it is so easy to keep hoping things will happen and time has a habbit of running away with itself. I really do sympathise re the silent reflux, Jacob still suffers at times now he is bringing up more food and acid before he never brought up much and he's 9 months, meds done nothing for him but he was severe it was all day, fought every feed. It is only really since he has been getting more and more active that we have made huge improvements, he's walking all the time now holding on to hands and probably not far off going on his own so that has really helped. I'm hoping for you if he is feeding well and its just at night, although that is still tough he has some relief and hopefully he will grow out of it quicker. Hope you have someone giving you a hand tho, i know it was hard and i didn't have any other kids or been through all you have, so ask for a break when you need it    


Hope everyone else is doing good! All very quiet!


AFM We had a lovely time away although Jacob isn't a good sleeper, so at times was quite hard, he wakes at slightest thing. He is so active and so ready for creche now, there is no way i would be able to amuse him if i had planned to stay off work. I'm going back two weeks yesterday, so he's starting in creche next week    although i think it wont take a fidge outta him, anytime he sees older kids he is dying to chase after them LOL he's not content trying to walk he's trying to run and kick balls etc, think i am gonna has my hands full, well i suppose he's been like that from day dot    but he's a great wee man and love him to bits. Just hoping he gets chance to get a wee sibling!   


Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Velma hun- the letter has to be back by the 14th or else you will be removed from the list so get your mum to send it off for you.. 

molly - i just saw you were leaving and want to wish you all the best with your journey.

Olivia had the health visitor today and she is weighing 8lb 1oz  ! I have a little chubster lol.. we are doing well but im struggling to get time to do anything other than see to her needs and i wouldnt ahve it any other way. 

can i ask our experienced mummies some advise on getting a routine up and running .. at the moment I am on demand feeding every 3.5-4 hours which has worked well but i TRUELY dont know how to start a routine.. what type of routine to start and how old should she be?


----------



## plusone

BJP some mums would say routine eventually come naturally but for some babies it doesnt as I found with my dd so we had to try and create one for her and it has worked now quite quickly for ds though the nurses had got him into a routine quickly.  
for the next couple of days i would write down the times she feeds day and night and see if there is a pattern of times each day if so work with it but try to do frequent feeds during day in the hope that at night the feeds are more spread out.  This might mean lifting her out of a sleep so if you do this change nappy before hand to wake her.  Also for a bedtime routine you need to stick to the same thing every night.  For charlie I do bath, massage(using lavender lotion) bottle, bed. Also at night you may want to think of lifting her for a fed just before you plan on going to bed yourself that way she may sleep for longer during the night. Also try to create a real difference between day and night talk lots during bottles during the day and have lights dim and no talking at night that way she will learn the difference ie. mummy is no fun at night!!!  In the begining with dd I was all for demand feeding but with two it does not work as sometime Charlie just needs fed when i leave dd to school or when i lift her and that just not work! So now we lift him for feeds to suit our day and he reponds to that as is growin like a mushroom!!!

hope all you other girls are well x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Plus one! Wow wow wow! Thankyou for this wonderful reply which is so ful of such helpful ideas and practical advise as I haven't a clue how or where to start so it's all fabulous! Big big hugs for taking the time to help me out. I'm going to use my sleepy eyes to read it all over again and digest it as best as my baby sleep deprived brain will allow x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone its been really busy on here 
i cant understand how clinics try and push for another go within a year of giving birth.i always heard it takes a year for the body to return to normal after being pregnant.from the point of view of a section to give ur scar a chance to heal and from natural your cervix and all round your womb.fair enough if u get prengant unexpectedly thats diffo but personally id wait till the year to get preg again.(ill be waiting 10-depending on d.h. must giv him time to recover)
bjp people ask me all the time howd i get all the lads to sleep all night and i honestly cudnt answer wit an exact anwaer  it just happened over teh space of few weeksif they slept till 5 in the cot and woke up and bring them straight in the bed (not really advisiable but wen ur hallucinating with sleeplesness diffo story)bak to sleep for another 2-3 hours slowly but surely they were sleeping longer in cot may till 8am then bed for 1hr.as this pattern progressed they took more bottles more close together in the day and voila!however they only catnapped during the day.that was the case wit all four of them so its either sonmething in my genes or my way of it.nuture/nature so to speak. (and with reference to me saying it could be my genes and not my dh's coz the older two are half bros nd sis to twins and his dd was colicy and up alln night every noight).however now tho ryan wont settle anymore in cot only bed and when he does go into cot its only for bout three hrs.hes only doing that since he came out of hosptial few weeks ago poor mite
how is everyone else doing?
had the boys christening last week had a wonderful day was wrecked after it!
dh's birthday today still have to nip to town to get him pressie cudnt leave hse yday as babas were sick agen!  stupid stupid weather!
i dunno did i mention lat time was on i went back to college.originally full time but kinda didnt realise till i got in the full time was too much was crying missing the small lads.and besides what i thought the course involved was totally not.so changed courses and its now part time am so relieved coz the amount of homework wit part time is quite a lot!im still share some classes wit original class was in jus half the workload which means more mama=baba time  plus wednesday is my new friday!only trouble though it goes too quickly!lol!
nothing else happenening dont really like living down in new estate.ds was getting bullied by group of kids 1 of whom was 13 and his bro is 9 and them two weere calling him awful names r""[email protected]  ga*bo and nube now i dunno wat last won is(i put these in so i wnt get in trouble but u can guess wat they r)
the 13 yr old sed to me he will call him names if he wants.totally abnormal tho 13yr old calln a 8 yr old names.
oh ya and 2 days ago a van drove down my back fence.(my upstairs is one with the ground of the houses behind me)if it hadnt stopped rolling downhill it would have flipped into my back yard!10 mins before it happened i had left imagin if kiddies were out playn.so all in all not relaly likn new place.house itself lov3ely  but area not! 
sorry for rant havnt been on in while but have been peeking! love to u all and apoliges for anyone i have missed xxxx


----------



## crazykate

Hi all........sorry haven't been on in a while am all over the place at the minute.


Mrs B kids can be so cruel can't they   Hope things get better for you.


Maria, no way your little ones are 1 already      wow time has flown in.


Plusone - great that little Charlie is doing well. 


BJP- As for routines my midwife said to me "when you get into a routine let me know, my kids are in their 20's and 30's and I still don't have one"    but as Mrs B says, it just all falls into place.  I have just got to know what time feeds and sleeps are and I generally work round those, getting a shower or some housework done while Amelia sleeps and out and about when she's awake.  


Molly just seen your message too.  Take care hun xx


AFM I phoned the RFC last week and was told it would be best to get a GP referral for starting FET again and that an appointment would issue within 4-9 weeks!!  I phoned back again to check and she said this would be when tx would start!!  Not starting again yet if it's that short but I would be interested to see what response you get Velma.

Velma and Plusone - the HV told me to keep Amelia upright for about 20 mins after a feed to help with the reflux though I can appreciate that it's not what you want during and early early morning feed.


Amelia has started rolling on to her tummy today all by herself and then screaming the place down because she can't go anywhere.  She has been pushing herself around the room on her back and last night got hold of the poor dog's tail.  He was great and just lay there letting her kick and pull at him.  She's teething too.....


Gotta go, she's pushed herself off her play gym and is screaming the place down!


Love to all xxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi girls,
soooo dont understand this new policy of the RFC Only difference it could possibly make to waiting times is that people will get their tx faster. Surely they'd be delighted!

As for routine I think they ind their own. I tried Gina Ford bloody nightmare! Crucified myself for about a fortnight then wised up.

Velma creche is great them, harder for us. Sophia took to it like a duck to water. James took a bit longer to settle but loves it now.

Mrs B24 you're having a time of it. Deep breath & count to 10 & all that

Hey Sparty & other belfast babes you still up for a cuppa?

First birthday party was a total hoot. Loads of new toys & gorgeous clothes. Wish my wardrobe was as good. Off to Dublin for a hen this weekend. Can't wait!! As much as I love my babies I NEED some mummy time. If I don't have a major hangover Sunday I'll be sorely disappointed  

Hope everyone's well.

Maria


----------



## Velma

maria - i'm with you, if everyone calls in their card now before they maybe want to, then there will be a longer delay for those on the list wanting to go now.


crazykate - i wonder if you got gp to refer you and that came up in 4-9 weeks would that be for initial app with consultant to be placed on the list? only thinking this as surely the whole process would have to start again and also the girl told me the waiting list was a year if you were to be moved to the bottom.  


Mrs_B its a hard time, some children can be very nasty! Hope the situation improves soon.


As for routine, suggestions were good, but think some babies will be very happy to go into routine others not. I couldn't have woke jacob up for food, he was a nightmare to feed anyway fighting the bottle all the time and taking and oz here and there and sleeping about 5 mins a day, when he did sleep no way was i gonna wake him to fight all over again. But as bad a routine as he had he has started getting into his grove now - so light for anyone else out there experiencing the same   , i guess maybe because he isn't as sore. We went for chat with creche today and he was all over the other kids. Maria think he's gonna love it definately ready for it, he cant get around the bottom floor of our house on his belly and he's more confident walking letting go on one hand now and kicking everything in sight so think the creche will be more exciting for him.  

Plusone - hope wee charlie is progressing and really hope his reflux is improving, jacob was sore yesterday alot of acid coming up and you know i had forgotten how horrific the cries are, really sounds like a child being tortured or killed, and he was trying to pull the whole face of himself with the pain, so a really feel for you at the mo going through it all every day - if you need to vent or want a chat give me a shout.    

Maria - i would have been up for meeting but going back to work on mon so may not suit but keep me informed anyway!


Hope everyone is doing good!


Velma x


----------



## NCKB

HI LADIES   

My goodness its soooooo quiet on here lately hope everyone is well, Just said id pop in and say HI and see how u all are doing 

Nicola xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hi nicola ya i know its quiet aint ti?hows the bump and dd?wow your time is flying aint it?cant believe this time last year i was about the same time gone as u!its mad how fast time has gone! x


----------



## Jen xx

Hey girlies

How come I've never noticed this thread before??umm too many pages to read thru but thought I'd pop on and say hi!!I'm on my fone so can't see any signatures,anyone due soon??I'm armagh direction too so not a million miles away 

Jenna xx


----------



## wee emma

the ones dealing with appointments and waiting list etc can't see on their system if you've had a baby or if you are stressed. They have to work through lists quickly so that no-one gets left out or left behind.

they have to work through waiting lists to ensure that they flow. if they waited until we were ready it would mess the whole thing up.


----------



## Buffy001

Hi,
I haven't posted on here before.i was very lucky and had a gorgeous baby girl 10wks ago after having ivf.she was 9lb 7 and delivered by forceps and unfortunately i had a 3rd degree tear.i'm still having problems with it and wondered if anyone else had suffered this and how they had recovered from it.at times i feel its never going to improve and its really getting me down.the hospital said i would get an appointment for it to be checked 3months later but i haven't received this yet.
Thanks


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls sorry i haven't been on in an age!!

Buffy congrats on your daughter and sorry can't advise on the tear, hope you feel better soon hun.

Welcome Jen, i'm down in the South but its a great wee thread - if a little quiet these days!!

I hope everyone is well. 

Afm finished up work today at 38+1 and booked in for my section on Wednesday.  I haven't been posting as i've been having a pretty tough time emotionally just dealing with the imminent arrival and the memories of all that happened before we lost our ds.  This baba though has been so well monitored and know that they're probably 100% ok but my ds had a clean bill of health going into delivery only for us to lose him at a month old.  So i hope you can understand where my poor little head is at.  Anyway am delighted to be hopefully welcoming our second child into the world on Wednesday.  

Keep me in your thoughts and prayers.

Ermi


----------



## Jen xx

Hey ermi

God I'm so sorry about ur son,I'm sure ur head is tortured at the min but who can blame u!!if u don't mind me askin,wat happened him?feel free to tell me to mind my own cos I can only imagine wat its like!!I'm sure all will be fine with ur new baby and good luck for wed  xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks for the well wishes Jen, think i might have chatted to you on the nov/dec thread but i haven't posted on that in such a long time as i couldn't keep up with all of the posts!!

My ds has some breathing difficulties when he was born, which everyone put down to some fluid on the lungs as he was a c section delivery as he was breech.  But he didn't get better with oxygen etc in nicu and after 9 days he went for an echocardiogram and they discovered that he had a pulmonary artery sling - basically the artery feeding his lungs was wrapped around his windpipe.  He was transferred to the children's hospital and underwent and angiogram to get a full diagnosis where they discovered as well as the sling he had a long segment complete ring trachael stenosis (an extremely narrow windpipe) and had extra branches off the windpipe into his left lung - all extremely rare conditions, our ds is only the fourth case in the world to have been diagnosed with this suite of conditions.  He had several surgeries to try and alleviate/rectify the problem but unfortunately the damage was too severe and he died in our arms at exactly a month old.  

So as you can imagine Jen its been a very tough time for us, he was conceived via iui - so didn't come too easily and then it took us almost 2 yrs to get pg again as my immune system went bonkers and had to have full immune treatment with ivf.  So while this is a much wanted baby its kinda taken its toll on us too.


----------



## Jen xx

Aww I'm sure it has taken its toll surely,its so shockin,life can be so cruel  although this wee one will obviously never replace ur wee man,it will certainly brighten up ur life a great deal!!I look forward to hearin ur lovely news  xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi and welcome jen & buffy

Ermi never knew your story mrs really should pay more attention to peoples profiles. All my prayers are with you & yours.

Velma in working too but a saturday would suit me

Sophia caught measles! Doc said his 1st case in 20yrs. She was lousy for a good 2 weeks but her wee self again now thank God.

Where is everyone


----------



## Sparty

Hello Ladies

Sorry I've been so busy and have not had a chance to get on. Hope your all well?

Welcome to Jen and Buffy

Marie I'd be up for a wee coffee on a saturday - don't have time during the week with working full-time. Poor Sophia hope she is on the mend

Velma How did the return to work go? Is Jacob still enjoying nursery?

Ermi I can't wait to hear your news - I'm sure your both excited and nervous. Enjoy your ml   

Wee Emma hope your ok chick   

MrsB hope your well?

Plusone how is Charlie doing?

right I away to get ready to go out.. not very often I say that anymore on a Saturday night     
big hugs to all


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all just a quick one from me!
ermitrude all the very best, my prayers are with u missus.im sure ur bubs be fine and this time next week pleasegod u will be smitten with him/her xxxx ur story really broght tesr to my eye.i seen u mentioned parts of it before but that really got to me.u desrve to be happy hun and am so glad u got there, its been a hard road but u did (and i knew u would  )and all the very best xxxx
heya sparty am grand missus and u?hope u enjoyed ur night out!
maria poor sofia hope shes feeling better soon xxxx
welcome jen and buffy!
all the best for impending arival and on the subject of tears i had bad tears with  my last pregnancy but it wouldnt have been as bad as ur describing it!althouhg mine were quite sore for a few weeks i do remember.i got cooling pads in mothercare dont know if they do them anymore it has been so long but it did knumb the area! 
afm the boys doing great flying round in their walkers now noah is mad for pulling at curtains and going for telly!lol
older bolder two doing good as well flying away at school fighting like cats and dogs but sure wouldnt have it any other way!
ladies i hate to be down on this thread but i need to say it.me and dh not been getting on quite good recently.tbh before i got pg i prob put our probs down to the infertility taking its toll on us but obviouly thats not the case anymore as were well past it at this sage.we dont get intimate dont talk anytime i do try and talk his body language suggests im interupting him watching telly.i went out two nights wit my college friends.one like 4 weeks ago and there was a class party other night and i went to it.(i never go out) now some people may have there reservations bout going to parties but i went to a party for like an hour after the club.when he found out that the house i went to was that of a fellas he went off his nut.i went along wit a crowd of 20+ people had  abit of a laugh and all igot the next day was "u have four children u sl** bla bla bla bla. i no i prob shudnt hav gone up till that mornin but i was having fun enjoying myself and the only conclusion i can come to is that it didnt matter whos house it was he just does not want me having fun he wants me at home where he can see me 24/7.its  quite obvious he dont trust me that has been obvious before but i got so caught up in ivf i pushed to the side hopeing that wehn hed seen that id given birth and had his kids he would trust me.i mean if on the rare occasion we go out together and i say im goin dancing(he dont dance) and i go out on the floor he be saying the next day by the way messing but know hes serious "oh ur going out daning to get some male attention" i dunno im at my wits end here.its one thing after another.feel like tearing head out.im thinking of only staying with him for kids but if i do that then maybe things will end up worse.  and if i leave i be the talk of the nation. "that woman cant keep any of her childs fathers,poor kids growing up like that" 
sorry for the rant and i dont want to dampen anyone down thats in good mood but i need to get that out there off my chest.nonne of my friends really bother with me anymore i live so far away from everyone. xxxx
all best and thanks for listening! xxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Sorry have been mia for so long but as you know we were due to welcome our new addition during the week which we did - our second son Ruairí was born on the 16th at 12.40pm by planned c sectionbweighing 8lb 6ozs.  He's just dotie and we're besotted. Unfortunately he has some health issues in that he has a cleft of the soft palate but its quite small and will need surgical repair and follow up with ENT and speech & language therapy.  Also been referred to genetics because its quite rare to have 2 congenital issues without a link, and given all that we've been through with losing our first son that its worth investigating although the ped consultant that looked after ds1 thinks that unfortunately they are isolated incidents and that we've been incredibly unlucky.

So Ruairí will have surgery at about 6 months old to repair the cleft and its just a wait and see after that with regards to speech development etc but they're not expecting any major issues as his gum line and hard palate is completely in tact.  You know its gas really, we weren't upset at the news just dealing with it and getting on with things, the major concern is feeding.  Ruairí can't latch on as the cleft stops the vacum necessary to bf from forming, so i'm expressing away and feeding via a speical bottle with an extra long teat and he's thriving - loving his grub.  So we really couldn't be happier.

Ermi


----------



## Sparty

Ermi - Congratulations to u and DH on Ruairi's birth. So delighted for u pet. Love his name and glad to hear he is thriving. Hope your feeling ok after the section?

MrsB    hope everything works out for u.


----------



## Mrs_B24

congradulations ermi fab news!im sure he is just perfect in every way!as for the speech thing wudnt take any notice of that either noah has a tongue tie he cant stick his tonge past his bottom teeth a congenital condition and was told he may hav not fed right but he did and also were told he prob will hav speech problem but his boisterous personality wont let that stop him x enjoy it goes so fast once hes healthy nd thriving thats main thing 
xxxx


----------



## mccrea74

Ermitrude said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Sorry have been mia for so long but as you know we were due to welcome our new addition during the week which we did - our second son Ruairí was born on the 16th at 12.40pm by planned c sectionbweighing 8lb 6ozs. He's just dotie and we're besotted. Unfortunately he has some health issues in that he has a cleft of the soft palate but its quite small and will need surgical repair and follow up with ENT and speech & language therapy. Also been referred to genetics because its quite rare to have 2 congenital issues without a link, and given all that we've been through with losing our first son that its worth investigating although the ped consultant that looked after ds1 thinks that unfortunately they are isolated incidents and that we've been incredibly unlucky.
> 
> So Ruairí will have surgery at about 6 months old to repair the cleft and its just a wait and see after that with regards to speech development etc but they're not expecting any major issues as his gum line and hard palate is completely in tact. You know its gas really, we weren't upset at the news just dealing with it and getting on with things, the major concern is feeding. Ruairí can't latch on as the cleft stops the vacum necessary to bf from forming, so i'm expressing away and feeding via a speical bottle with an extra long teat and he's thriving - loving his grub. So we really couldn't be happier.
> 
> Ermi


Ermi huge congratulations! Hope you and ruairi are doing well


----------



## Ladyhex

Ermitrude a very big congrats on the new arrival    
Also to all the other lovely yummy mummies and there new arrivals


----------



## Velma

Hi girls
sorry haven't been on much back at work now and the wee man has been sick a couple of times  so just a bit hectic!
Ermi fantastic news huni i know you have a had tough time of it i hope the wee man does well for you and all the surgery goes well! 

Sparty how's the job going still liking it?

Mrsb i hope things improve for you remember it can be a stressful time you have young kids and two other kids so a busy house perhaps you can get a few nights out together in next while and try and remember why you are together! 

Maria maybe we could sort out a sat   im sure you were worried when sofa got measels hope she is much better now! 

Velma  x


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Ermi. What a beautiful name & hope everything works out with Ruaris op but isnt it great he's feeding well.

Mrs B give things a bit of time. twins definately a lot of pressure. Have felt like telling dh to shove off on a few occasions myself. Dont mean to trivialise wot ur going thru but things might settle once kids get bit bigger  

Right Belfast girls wot about Saturday 10th December for a wee meet. We'll have to wear flowers in  our lapels to spot one another


----------



## Fi84

hey Girls, 
havent been posting for a while but have been reading up - hope everyone is keeping well!!

My wee man is 3 weeks old and is a nitemare to get his wind up - does anyone have any tips I have tried infacol which seems to have oposite effect on him and the doc gave him gaviscon which was great for a few days and now i think he is used to it - 

fi xx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls. A big congratulations to all new mums and babies!  I have been lurking but not posting. Just thought I'd let you know I'm PUPO as of today!  We have only told close friends and family. Two good grade 8 cell transfered!  Hoping for a little bother or sister for Zara!  Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Velma

Maria sorry can't do 10th would 3rd work?

Fi some people find putting them over shoulder or lying them on left side etc my wee man has silent reflux and wind was a total killer no matter what you did and you could wind all day still couldn't get it out! So just keep and eye on how things are and if there are feeding sleeping settling and crying problems! Hopefully tho its just gonna take him a while to settle and get a little stronger and he Will be right as rain!  oh also baby massage might help??

Loopy here's hoping huni! Hope yours get bit of rest next couple of weeks! Good luck! 

Velma x


----------



## Velma

Fi also forgot to say congratulations on your little bundle 

Sparty j loving the creche  how's miss meabh doing?  Look forward  to catching up with you pair soon!

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats fi84!sorry cant be of an help re wind. only what velma sed really.hope he settles for u soon hun x
loopybud congrats on being pupo hun! xxxx heres hoping for a little bro or sis for zara1 was it fresh cycle or fet? x


----------



## Mrs_B24

i only just realised now it had to be fresh cylce loopybud !i answered my own q!anyways rest up nd enjoy x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies its only now im getting a chance (first in weeks to log on ) and say hello and appologise for being neglectful of you all but I have been thinking about you all and wondering how everyone is doing... you lot are never far from my heart ..... 

Im hopin gmyh update will explain my absence....

Olivia seems more settled this week - we have had a bit of a rough few weeks being in and out of hospital (6 days being the longest in one go which we were in) - poor wee mite has severe reflux and they started by simply thickening her milk with carobel, that wasnt enough as she was in such pain it seemed at times she wanted to escape her own body. Then they put her on 10mg daily of omeprazole and changed her milk to Nutramigen AA, then upped dose to 20mg a day omeprazole.

Whilst in hospital they discovered she had delayed gastric emptying and since has been on domperidone (motilium) before every feed which seems to have really helped the projectile vomitting issue. Apparently this can go hand in hand with reflux and serves to increase the severity of reflux and HOPEFULLY it will be somehting she will grow out of as her system matures. 

She discharge started suffering badly with trapped wind and trumped for England ALL day - DH wanted to plumb her into the house heating system as she bottom burped so much! The consultant is lovely and wants to see her every fortnight as she is determined to help her. She describes Olivia as a 'tricky baby' as its just trial and error to get her sorted and I have to be prepared that it just might take nothing more than TIME. Last week took her off omprazole (was on an adults dose) to see if that relieved her wind issues and when it didnt they  changed her milk again to Neocate. Its a super dooper hypoallergenic milk. They dont think she has allergy to food as she hasnt had runny dirty nappys and is putting on weight well but some other factors suggest she might have including the vomit, wind and cronic congestion. So now ruling out dietry contributions by putting her on Neocate. I have to say she seems more comfortable and although still trumping lots its not bothering her as much. So far only 2 vomits in 11 days instead of 2 a day! fingers crossed we are starting to get on top of things a bit which means I will have a little more time for you ladies xoxo


----------



## mariabelfast

BJP really hope that the medics are starting to get on top of things with Olivia. must be so upsetting for you & her  

Fi have you tried different brands of bottles. i found Dr |Browns were quite good at alleviating colicky symptoms.

Have everything crossed for you Loopybud  

Im working 3rd Velma, xmas fair in school. Maybe jan is a safer bet always mental in the run up to xmas

James has taken a few wee steps, totally class!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Fi - im using tommy tippee anti colic bottles for Olivia and have now just started trying out Dr Browns bottles as well as they both work on the same principle. Tummy massage helps, bike legs really gets the trumps out, im also using infacol but dying to get my hand on biogaia probiotic drops but i cant find them stocked anywhere :-(


----------



## Fi84

Thanks Girls for the advice 
BJP when you say bike legs i take it you mean circling the legs - sorry i am new to all this and would try anything - what drops are they have yu been recommended them - have you tried colief?/  Hope Olivia is doing okay!!!

Fi xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

i havent tried colief as Olivia is on hypoallergenic milk and from what i believe colief is to help break down lactose and Olivias milk has no lactose to break down. I would give it a go though. 

I did a bit of reseach on little refluxers forum as Olivia is bad with reflux and found some ladies swore by drops with probiotic in them called biogaia. if you google biogaia holland and barrett you will see the research about reduced crying times compared to infacol. Its quite spectacular. If I find anywhere that sells them I will let you know so please do so for me if you go looking for them lol. 

if its bottom end trapped wind...then Yes circle babies legs like baby would if riding a bike. Also id you push thighs gently but firmly up into tummy (both at same time) and then straighten out again.. that helps olivia shift wind. A trick for tummy rubbing is ALWAYS rub in a clockwise direction as this is the direction the bowel moves in. if you cup your hand over babies belly button right across tummy then rotate your hand clockwise whilst keeping your hand on babies tummy that will help as well. There is nothing more distressing seeing their wee faces crumble in pain with wind and you cant do anything for them is there?


----------



## Fi84

Oh i know BJP you would just take all the pain for them - 
I will look in the drops and off course if i find them i will let you know - 
I will try the tummy masage
Thanks for all your help

Fi xx


----------



## Velma

BJP - My heart goes out to you! We have so been there and medication similar to you to no avail (carobel, domperidone, 20mg omeprazole, neocate). Although with us it was severe silent reflux so not much vomiting although at times i wish there was as it was killing him. I have to say things do get better but it is such a long journey we still have cycles of it at 11 months although so more manageable - tiny in comparison to the beginning. So it's definately good for you to know it could be a while, so many people told me their child was like that and after 3 months or solids it will be gone, unfortunately not. It can be a huge endurance fire fighting constantly, having no routine, having difficulties feeding at every go, screaming a high percentage of your day, arching backs and refusing to be put down, winding constantly to no avail, not sleeping, grunting with problem bowels most of the day etc but if you have come this far you are stronger than you think and gradually improvements will kick in and you will start to see your child's actual personality bit by bit and it will all be worth it   . The trapped wind is horrendous and when the cycle kicks in that is still a big problem.


Maria - well done james    Jan sounds good for meet!!


Fi - hope things are going a bit better - dr browns bottles didn't help us but may help many others so worth a go! 


Mrs_B - hope you are doing ok hun   
Hope everyone else is doing good! Sparty - you still liking the job? 


Oh i wrote to Royal to say that i wanted a review app in relation to the letter asking me to go ahead or get taken off list. Well they contacted me to say that they don't do reviews?? thought that was weird in the end tho they aren't doing any treatments dec or jan so said it wouldn't be til mar. So have decided to go ahead - wondering anyone else on here in same position?


Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Hey Velma - all good with us, job is going well. How is Jacob doing? Have you settled back into work? It won't be long until March, will this be your NHS go?

BJP Hope things improve soon for Olivia

Marie how cute that James has started walking. Maebh is crawling and loving the new freedom   

Loopybud      fingers crossed for you

Ermi how is Ruairi? Hope your doing ok

MrsB how are things with u?

Can't believe its less than 3 weeks until Christmas, have most of my shopping done. Taking Thursday and Friday off so really looking forward to a wee short week at work and spending a few days with Maebh. 

Hello to all..


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Sorry for lack of personals.  Started to bleed to-night at work.  Came home and done a clear blue digital, and it very clearly stated 'not pregnant'.  Suspose we'd have been too lucky to get 2 BFP's.  We were so blessed that it worked first time around.  Don't know what our plan of attack is now.  It'd have to be a fresh cycle, and at £4000 we'd be scrimping and saving again.  We definately don't want to get into debt.  Really disappointed.


----------



## Velma

Hey Sparty - thats good about the job - any chance of it being extended? Settling back into work well and Jacob sleeping great when alls good    Oh i know March will be here in no time - We had our NHS go so paying next time but we have frosties so think that is less? Currently getting my hormone levels checked no sure if that will show anything or not but worth a look i guess. Hard to believe wee Maebh is crawling now, it is great freedom though, we thought Jacob was gonna walk really early before he was crawling but then discovered the crawling and loves it, he's too cautious to walk on his own so just cruising and holding one hand to walk at mo. Have a lovely short week - oh you put me to shame haven't that much organised and have to sort a birthday too   so thinking of making a cake - any helpful time send them on!!


Loopy - So sorry to hear the news!! I'm sure you are upset, Give zara a big hug and remember it worked before so hopefully next time hun   I know it's alot of money hopefully you will be able to get it together for another go soon! In the meantime indulge in some quality time with Zara and think some extra one on one time for her!



How's everyone else doing?


Velma x


----------



## mariabelfast

Really feel for you Loopy, know what a failed cycle feels like. As Sparty says its worked once so you know your body can do it but I can totally understand the financial strain IVF especially ICSI can bring. Give yourself time to recover mentally and physically before you start thinking of the next step. Give Zara the best crimbo and an extra big hug.

Infertility really is the poor cousin in the medical world. RVH doesnt do cycles in Dec & jan whata joke!! Forcing people to have treatment when they could freeze them on the list & only giving 1 cycle. Not at all fair that you ladies have to make such difficult decisions and sacrifices in the treatment of a medical condition, cos thats what infertility is.

My brothers anniversary yesterday but the day went ok. Went for a meal with mummy and daddy & the rest of the family. Actually had a few laughs and shared some nice memories. You never forget but time is definately a healer and while we're here you gotta live it to the full


----------



## plusone

Bjp I feel for you i am having a horrendous time but silent reflux.  He now refuses to suck a bottle so every feed is force fed.  The docs have little options with him as he had NEC where part of his bowel died due to premmie and when the used carobel in the nicu he took it so most symptom relievers will not work for him or be too dangerous to try.  he is on zantac/ranitidine and gaviscon gets infacol or dentinox for wind.  But my biggest thing is the refusal to feed!  This is made harder by dd having just had major heart surgery and constant trips to hospital with her since she was discharged.  So when I need him to feed I need him to do so we can either leave house/or get home from hospital.. I have no help during the week though sister around at weekend.  I hope he just gets over it soon!  though I am sure he wont.  My dd has horrendous reflux but vomited every feed though a health visitor showed me really although it looked like her whole bottle it really wasnt by throwing 20mls of water over my lamiate floor.  It looked like 150ml to me but was only 20. though the health visitor this time is only concerned with weight gain and as Charlie continues to gain with me tearing my hair out and force feeding they really do not care ARGH!!!  I hope olivia improves with her meds.  

Maria Hugs it is a hard time of the year I know with losing dh christmas will be tough

Velma Glad jacob doing well Hope all goes well next year

Loopybud hugs to you

Sparty Christmas sure is flying toward us but like yourself i am organised had to be with dd in hospital

Not on much as life just too insane at mo.  but love to you all and Happy christmas!


----------



## Cate1976

It's going to take me a while to get caught up so apologies for lack of personals.

Congratulations to all the new mums and recent BFP's.

Ermitrude: So pleased for you on Ruairí's birth, hope that the op to repair his cleft goes well.

Plusone: Praying for you this first Christmas without your DH. How is DD coping? Hope her recovery from heart op continues to go well.

loopy:   to you, hope you're able to save for another go if you decide that it's the right thing to do.

Mrs_B24: Beyond words at your news,   and   for you and your children.

Sparty: Congrats on the job, what will you be doing?

News on me is that life is incredibly busy, any time online is usually on ********. Hannah & Sian are thriving, they were 2 on 1st December, we did similar to last year by having open house on the day of their birthday, a few friends from church came in and my parents were over for it as well with their dog Muffy (very friendly Welsh Border Collie). Big news on me is that I'm also studying. Over the summer I was thinking about what jobs I could do with the qualifications I've got so did some research into jobs around office work but also thinking about what else I could do adding in Sage Payroll. I thought about accounting and researched what qualifications are needed and luckily South West College does a course here in Omagh. I'm doing the Accounting Technicians Ireland Level 5 Diploma in Accounting. The academic bit will be done over 2 years but the work experience (which I'll be getting sorted in the new year) will take longer, hopefully I'll have the full qualification in summer 2014, 2015 at the latest. While doing the course I can apply for Trainee Accounting Technicians posts but I haven't seen any yet, or rather any that I could get to without a car although I did talk to Dad when he was over about maybe if I get a job, getting a scooter as a temporary measure until I could save enough money to get a car.

In case I don't get on till after, Merry Christmas, hope   is good to everyone.

I will try to get on once a week to keep up to date with everyone.


----------



## Velma

Hey Guys,


Sorry been a bit MIA, was a busy christmas and new year with the wee man turning 1. We had a great time   


Happy new year everyone?? Hopefully its a good one for everyone!  


Plusone - So sorry only getting back now!! I really sympathise honey - it is so stressful and people don't understand til your in the situation! Jake fought every feed for me too - which meant i was continually feeding throughout the day and when i was out, unfortunately you may just have to give what he takes and keep topping up. I know that is a bit of a nightmare with another child and firefighting all the time. To be honest the carobel and the losec didn't work for us, so dont feel that these are definate solutions and you cant try them. Sounds like things are mental what with your daughter being very sick, did you have any help over christmas? and is there any help for you generally? Is your wee man nearly ready for solids? i would really recommend this what it gave me was time between feeds you might find this too - based on my experience the silent reflux will remain but gradually improve - Jake still gets cycles of it now but less severe and less frequency. Where abouts are you living? If in Belfast and if you want some company/help/comparison let me know! In the meantime remember you are doing great, and any comfort for him is all you can provide.    


Velma x


----------



## Jen xx

Hey

I just noticed ur post about carabel!can I ask why u had to use it?my wee woman has had chokin episodes since she was born,it was put down to her bein mucusy,she never actually threw up but u could hear it in her throat,the first time it happened was day after she was born and she was takin to resus,its happened almost daily since if she's laid on her back but was never extreme,that was until tues nite when she started chokin,stopped breathin and passed out!!I actually thought I'd lost her  I literally battered her to get her round again and only for the girl I spoke to when I rang ambulance I think I'd have lost the Plot!the scary thing is,if it had of happened in middle of nite then it wouldve been a different outcome cos although she was chokin,she never made a sound!scariest time of my life!!anyway the paeds gave me carabel for her cos they said she regurgitates her milk cos its too liquidy and so far havin it thickened seems to be doin the trick but I'm wonderin could there be another reason she's bringin the milk up,like I said,she doesn't bring it up and out,just to her throat and it only ever happens when she is on her back,we don't lie her on back anymore unless changin her nappy!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Velma

Hi Jen,


The carobel is to thicken the milk so that it doesn't repeat up the oesophagus, therefore reducing the burning or puking. The fact that it is coming back up to her throat means that it is repeating  on her so it might help the food stay down. Lying on the back tends to be worse for reflux babies. Although we never experienced the choking that you are experiencing a very scary experience, i hope things improve for you!


Velma x


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi all,
everybody must be up to their eyes.
Plusone hope your 1st christmas without dh wasnt too horrendous. Suppose you always have to put on a brave face for the kids. Sounds like you could do with a bit of practical support. have you thought about surestart or tinylife? I'd a tinylife volunteer for a few months was a godsend at the time.
Big hugs to all the babies suffering colic/reflux & their mummies! Just remember it will end with spoon feeding.
DH in for spinal surgery next week..dreading it. He'll be off work for 5 months. Love him to bits but the thought of looking after kids & him is stressing me out already
How are all the new year diets going? Mine lasted till a pepperoni pizza called to me last Friday. Theres always next year


----------



## Velma

Hey Maria sounds like things are gonna be quite stressful have you any family that could help during that time? Apart from that all you can Do is you best so less important things will just have to wait or you will run yourself into ground!

Hope the op goes well will be thinking of yis !

Velma x


----------



## NCKB

hi girls - havent been on in sooo long but just wanted to post for those who know me - i gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on the 7th march at 3.02pm, her name is Millie is weighed a very heathy 9lb 2ozs.... 
hope u are all keeping well, 
love nicola xxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats NCKB !!!!! i was wondering where u got to!fab name how is bobbi mai and ur dh? enjoy ur new bundle!
i only mentioned u the other day on the cc thread!couldnt remember u name but remembered ur dd!
restt up and enjoy xxxxx


----------



## Velma

NCKB - It was me Mrs_B was chatting about you too. Sorry only getting back now honey!! But fab news on baby Millie i hope you both are doing great and that Bobbi is loving her wee sis. Congratulations!!!!  


Velma x


----------



## mariabelfast

NCKB massive congratulations . You're a proper wee family now & the dh is well outnumbered  
Mrs B24 your children look beautiful. Sorry to read about your husband. Hope I wasn't brash when I said to you before about giving it time. Just meant dh & I had difficult time till twins settled. Hope you're getting plenty of support  
Cate glad to hear you sounding more content.
Velma WOOOOOW!!!! Bet you're floating on air. Our bodies are strange & wonderful things.
My 2 are walking.,sorry running everywhere & Sophia never shuts up. DH is recovering great. Looking forward to getting a day to myself again. Some serious grey roots showing thru!
Hope everyone else keeping well,
Maria


----------



## Velma

Maria - So sorry am only responding to this now!! Thanks a mil - still in disbelief!!


So glad to hear your DH is doing alot better !! Your probably ready for a wee holiday now   


Sounds like the James and Sophia are into everything now and there's no stopping them! Is James still so laid back ?


Jacob's on his feet too and is loving getting to walk outside and explore   


Hope all is going well for everyone else!!




Velma x


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls 
How are all the mums and mums to be keeping, sorry havent been on in a while but always lurking - hoping everyone getting on well!!
My wee man is 5 & 1/2 months now time really flies and glad to say the colic has settled really well  
Now to start looking into childcare etc going back to work in August   - any tips on how to get my wee man settled in would be great!

Fi xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls I too have been MIA for far too long


Firstly congrats nckb on Millie.

Wowsers Velma to that natural bfp - you must be thrilled.

I hope everyone else is well.

Life is very busy for us. Ruairí also has silent reflux but thankfully zantac syrup and solid good have really helped. Not long now till his palate repair op - dreading being back in the hospital where ds1 died, so hope our,stay will be short. Have,an appt with clinic on the 30th, thinking of going again in July/Aug as have very low amh and getting old!! few issues to discuss first as met with geneticist on account of having two children with congenital issues. So we'll see.

Anyway hope to get on a,bit more often.

Ermi


----------



## Fi84

Ermi, 

Hope wee Ruairi is okay and best of luck to you back on the rollercoaster 

x


----------



## Velma

Hi Ermi - Lovely to hear from you - Yeah we are thrilled being a bit cautious at mo as i have had some bleeding etc - but saw wee heart today - so very reassuring!! Sorry to hear your wee man has silent reflux - its a rough ride hun but so glad that meds and solids are making a good impact for you. I found the bigger my wee man got and the more active the better. Good luck for his wee op i hope everything goes perfect for him!     I know its hard to go back but i'm sure if you think back you wouldnt have thought you would have Ruairi now so stay positive. Will be thinking of yis!   All the best for going again  


Fi glad to hear your wee man have been overcoming his issues with colic etc makes for a happier child    My wee man settled brilliantly in creche, i dont have many ideas on doing things well though, what i did was not get emotional about it, be really excited and upbeat going in and even looking at things with him while there. Your wee man will probably around same age as mine when he went in, my mine was dying for the company and was so active he was getting bored at home. I suppose maybe you you could meet up with friends and their young ones in the run up get him used to some other faces? I'm sure he will be fine hun.

Velma x


----------



## Fi84

Ah thanks Velma, 
Big congradulations to you - lovely to hear of natural one 
xx


----------



## NCKB

hi girls = so sorry only replying now.. life a bit hectic with the two lil ladies i never get a min... but love every bit of it    
millie is doing great she is 7 wks old now and getting so big already, bobbi-mae is a bit put out by her lil sis but it was expected as she is only a baby herself - i cant work out if she loves or hates her ha ha 
mrs.b im soo sorry to hear about you and ur hubby, hope u and the kiddies are doing ok xxx things can get sooo tough with babies cant it - it really tests a relationship    
velma - WOWWWW congrats on the bfp... well done u    so happy for you xx
ermi = best of luck with ruairi's op - please god ur stay at the hosp wont be for long xxx
fi - oh the thoughts of goin back to work is awful isnt it.. who will mind the lil man for you.. my mam minded bobbi mae when i went back last time and has offered to take the two now when i go back in sept i will only be working about 3 days per week so it wont be that bad, but i really dont want to leave the two of them    just take it day by day and he will be fine,  i found bobbi mae really came on in leaps and bounds when i went back to work, she used to be very very clingy to me i couldnt walk out of the room and she would scream for me but when i went back to work i really do think it helped her coz she is great now and is a right little chatter box and loves being around other children (well apart from her lil sis ha ha ) 
must go Millie waking for a feed.. the joys of motherhood xxxxxxxxx
hope ur all keeping well xxxxxxx  big hi to anyone lurking


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi all
great to hear that the babies are starting to win the old battle with colic. Its a NIGHTMARE!
No real tips as such for settling into creche Fi other than dont hang around too long when you do drop off. Stood at the bottom of the stairs listening out for my two cos James was a bit clingy. All crying stopped after a few minutes & now when i go to collect them he runs off.
Best of luck for getting back on the rollercoaster Ermi. Think its nearly worse when you know what to expect.
Velma have everything crossed that all is going well for you.
How you finding two NCKB? Double the trouble but double the fun am I right?
Hope all you lurkers are keeping well,
Maria


----------



## shazd

Celebration at Parliament Buildings:​Help mark 25 years of IVF in the Regional Fertility Centre (RFC), Belfast!​​​*The prestigious surroundings of Parliament Buildings, Belfast will host a very special birthday party next month as it welcomes those whose lives have been changed by In Vitro Fertilisation (IVF) treatment.*

The Regional Fertility Centre and Infertility Network UK (I N UK) are hosting the birthday party to mark 25 years of IVF treatment at the Belfast clinic. Since 1987, more than 3000 babies have been born through IVF treatment at the clinic and these children  many of whom are now young adults  and their families will be welcomed to Parliament Buildings on Saturday, 16 June at 12noon. 

Said Sharon Davidson, I N UKs Regional Organiser for Northern Ireland: We are absolutely delighted to be having this very special celebration at Stormont. This is a very important day for everyone who has a connection with IVF treatment and we want to bring these families and the health professionals together to mark the occasion.

A party is not a party without guests. We want to spread the word and welcome couples who have been affected by fertility issues, and any children who have been born as a result of IVF. This will be a fun day out; its free of charge, so please come along.

The agenda for the day includes:
Sandwich lunch on arrival

 Planting of a celebration tree
 Guided tour of Parliament Buildings
 Puppetry and circus show

Booking lines for the event open on Wednesday 16th May until Wednesday 6th June by calling Freephone 0800 008 7464.

I N UK leads the campaign for fair and equitable access to NHS funded treatment.
For more information visit the national charitys website at www.infertilitynetworkuk.com or call
*0800 008 7464*

Ends 
For more information contact:

*Sharon Davidson *
Sharon Davidson
Regional Organiser for N. Ireland Infertility Network UK (I N UK), More To Life (MTL) and ACeBabes 
Tel: 02890 825677
Mobile: 07837 987562 

[email protected]

Infertility Network UK and More To Life, Charter House, 43 St. Leonards Road, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex. TN40 1JA
Charity Registration No. 1099960

/links


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies its been over a yr since iv been on if not 2 yrs how r we all doin?


----------



## mondonn05

Hi girls!

I am due in just over 5 weeks and I have been trying to decide whether I would want to make use of the mid-wifery led unit in Craigavon if I were a candidate come that time. So I was wondering if anyone has had experience with the MLU or the ordinary labour ward that would care to give me your thoughts and opinions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi girls i havent been on here in ages its lovely to read about some of you oldies lol.  Well my little munckins are four and i cant believe it but they are starting primary school in Sep doesnt feel that long ago since i was posting their arrival on here. They are great kids have their moments like all kids.  We are off to center parcs next week and im so looking forward to the holiday.  
Its funny you forget about about the pain of infertility and wanting a baby and what you went through now you have your little ones but looking back and reading on here it brings it all straight back to me.x
Never give up hope to pop on from time to time its was after all FF friends that helped me through ivf and pregnancy 
i updated my montage feel free to browse


----------



## wee emma

i think this page deserves a bump.


----------



## Sparty

Hey girlies how r we all.. 
Love the bump wee Emma. Have u a date for your 1st scan?


----------



## wee emma

17th september. Nerves are away with the fairies


----------



## Sparty

Wee Emma its really hard waiting for that 1st scan but hang in there


----------



## wee emma

am getting better, with every day that passes I feel a little bit more confident that we'll reach scan day


----------



## mariabelfast

Hello emma i remember you from when i went through my first 2 attempts as were cycling together. Fab to hear your wish has come true. All the best for the 17th


----------



## mollycat

Hiya Emma, looking forward to your updates on here! Congratulations babes Xx

Hi Marie, Sparty, lgs & Sunny, hope everything is well with you all...

Mondonn any news hun??


----------



## Sparty

Hi Molly how r u?
Velma how r u keeping - when is number 2 due?
Wee Emma hope ur doing well?  - have u any more scans soon?
Sunny have the little ones settled into school?
Lgs hope ur well?

Hello to anyone else lurking.. I'm terrible for doing it & not posting so much anymore!

Well girls I've some news - I'm joining the lucky few who managed to get a natural bfp after tx.. Never thought I'd type those words - lol. We r still a bit shocked but totally delighted - edd 10/05/13


----------



## wee emma

Oh wow sparty, amazing    I just love reading about natural bfp's. congratulations    


I had my 10 week today, nearly had a heart attack when he couldn't see a heartbeat but with a bit of wiggling he found it. My reaction caused him to ask me if I knew French lol


----------



## Sparty

Thanks Emma. Still cant believe it after all the tx & effort it took to get M that we would ever have a natural pg. Omg I'd be the same.. Lol, it's heart stopping waiting until they find that little heartbeat.. So glad it's all going well. I'm waiting to hear when I'll have my 1st scan..no wee extra scan at 7weeks with this little one. Did think of going private for one but DH wants to wait until the 12 week one..


----------



## Velma

Wee Emma so glad you heard the wee heart beat! Know its been a hard time of late but i hope the rest of the pregnancy goes great!

Sparty fantastic news totally delighted for you it is such a shock and so unbelievable but really possible when you read how much of it has happened on here of late !  wishing you a great pregnancy wee maebh will be delighted with another wee monkey round the house !

Im due in 7 weeks so not long to go 

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Velma can't believe you only have 7 weeks left. It will be lovely for Jacob to have a wee sibling. Such a nice gap in their ages. Did u find out if its team   or  ? Don't think I'll ask this time either it was such a nice surprise with Maebh, although part of me would really like to know! It's so fab to see so many natural BFPs on here.. Funny though as I didn't expect it.. We just thought we needed to try for a bit while saving for one go and that would have finished us with tx..thank god it wasn't needed.


----------



## Velma

Hey Sparty - Didn't find out - would love to know in ways but want the surprise and to be honest wouldn't mind either way!! Yeah it's mad only 7 weeks - ive decisions to make re vbac or section now - so a bit over the place with that! We were like you no expectations - totally outta the blue didn't think i was i just felt really weird and done test to rule it out as that was the period i was waiting on to start treatment. Strange how things can happen - but i hope many others on here experience it! I hope you are keeping well - how many weeks do you think you are so far?


Velma x


----------



## wee emma

Thanks    we're so pleased but I'm finding it soooo hard to settle. 

So, describe to me how you felt when you discovered you were naturally pregnant   


I can't imagine how exciting that must've been.


----------



## NCKB

hi girls,. 
some of you may remember from the other thread but that seems to be gone now so im an oldie ha ha
sparty many congrats on that natural BFP!!! what wonderful news hope ur pregnancy goes ok for you xx 
velma cant believe your due in 7 weeks, that flew by...
well the reason im loggin on is to share my news to..... ive just got ano natutral SHOCK bfp........ i really cant believe it...  im only 5 wks so its still very early....


----------



## cMac

This has turned into the best thread ever for natural bfps!!

Sparty, delighted for you!!  Really wonderful news, hope the time goes in really quickly until your scan. It is the most amazing thing after all we have have been through to conceive naturally.  You, me and Velma were pregnant togther on this thread and now all 3 of us are expecting little miracles together again    Ours happened exactly like Velma described, I was waiting for my period to arrive to start treatment and I thought ' Hold on, I feel like I'm pregnant!' and lo and behold! I have just under 3 weeks to go and can't wait, it def takes more energy second time round    I have section booked this time so hoping for a nice calm, no drama delivery.

Congratulations NCKB, such a lovely surprise, and a great age gap as well!!!!

Wee Emma, I have been lurking but I haven't congratulated you yet, congratulations!!  You have had quite a journey.


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls I haven't been on in such a long time - its wonderful to see all the natural bfps!!

Huge congrats to Velma, Sparty, NCKB and Cmac - am delighted for each and every one of you.

But my greatest heartfelt congrats go to you Wee Emma, honey you've been on such a long journey but it looks like pg its finally your time.  So delighted that all is looking well so far for you pet.

Afm I'm only just back at work after almost 11 months off on mat leave.  We're lucky down south we get 6 months paid mat leave then upto 16 weeks unpaid, if you can afford it.  I took a combination of unpaid and carried over holidays and returned to work last Thursday.  Ds2 is 10 and a half months and after a rockyish start with his cleft palate he is flying it now.

We did a cycle in August but unfortunately was a bfn, did it without steroids as was afraid of another cleft palate but obviously need them for a sticky bfp so my doc is looking into alternatives for me.  So all going well we'll give it one last shot after christmas.  Bank account is seriously depleated after 5 ivfs and getting too old for this mullarky too!!!

Take care all

Ermi


----------



## Sparty

Thank u cmac, nckb and ermi
Cmac hope you are keeping well - not long now
Ermi good luck with the last try. Glad to hear the lo is doing well and hope your settling back into work ok?
Congrats nckb - the natural BFPs are really adding up on here. Have u a edd?
Velma so lovely to bump into last wknd. xx
Wee Emma how are u?


Afm all good here - scan date on 24/10 can't wait


----------



## wee emma

Oh this is such an exciting thread, quite contagious   


Thank you very much ermintrude and cmac, it has been long, I've got everything crossed that we'll get to the end   
You aren't too old! (Ahem  )


Congratulations nckb, how amazing. You must be ecstatic   


We've reached the 12 week point, don't have another scan until Christmas (am going cold turkey, eek!). Am thinking of getting a Doppler, any of you get one? DH thinks it might be too stressful if we can't find a heartbeat but I think if we could, it would be really reassuring.


----------



## Velma

NCKB - Fab news huni! Congrats - What age will your wee ones be when this one is born - you will definately have your hands full - be well worth it   


Cmac not long now huni!! I think i'm gonna try naturally provided all goes to plan so who knows when little one will arrive. All the best and looking forward to hearing your news!  


Ermi - so glad to hear your wee man is doing great - such a lovely age and many great developments ahead    Sorry to hear treatment didnt work this year - keep the faith tho huni - and based on the experience on here you never know!  


Sparty - bet you cant wait for the scan now    will be fab!! So lovely to have seen you hope yis had a lovely weekend and hope your feeling well!


Only 2 more weeks of work for me now - getting excited!  


Velma x


----------



## shaz2

Hi ladies any of the ole gang still here? I'm an oldy now haven't been on in 2 years  how's everyone been??


----------



## NCKB

hi girls sorry havent had the chance to log back on - thanks for all your well wishes, im just reading back and i cant believe all the natural bfp's on here - its fantastic and im so happy for everyone 
wee emma i rememeber you from couple yrs back and u had such a journey am so happy u've reached ur 12 weeks point im  sure baba is well snuggled in there so enjoy the rest of the journey    if thats possible ha ha - i think we should be scanned every week to keep our minds at ease..
sparty congrats to u - am delighted for you 
shaz yeh im an oldie too so i remember you, think our lil ones are in or around the same age think we cycled together in 2009/10    
im 7 weeks now and look about 6 months ha i am as sick as a dog    but cannot stop eating but i knew i wud be as i was bad on my other 2 aswell, m tryin to wear baggy clothes as im quite small and i havent told anyone yet so im leaving my coat on in my mams etc ha ha im sure she thinks ive lost it    i havent even gone back to work after my maternity leave with Millie - im due back the 12 nov, im dreading tellin my boss im sure she will not be impressed...  velma, bobbi-mae is 2ys4 months now and Millie is 7 and a half months..... i will have my hands full if everything goes ok with this baba, my edd is 13th june 2013 thats going by my lmp date, i havent been to doc or rang hosp yet i think im still in shock.......


----------



## confused123

Hi to everyone recognise a couple of names from current cycle thread    

To cut a long story short ttc 5 years 3 miscarriage and 2 Icsi.  Now pregnant naturally and have my booking in appointment tomorrow.  Have had bleeding the whole way through but 2 previous scans were ok.  It has been 5 weeks since last one and I am über nervous so grateful and terrified.  Praying that this is real and wondering does it ever sink in that it might be real


----------



## shaz2

NCKB helloooo omg!!! Cany believe ur having ur 3rd that's fantastic, yeah r baby's were all round same time, A is 2.7 years  and F is 8.5mths, we sure did cycle together  how u been? How's the baby's? 
Xxx


----------



## shaz2

Confused sorry didn't see your post there hun, fingers a crossed all will be good tomorrow and if it's any help I bled with both my girls so try not to panic xx good luck xx


----------



## confused123

Had scan all good 14 weeks.  Sometimes life surprises you am still in a sort of denial


----------



## NCKB

confused - congrats delighted for you, great to hear everything ok with the lil baba xx
hi shaz - yeh we cycled back in 2009 seems like sooooooo long ago doesnt it.. i didnt know u had ano baby since congrats hun, just read ur stats and ur 2nd baby was due just after my Millie, she was born 7th march.. u had ur lil one early did you 
i know i cannot believe after all we have been tru that im sittin here saying im preg on no 3      im still in shock... never thought in my life id be sayin that... 
if anyone is in contact with ano oldie "lmk" let her know my news im sure she will be just as shocked ha ha...


----------



## wee emma

Congratulations confused and NCKB    what great news. 


Well guess what ejit bought herself a Doppler then couldn't find a heartbeat. I never learn. After some panic I think I did find it, though then I had myself convinced it was my own I could hear.   


I'm the same confused, I'm in denial too. Just feels so surreal.


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee Emma I bought one too at that stage and couldn't find it till after 14 weeks and I found it right at the bikini line and pushing down behind the bone if you now what I mean.  Put the Doppler on ur chest and you will no the difference ....I always did this before checking for bubs heart beat xxx


P.s silly billy for trying so early lol


----------



## wee emma

Need a kickin, ladyhex   


I called into talk to a midwife earlier, she checked babby and all is fine. Phew. Might sell the bloody thing lol (Doppler, not baby   ).


----------



## cMac

Our little daughter Evie arived safely on Monday morning at a healthy 8 lbs 1 oz and we are both great. Her one and a half year old big brother isn't to sure yet about having to share the limelight!


----------



## Ermitrude

Huge congrats Cmac and welcome to the world baby Evie (beautiful name btw).  Glad all is well.x


----------



## Velma

Congrats cmac so glad all went well! In time they will be thick as theives 

Wee Emma i borrowed a friends dopler thought it was useless really could never find heart beat think your mind is more at rest not searching for a heart beat to be honest! I was much happier when i gave it back! It would be fine if you were guaranteed to find it and therefore knew for certain! Hope you start to enjoy it all a bit more soon especially when movement kicks in! 

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me popping on here.  I've been on and off the Ireland board for a number of years now and I recognise many of the names on this thread - I can't believe how many natural BFPs there is here!  That's great news. 
Congrats cmac on little Evie - she was a great size!  
Wee Emma, I was sooooo tempted to get a doppler but glad I didn't now as it would've freaked me out.
I'm just over 18 weeks pregnant - still can't actually believe it after all this time and it's so hard to sink in.  I was originally having twins but one of them stopped growing at 11 weeks. Needless to say we were devastated but just feel so grateful now that this little one is doing well.  Have my 20 week scan on 13th and can't wait - did any of you girls find out the gender?  I'm really, really tempted  - what are your thoughts on this?
Hope you're all having a good Friday night x


----------



## Velma

Hey tes great news huni Congrats! Oysters been a hard time for you but this wee one is a fighter all best with big scan how exciting  i didn't find out on either this time round would like to know nut love feeling of guessing and wondering and getting lovely surprise at the end! I guess its just personal preference some people maybe like to be very organised maybe Thats easier if you know sex although i know some people who talk of people being told the wrong sex! 

Velma x


----------



## wee emma

Aww CMac congratulations  that's a lovely name too. 


Tessy, I lost a twin at 7 something weeks, an early scan showed a wee heartbeat ticking away then the next one was inconclusive, the third it was definitely gone. We felt we couldn't even celebrate still having one because it was still a little person who belonged to us. 


Doppler will be listed on eBay soon as its too tempting to try again and I think I'd panic again. 


Wondering if any of you could help. I have a sore back, upper right, mostly at night. It is sooo uncomfortable. To top that off, a sore rib on the same side at the front. It was every now and again but now it's all the time. I've tried a hot water bottle, it works for a bit but as soon as I move it, it comes back. I'm too afraid to use it near my ribs. Honestly it's cracking me up because I can't sit at night lol. Would anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies can i join   i got my BFP on friday so im 4 weeks and 3days pregnant im so excited and terrified at the same time ive been experiencing a really aching tummy and full of wind sorry for tmi i hope its the crinone gels as im still on them till my scan on the 18th jan!! has anyone else experienced it the only other symptoms i have is very sore boobs but again that could be still partly due to the gels xx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi, not been on here for several months, just popped on to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.  Hannah & Sian are 3 years old now.  We're living in Norfolk now, moved to be nearer my family and to give the girls the life we want them to have.

Glad to see so many BFP and birth announcements from people I recognise, congratulations to all of you.  I'll still come on here every now & again to get updates on how you're all doing.  If anyone wants to add me on ********, pm me.


----------



## wee emma

wow cate, they're getting big   

how's things going hwp?


----------



## plusone

Its been like forever since i have posted on this My two little bundles of miracle our now 5 and half and 1 and a half.  My little girl is so chilled where as my boy is just nuts he drive me mad and make me giggle all at the same time.  He has no fear and no time for even a quick nappy change the world is just way too interesting for such irratating necceities.  he is still not quite on his feet but getting there physio was in seeing dd and she said he is not walking as he is far more active than most his age so suppose that is good.  Love them both to bits xx  
Cate glad all going well with the twins i am sure it is easier closer to family.
Hopewish and pray congrats such an amazing and scarey feeling getting that BFP
Wee Emma so good to see you on this congrats.  i had similar pain when pregnant with ds physio suggested lying on opposite side and stretching arm far above head and lying like that for a while.  Open everything up.
Tessykins hope scan went wellxx
Cmac congrats on little evie hope motherhood treating you well.
And to all i have not mention hope life treating you good.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi oldies it has been a long time something drew me in to come back on here not sure if its because kids birthday coming up.  Well hi to all of you my twins Abigail and Finn will be 5 in march where has the time gone seems like yesterday I was on here announcing their birth 
I to I'm on ******** Wendy Loughlin if anyone fancies a chat or a catch up.  Funny this place used to be lifeline wouldn't have kept sane without ff never thought I'd stop coming on.  Congrats to everyone who has had babies expecting them and for those still hoping you keep on hoping never give up the dream or fight.x


----------



## Francine

Hi ladies,  I have just posted on a thread which I thought was this thread.  Congratulations to all the mummies and the mummies to be .  It's been a very long time since I've posted and I remember many of you from before, many of you supported me in my journey and the low points.  After 5-6 years of trying, having private treatment and recovering from a near medical disaster after one cycle I am pleased to share that I am now a very proud mummy after conceiving naturally.  This seems to have happened for quite a few on this board and for those undergoing or waiting for treatment I hope this story helps to show that hope is never lost.  We were waiting for nhs cycle and ironically have been invited for consultation soon. I wondered if any of you girls have experience of how RVH treat these particular circumstances?  Does having conceived naturally mean that we would no longer be eligible for nhs cycle?  I wouldn't hav an other 5/6 years to wait for an other baby given my age.  That said, I completely acknowledge that for many girls just having one baby is a dream still being fought for and I really hope it happens for every girl on here who may be still on the journey. Xxx.


----------



## Velma

hi francine 
can't answer your q but wanted to say congrats  
i hope you will still be treated as other people who have secondary infertility are treated that said they say you have better chance of being pregnant after you have been already! lets hope you get there  

i really hope your story gives hope to someone as im  sure many feel there is no hope after many failed attempts! miracles do happen i know i thought it was always someone else's story until it happened me!

velma x


----------



## wee emma

Francine, don't worry, everyone is entitled to their one free go, whether you have any children or not


----------

